# 2560x1440 IPS 27" LED Monitor on the Cheap!



## erocker (Mar 13, 2012)

I was looking over on another forum and many folks have been buying these at a good price with relatively fast shipping. They're called Yamakasi Catleap. For $371 bucks, I had to try one. These are available through ebay. The company is from South Korea and this is their website: 

http://www.witechit.co.kr/

I'll keep you updated once I recieve it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> http://cdn.overclock.net/2/22/600x501px-LL-22081ba9_1024X768.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass erocker! I wonder how these will effect video card FPS with the much higher resolution?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 13, 2012)

Interested in your thoughts on this one. There are two types of IPS panels, one is not much better than TN, with high refresh and avg colour, the other has low refresh, higher contrast, and way better colour(billions of colours vs 16.x million).

I wonder what one this has got.....?

If it's the better panel, I'm in for 3 at least.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL Just looked at the link to their homepage and I must say killer video intro HAHAH!


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Interested in your thoughts on this one. There are two types of IPS panels, one is not much better than TN, with high refresh and avg colour, the other has low refresh, higher contrast, and way better colour(billions of colours vs 16.x million).
> 
> I wonder what one this has got.....?
> 
> If it's the better panel, I'm in for 3 at least.



People over at OCN seem very satisfied with these so far. They are also "overclockable". They only have a DVI and VGA port though, no HDMI or DP.




brandonwh64 said:


> LOL Just looked at the link to their homepage and I must say killer video intro HAHAH!



Lol, Let the bodies hit the floor with Koreans doing some umm.. amateur parkour! I'm sold!


----------



## claylomax (Mar 13, 2012)

So is this going to be the "New" high end resolution?


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2012)

Probably not for some time. It's 16:9 ratio. Figure if you got the vram to do it, might as well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what you think of it after some actual use.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 13, 2012)

I switched up from a 24" 16:10 resolution monitor to a Dell Ultrasharp U2711 and it has the 2560 x 1440 resolution.  It's a nice size monitor and on the Dell the quality is superb.  Not a major hit on VRAM but i did lower AA on some games (the higher pixel density makes AA requirements less as the pixels are smaller, reducing visible pixelation on diagonals).

Enjoy your new screen!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> I switched up from a 24" 16:10 resolution monitor to a Dell Ultrasharp U2711 and it has the 2560 x 1440 resolution.  It's a nice size monitor and on the Dell the quality is superb.  Not a major hit on VRAM but i did lower AA on some games (the higher pixel density makes AA requirements less as the pixels are smaller, reducing visible pixelation on diagonals).
> 
> Enjoy your new screen!!



After doing some more reading, this screen has the same panel as your Dell and the 27" Mac display. I'm quite sure the stand and build of the whole thing will be much cheaper though.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> After doing some more reading, this screen has the same panel as your Dell and the 27" Mac display. I'm quite sure the stand and build of the whole thing will be much cheaper though.



So is it a reflective/glossy screen?  Probably not since Dell uses it.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow.. to think I bought my U2711 at x3 that price!


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 13, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Wow.. to think I bought my U2711 at x3 that price!



The dell ahs more inputs ,the scaler, etc, to make for part of the cost.


Dell has cheaper 24-inch IPS panels for the same price, but as I mentioned, they are not of the same quality as the panel you got. I have a snaking suspicion that erocker is correct, adn the fit and finish will not be as good as Dell.

Dell also offers a zero-dead-pixel policy, not sure on these ones.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 13, 2012)

less than 10 dead pixels I believe is their threshold. Its in the OCN thread on it... been waffling to spend the coin on this or Kepler.....

Some have said the whites look a bit yellowish was about the only thing I heard bad IIRC.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> After doing some more reading, this screen has the same panel as your Dell and the 27" Mac display. I'm quite sure the stand and build of the whole thing will be much cheaper though.



Yeah, Hazro also do a cheap (ish) 27" but I'm not so sure about the quality.  The Dell has lots of good features but I got it for the display.  I noticed a massive difference in quality when i played Skyrim on it, I was like, "whooo... *colours!!"

You'll hopefully love it man.

or 'colors' as you chaps misspell it.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 13, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> or 'colors' as you chaps misspell it.






It's american english. I have to get used to it myself, have to correct many things in my reivews. that's the one word i correct most often.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It's american english. I have to get used to it myself, *have to correct many things in my reivews*. that's the one word i correct most often.



NEVER!! Stay proud, fight the power!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 13, 2012)

Keep in mind guys, if you want to game on an IPS panel, lack of a built in scaler is a good thing. Average response time for IPS screens without scalers is between 5-10ms, with a scaler is 15-25ms. Main reason I went with the HP ZR30w over anything else. Dual-link DVI, DisplayPort, and a USB 2.0 hub.


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2012)

With IPS panels they always seem to list ms in Black to white (or black to black) TN panels they use grey to grey. This particular monitor lists it as 6ms. That would be 2ms grey to grey.  I'm currently using a 5ms g to g monitor.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow same as the iMac? Oh man if the IQ is truly the same I'm all over that. Typing this post on a 27" iMac. The display is glorious.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 13, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Keep in mind guys, if you want to game on an IPS panel, lack of a built in scaler is a good thing. Average response time for IPS screens without scalers is between 5-10ms, with a scaler is 15-25ms. Main reason I went with the HP ZR30w over anything else. Dual-link DVI, DisplayPort, and a USB 2.0 hub.



Scalers are typically disabled when running native resolution. Just needs a lot of GPU grunt to push 2560x1600. 

I had Dell 3007 before the 3008 i got now....big difference, the 3008 has the better IPS panel, and PIP, all the inputs, etc....and seemingly has a better refresh.


I was concerned about that exact thing when I first got it(3008 was RMA replacement for the 3007), thankfully it's never been an issue.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I used to game competitively (FPS, and may start up again in the near future), so I went with the fastest panel I could find at the time. 

And yeah, I definitely feel you on the GPU grunt. A GTX 570 to HD 7950 didn't help much 

Erocker, whenabouts is the panel arriving?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is the thread over at OCN on these panels... There is a poll up top that shows their results.

Cliffs: overwhelmingly positive.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/...g-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270

EDIT: Just bought one myself... Dear lord, please 7950 have enough ummph to play BF3 cranked...(minus AA I guess)... please no dead pixels. K tks.


----------



## erocker (Mar 14, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Erocker, whenabouts is the panel arriving?



Should have it by next week Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet. This is great timing potentially. I have been at 1920x1200 22" and 23" for a long time and have started to think about upgrading.


----------



## erocker (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet, I already got my Tracking number from FedEx and it will be here Saturday or Monday. I ordered from a seller: dcsamsungmall


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope mine gets here that fast!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet. I've never been more excited for someone else to get a new toy!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 14, 2012)

erocker said:


> http://cdn.overclock.net/2/22/600x501px-LL-22081ba9_1024X768.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks erocker, just pulled trigger on one of these (hopefullly I wont get stung by customs tax, even so a panel of this res and quality would set me back at least £500) cost me £245!!! 

P.S 
I haven't told the mrs I just blew a wad on this so keep it schtump!!!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 14, 2012)

BTW as erocker is on the other side of the pond as are most customers from this particular Ebay trader I welcome questions from anyone in UK/EU on delivery and thoughts etc, lets hope this bad boy ships to me before the end of the month. Reviews to follow


----------



## erocker (Mar 14, 2012)

I got a FedEx tracking number 6 hours after I paid and it was in transit about 8 hours after I paid. I don't think I've dealt with anyone else that has been that fast to ship!


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 15, 2012)

For more info on what ones to get ETC.
I want one so bad! I hear the ones with Speakers OC higher.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm definitely tempted.  This thing looks awesome.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2012)

Damn that OCN thread is 67 pages after a week. If these things are really as good as they sound this company is going to sell a shit-ton.

erocker can you link to the eBay seller you used?


----------



## erocker (Mar 15, 2012)

http://myworld.ebay.com/dcsamsungmall

Direct link to the monitor: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YAMAKAS...1510?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab51460d6


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 15, 2012)

Not a peep out of my seller.... And its post business day friday... Great...


----------



## robal (Mar 15, 2012)

Eagerly waiting for one of you guys getting and testing this...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 15, 2012)

robal said:


> Eagerly waiting for one of you guys getting and testing this...



Oh believe me, so am I!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

I was so hoping that the impossible would happen and I would actually get a shipment from FedEx early. I can't believe it that I see the monitor is on the truck out for delivery. 2 and a half days shipped to Wisconsin from S. Korea. I've never had shipping that fast. Hopefully I acutally get it today. I had surgery yesterday and I'm stuck in the house. Getting this will make things much more bareable.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> ...I had surgery yesterday and I'm stuck in the house. Getting this will make things much more bareable.



Hope it was retinal surgery to appreciate all those spangly colours!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Hope it was retinal surgery to appreciate all those spangly colours!!



Lol, no. As my niece says, "I got my girl-bladder" removed.  Good drugs! Can't sleep though.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol, no. As my niece says, "I got my girl-bladder" removed.  Good drugs! Can't sleep though.



Still waiting on a confirmation and an tracking number


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2012)

Two and half days? Did they charter a plan just for your delivery? Seriously, considering you don't even live in a "hub" like I do that's really impressive.


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

Amazing for international free shipping.

Milwaukee's airport has a rather large FedEx facility.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm tempted to buy 2 of theses, but I don't have a computer anymore... Which means I'll have to build a new rig, oh goody

now I gotta chose between SB-E and IB, damn


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2012)

Holy cow. 3 days international? That's insane. I would like one of these but my wallet says otherwise.


----------



## Millennium (Mar 16, 2012)

Let us know if you get to 97/100hz and if you do I'm getting one too.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 16, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Let us know if you get to 97/100hz and if you do I'm getting one too.



I'll get 2 if it's 85Hz or more


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

60hz suits me just fine. I don't plan on decreasing the lifetime of my monitor. If you order one now, you'll most likely get a "C" model which don't seem to "overclock". The guys over at OCN have overblown this whole overclock your monitor thing. I bought this for four reasons. 
1. It's an IPS
2. It's larger than my current monitor
3. It has a 2560x1440 resolution
4. For under four hundred bucks it is in my price range for what I would pay for a monitor.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 16, 2012)

When you get it can you tell us the S/N # from what I'm hearing if you get one with B# it will OC, and if its a C# it wont go over 70


----------



## n-ster (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn, I'll settle for one then. The extra Hz could have been fun to play with though


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> When you get it can you tell us the S/N # from what I'm hearing if you get one with B# it will OC, and if its a C# it wont go over 70



Both the sellers red-hat and greensum have said that the model B's are pretty much gone. Not sure with the guy I got it from, though most likely I'll get a C. I feel there's no reason to overclock it anyways.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 16, 2012)

what's the big deal about this monitor?


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 16, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> what's the big deal about this monitor?



Its the same display as the Apple 27" but for only $380


----------



## erasure (Mar 16, 2012)

i have same specification monitor
it's pretty good monitor
but response time is little higher

bought it one year ago, about 350 US$
now price down to 220 US$ in korean online shop

left 27", right 23", both IPS


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 16, 2012)

+1... 60Hz is fine for me. Im not a professional gamer and do not see/notice teh difference (work with 120hz monitor for NO reason at all).

I also got my tracking #...  Its been in teh air for quite a while now!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 16, 2012)

120hz IPS panels would be nice..


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

OMG... This monitor blows my Samsung 2493HM away. The stand is cheap.. that's for sure, but the picture is jaw dropping. My camera battery is charging ATM. I just tried Star Trek online and I can't believe how much better the picture quality is. This is the best purchase I've made in a long time.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 16, 2012)

You can always get another stand.  If it's a good panel at that price, then it's all good.


----------



## HTC (Mar 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> OMG... This monitor blows my Samsung 2493HM away. The stand is cheap.. that's for sure, but the picture is jaw dropping. My camera battery is charging ATM. I just tried Star Trek online and I can't believe how much better the picture quality is. This is the best purchase I've made in a long time.



It's that good?

What's it's power consumption? Can you check this, please?

I'm getting tempted, here!

EDIT

The link in the OP isn't accessible, for me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> OMG... This monitor blows my Samsung 2493HM away. The stand is cheap.. that's for sure, but the picture is jaw dropping. My camera battery is charging ATM. I just tried Star Trek online and I can't believe how much better the picture quality is. This is the best purchase I've made in a long time.



My desk is a little small... could you give me the measurements for the full length and width/height of the screen?? I may have to re-organise my desk to fit one of these badboys on it!


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm having difficulty finding a desktop stand at a good price. The panel is amazing looking I really can't believe the difference.



HTC said:


> It's that good?
> 
> What's it's power consumption? Can you check this, please?
> 
> ...



I really don't know how much power it's using. It does have a switchable power supply so it works on 110v ~ 240v. It's an LED LCD so it's not using all that much.

I linked to the ebay seller above. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> My desk is a little small... could you give me the measurements for the full length and width/height of the screen?? I may have to re-organise my desk to fit one of these badboys on it!



25" wide by about 15 3/4" tall for just the panel. With the stand it sits about 20" tall.


No dead pixels too! That's a plus. It's the "C" model if anyone is wondering.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2012)

Haven't had an S-IPS before? Fantastic panels, for sure. Mine are not LED though, that's my next monitor upgrade.

And dman, that was quick getting to ya. I guess i know where to get mine form! Thanks for mentioning this, for sure!


----------



## Anath (Mar 16, 2012)

pics!


----------



## theonedub (Mar 16, 2012)

What type of adjustments does the stock stand allow for? Sometimes the AG coating on my Ultrasharp bothers me, this might be a good alternative. 

Any dead pixels?


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 16, 2012)

Might have to get one...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yeah, I'm having difficulty finding a desktop stand at a good price. The panel is amazing looking I really can't believe the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pics mannnnnnnnnnnn, stop being a tease!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Pics mannnnnnnnnnnn, stop being a tease!!



Lol, I'm trying. It's rather bright in here right now. Doing my best.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 16, 2012)

@NdMk2o1o: Any joy with your tracking number yet? I'd _love_ to be able to get one of these.

@erocker: Any defects; dead pixels etc?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol, I'm trying. It's rather bright in here right now. Doing my best.



Still no update from green-sum for me  though I read on OCN that someone waited 2 days like me with no update, emailed him and he got back a little while later with tracking info and it was halfway there, if I can get this next week will be a very happy bunny, sell my Sammy for £120 so a 2560x1440 monitor will have cost me £120 in total ($180), insane 

I'm like you I dont plan on "overlocking" it as the panel might well be able to handle higher though that doesn't mean the board and other components can and I have never had more than 60hz on any kind of LCD and it hasn't bothered me before now 

They're advertised to use 60-65w and someone on OCN used a multimeter and it was pulling 65w at 65hz


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

No defects, no dead pixels at all. I'm totally satisfied. 

It is rather bright in here right now. Here's a couple pics that I didn't get light streaks from the windows in them:










Colors are great, contrast is great. I'll see how much light bleed there is once it gets darker, but from what I can tell, it's minimal. No ghosting either.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 16, 2012)

That first pic, the detail in it looks fantastic, how does it compare to your old one?


----------



## Anath (Mar 16, 2012)

^agreed. I have always enjoyed glossy screens better than matte. The pictures and color seem to jump out at you a lot more. I think I just found my new monitor.


----------



## HTC (Mar 16, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> They're advertised to use 60-65w and someone on OCN used a multimeter and it was pulling 65w at 65hz


65w? A monitor that big, i suppose it's natural 

A bit disappointed, being LED and all: was hoping for less consumption 


erocker said:


> No defects, no dead pixels at all. I'm totally satisfied.
> 
> It is rather bright in here right now. Here's a couple pics that I didn't get light streaks from the windows in them:
> 
> ...



Congratz on a great buy, dude 

Does the stand allow for rotation?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 16, 2012)

HTC said:


> 65w? A monitor that big, i suppose it's natural
> 
> A bit disappointed, being LED and all: was hoping for less consumption
> 
> ...



360 swivel as well as tilt


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> That first pic, the detail in it looks fantastic, how does it compare to your old one?



It's a night and day difference. Everything is sharper, response time seems much better, colors are just better.. Better all around.




HTC said:


> Does the stand allow for rotation?



No. The stand is quite cheap. It has tilt and can pivot on its base. No rotation. The stand is an afterthought with the quality of the picture.


----------



## HTC (Mar 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> It's a night and day difference. Everything is sharper, response time seems much better, colors are just better.. Better all around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I probably asked the question the wrong way: language difficulty, i suppose.

I can turn my current one 90º to the left/right easily: the stand doesn't move one bit. Can this monitor do the same?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 16, 2012)

HTC said:


> I probably asked the question the wrong way: language difficulty, i suppose.
> 
> I can turn my current one 90º to the left/right easily: the stand doesn't move one bit. Can this monitor do the same?



Nope you didn't cause Erocker answered your question, I read it wrong so he is right  you can't turn 90º


----------



## theonedub (Mar 16, 2012)

Same seller with the Crossover branded LCD: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-2...5396?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab51e3404

Same specs but with a stand comparable to the Ultrasharps (height, rotation, tilt, and swivel) for a $60 premium. Going to be doing some more reading before I make a decision on whether to buy or not. 

Thanks for the heads up, e.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 16, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Same seller with the Crossover branded LCD:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-2...5396?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ab51e3404
> 
> ...



Post what you find, please, I'd love the nicer stand if the image quality is the same as e's.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> It's a night and day difference. Everything is sharper, response time seems much better, colors are just better.. Better all around.



And the higher res of course...


----------



## HTC (Mar 16, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> BTW as erocker is on the other side of the pond as are most customers from this particular Ebay trader *I welcome questions from anyone in UK/EU on delivery and thoughts etc*, lets hope this bad boy ships to me before the end of the month. Reviews to follow



How does one find what the customs/shipping charges are?

Could there be problems with the power connections?

I never bought anything from eBay: what's required?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 16, 2012)

Maelstrom said:


> Post what you find, please, I'd love the nicer stand if the image quality is the same as e's.



After reading through the massive threads at [H] and OCN, everyone who has bought the Corssover has nothing bad to say about them. Pretty much identical performance, but no one has mentioned how good/bad the adjustable stand is. 

Since it wouldn't ship until Monday, Im going to look and hope someone mentions something about the stand quality. Also, since I posted that link the price has dropped from 431.99 to 429.99, maybe it will be sub $400 by the time I place the order on Sunday?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2012)

HTC said:


> How does one find what the customs/shipping charges are?
> 
> Could there be problems with the power connections?
> 
> I never bought anything from eBay: what's required?



Never quite sure with this... I think you can call up or email a Courier company who will then tell you what the charges are, Charges are always different from country to country.

the information should be available from your postal services website somewhere.


----------



## HTC (Mar 16, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Never quite sure with this... I think you can call up or email a Courier company who will then tell you what the charges are, Charges are always different from country to country.
> 
> the information should be available from your postal services website somewhere.



Haven't found it yet but i'm still searching.

Meanwhile, searched for the specs of both erocker's and theonedub's monitors and translated it using google:

crossover 27q led-p

YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270


----------



## ctrain24 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for this thread.  I've been looking for a new display.  Is the Catleap a good display for gaming?  I have a Radeon 7970 and might get a second one when the price drops.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 16, 2012)

ctrain24 said:


> Thanks for this thread.  I've been looking for a new display.  Is the Catleap a good display for gaming?  I have a Radeon 7970 and might get a second one when the price drops.



From what erocker says it's the same display as the dell 27" and yes, it's awesome for gaming.  One 7970 would be fine.


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

ctrain24 said:


> Thanks for this thread.  I've been looking for a new display.  Is the Catleap a good display for gaming?  I have a Radeon 7970 and might get a second one when the price drops.



Yeah, I've been having a blast so far gaming. Response time seems way better than my Samsung 2493HM


----------



## ctrain24 (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome!  I think I found my new monitor.


----------



## Maban (Mar 17, 2012)

What's the cost of shipping it to Korea should you have to RMA? Is the warranty (is there one?) even valid in the United States?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 17, 2012)

According to someone who had a defective one delivered @ [H], USPS return shipping is the cheapest option at nearly $100. 

Just have to consider the pros and cons before taking the plunge. Even if you have to RMA it one time, its still a great deal compared to the current prices on the U2711, Apple Cinema Display, etc.


----------



## Maban (Mar 17, 2012)

Can you link that post?

I've said numerous times that I would never buy a 16:9 monitor, but I'm really not sure if I can pass this up. Is there any word on if they are making a 30 inch at a proportionately similar price?


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2012)

Honestly, if your worried about warranty, build quality and things like that... Buy a Dell 30" display.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 17, 2012)

Maban said:


> Can you link that post?
> 
> I've said numerous times that I would never buy a 16:9 monitor, but I'm really not sure if I can pass this up. Is there any word on if they are making a 30 inch at a proportionately similar price?



The thread at [H] is massive, there is probably no way for me to find that post again. There are maybe 3-4 manufacturers making these low priced IPS screens, and a few of them have 30" models available. The price savings isn't as big as they retail for about $950 on eBay. 

(Ex: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA...6230?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19ce366ee6)

Without knowing the long term durability of the monitor it would probably not be best to pick up this one if you don't think you can afford the change of it being a bust. 

My main issue right now (aside from durability) is that a lot of the glowing reviews are coming from people who upgraded from TN panels. I would hate to order this and find it to be of lesser quality than the Dell U2412 I have now


----------



## radrok (Mar 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> Honestly, if your worried about warranty, build quality and things like that... Buy a Dell 30" display.



This.
You pay a hefty premium on Dell's because they carry 3 years zero-pixel warranty and they have awesome features, my monitors all have card readers and multiple inputs.
I think this is a very good deal, if you manage to be lucky enough to not have dead pixels


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 17, 2012)

> 17:27 16-Mar-2012
> 
> Delivered to Destination Airport
> 
> LONDON HEATHROW



Fuckin A


----------



## HTC (Mar 17, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Fuckin A



Congratulationz, dude 

Do you have any idea what the customs charge will be?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 17, 2012)

HTC said:


> Congratulationz, dude
> 
> Do you have any idea what the customs charge will be?



I am hoping £0...... 

I read on OCN they put a customs value of $30 on the package so will wait and see


----------



## HTC (Mar 17, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I am hoping £0......
> 
> *I read on OCN they put a customs value of $30 on the package* so will wait and see



Then, it's $371 + $30 customs only?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 17, 2012)

HTC said:


> Then, it's $371 + $30 customs only?



No, they declare the value of the package to be $30, there are 3 scenarios:

1: it goes through customs unchallenged and I pay $0
2: they go off the declared value and I pay customs tax on $30 which would be $6
3: they open it up and value it accordingly and I pay customs tax on the real value of the product $60-150+??? 

It seems to be luck of the draw in the UK, a lot of things go through unchallenged though you might be unlucky enough for it to be picked up by customs and pay the tax on it.


----------



## HTC (Mar 17, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> No, they declare the value of the package to be $30, there are 3 scenarios:
> 
> 1: it goes through customs unchallenged and I pay $0
> 2: they go off the declared value and I pay customs tax on $30 which would be $6
> ...



So, @ best it will cost $371 and @ worst ~$520?

That's under 400€ and my wallet is considering this value to be a bit excessive but tolerable: i'm trying to argue with it but, so far, i'm losing   Maybe after i find out the comparable values for Portugal i can argue better and convince my wallet to go ahead with the deal


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 17, 2012)

HTC said:


> So, @ best it will cost $371 and @ worst ~$520?
> 
> That's under 400€ and my wallet is considering this value to be a bit excessive but tolerable: i'm trying to argue with it but, so far, i'm losing   Maybe after i find out the comparable values for Portugal i can argue better and convince my wallet to go ahead with the deal



It may be different for Portugal, I think UK are more stringent.


----------



## HTC (Mar 17, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It may be different for Portugal, I think UK are more stringent.



According to what i'm being told, it $371 + 23% tax + ~7% customs tax + 100€ expert (?? it's peritagem in Portuguese): that's the max value i'll be facing and it's 184€ max, for an item that costs 281.6€ to begin with.

Still think UK are more stringent?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 17, 2012)

Emailed dcsamsungmall last night letting him/her/they know that other sellers were accepting offers of about $400 for the Crossover, and now there is a Make Offer Option on the listing  Unfortunately my offers of $400-$405 were declined  

I think that if we wait long enough the prices will come down. After doing some more reading these monitors sell for about $250 USD in Korea and now that people are spending $400 on them, more eBay sellers are getting into the mix and the competition has led to the price drops. In a day its gone from $431 to $426.50, so maybe by the end of the week it will be sub $400.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 17, 2012)

HTC said:


> According to what i'm being told, it $371 + 23% tax + ~7% customs tax + 100€ expert (?? it's peritagem in Portuguese): that's the max value i'll be facing and it's 184€ max, for an item that costs 281.6€ to begin with.
> 
> Still think UK are more stringent?



Will tell you if customs get their hands on it lol



HTC said:


> (?? it's peritagem in Portuguese):



This translates to experts evaluation, I would only imagine they would contract outside companies to value the items that are stopped at customs so they can work out what the cost if bought in Portugal would be and hence what tax should be applied?


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 17, 2012)

I really like the looks of the crossover. hope they get cheaper over time, but keep the same quality.


----------



## ctrain24 (Mar 17, 2012)

Found this on youtube.  The Dell U3011 and Catleap side by side.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyLhredxFQI


----------



## radrok (Mar 17, 2012)

ctrain24 said:


> Found this on youtube.  The Dell U3011 and Catleap side by side.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyLhredxFQI



Watching this on an U3011 and the difference on colours seems very marked, I'd need a sample here to check it, every panel is different though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2012)

Just curious...as i was poking around the ebay sellers shop again... these monitors dont have HDMI do they?? Its either VGA, DVI or composite (for consoles)


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 18, 2012)

it's a Youtube video.. lol


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2012)

On mine, it's just a dual link DVI.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 18, 2012)

if you guys want to test input lag properly.

http://tft.vanity.dk/


----------



## Ivša (Mar 18, 2012)

radrok said:


> Watching this on an U3011 and the difference on colours seems very marked, I'd need a sample here to check it, every panel is different though.



Difference in colors are because Dell is a 1000$+++ monitor, and Yamakasi is 500$--- monitor, its like you say there is difference between a good WW Passat and Ferrari Enzo!?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like the seller I linked to will counter offer any bid of $410 with $418. 



Delta6326 said:


> I really like the looks of the crossover. hope they get cheaper over time, but keep the same quality.



Over at OCN some people have opened the monitors and have seen 'For Evaluation Purpose Only' stickers on the panels. A few more people have mentioned a handful of dead pixels, too. I'm going to be passing on these for now, but to those who do buy it would be great if you post up your experiences.


----------



## radrok (Mar 18, 2012)

Ivša said:


> Difference in colors are because Dell is a 1000$+++ monitor, and Yamakasi is 500$--- monitor, its like you say there is difference between a good WW Passat and Ferrari Enzo!?



I just said that in the video the colours are different, I didn't say anything more and anyway you can't evaluate two monitors on a youtube video.


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2012)

You could callibrate the Q270 for more "perfect" color representation. With a price difference of $369 vs. $899, I'll take the cheaper one and callibrate it myself.

Oh, got a new stand for mine as well: ERGOTRON 45-214-026 MX Desk Mount LCD Arm  -If it doesn't work out for my monitor, It would make a great prosthetic from the future!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> You could callibrate the Q270 for more "perfect" color representation. With a price difference of $369 vs. $899, I'll take the cheaper one and callibrate it myself.



you refering to the 'perfect pixel' malarky?


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you refering to the 'perfect pixel' malarky?



I think that has to do with a dead pixel policy/pay more for them to be factory inspected. Screw that. Buying any monitor from anywhere there's always a chance you'll get one bad pixel. My policy on this is if I'm not satisfied with the monitor, but to the company, my dissatisfaction isn't enough for a RMA... I'll give them a reason to take it back. 

I'm just refering to color. There's some simple ways of callibrating color on monitors, but out of the box, I haven't changed a thing. Looks freaking excellent to me.


----------



## Anath (Mar 19, 2012)

I just ordered my catleap. From dcsamsung based on erocker's review. I should have it by this week. I went ahead and sold my 30" hp zr30w and will use the money i get from that towards new 680s when they come out. Definitely worth it IMO.


----------



## mudkip (Mar 19, 2012)

Anath said:


> I just ordered my catleap. From dcsamsung based on erocker's review. I should have it by this week. I went ahead and sold my 30" hp zr30w and will use the money i get from that towards new 680s when they come out. Definitely worth it IMO.



Doesn't the HP has a true 10bit panel? Why the hell would you sell it for a cheaper version of an IPS panel???


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 19, 2012)

erocker,
Who on ebay did you get this from?


----------



## Anath (Mar 19, 2012)

mudkip said:


> Doesn't the HP has a true 10bit panel? Why the hell would you sell it for a cheaper version of an IPS panel???



because i go for price/performance ratio. I bought the hp so that i could review it, not own it. Honestly while it was pretty awesome it just didnt wow me. A 30" $1000 dollar panel does not have that great of a price/performance ratio. From what I am seeing just going down 3 inches, keeping a good resolution, 2560x1440, LED backlighting, and only costing me $350 is truly a wow factor. I have read a lot of reviews including e-rocker's. So I am hoping this will be a great performer for the price.

This will also give me money towards 2x 680s when they come out.

I also prefer the glossy LG screens the catleap's have. I personally think they look a lot better vs standard screens.

All of this seems like a much better option then owning the HP


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 19, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> erocker,
> Who on ebay did you get this from?



Second page of thread
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2573509&postcount=35

EDIT: I just went through all of the dealers there are now over500+ Displays that have been sold.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 19, 2012)

Eh. Doesn't really excite me. Can't really think of any display that does right now. Everything is either too slow or has horrible QC issues. Weird coloration, backlight bleeding, all pretty meh.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> erocker,
> Who on ebay did you get this from?



He linked it on the lower part of the first page iirc. Not far in...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 19, 2012)

mudkip said:


> Doesn't the HP has a true 10bit panel? Why the hell would you sell it for a cheaper version of an IPS panel???



The panel is the same LG IPS found in the dell and apple displays it is not cheap, that said the build quality and other components won't be as good quality though the panel itself is fine.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 19, 2012)

For those who got this monitor and may want a better stand, I remembered this review of Tyke monitor stands at Phoronix.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=tyke_dual_monitor&num=1

At their site, they have a single monitor stand for $36.  Assuming it is VESA compliant and you have a desk to clamp on to.

http://www.tykesupply.com/Products-Single_LCD_Monitor_Stand.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 19, 2012)

zOMG.. its at my door...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like customs have got hold of mine as it showed it was delivered to Heathrow on weekend and today it hasn't changed


----------



## Steevo (Mar 19, 2012)

Guess I will have to sell my 27" to work and buy one of these.......


----------



## erocker (Mar 20, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> zOMG.. its at my door...



How are you liking it?

Btw, the single, dual-dvi models (serial # 2c) are not able to overclock the hz much. Mine can do 65hz fine. There is someone on OCN who is trying to get an order of different logic boards for these. If cheap enough, they'll be a good buy.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 20, 2012)

Heh... Needed to sign for it.... Will get it today.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought the FireGL and Quadro cards are the only ones that can output a 10-bit video signal?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 20, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I thought the FireGL and Quadro cards are the only ones that can output a 10-bit video signal?



that's a driver issue, not a hardware issue. Firegl /quatro drivers will fix it but likely nerf gaming.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 20, 2012)

hmm

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=198885


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 20, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Looks like customs have got hold of mine as it showed it was delivered to Heathrow on weekend and today it hasn't changed



Had a card through my door today from ParcelForce, I think it's the monitor, damn won't get my hands on it until tomorrow.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Had a card through my door today from ParcelForce, I think it's the monitor, damn won't get my hands on it until tomorrow.



parcelforce??? Wasnt it supposed to be shipped by Fedex? shadedshu I hate when you pay for couriers to deliver shit and they pass it off to another company because they cant be arsed to do it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> parcelforce??? Wasnt it supposed to be shipped by Fedex? shadedshu I hate when you pay for couriers to deliver shit and they pass it off to another company because they cant be arsed to do it.



Do we even have Fedex in the UK???


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> How are you liking it?
> 
> Btw, the single, dual-dvi models (serial # 2c) are not able to overclock the hz much. Mine can do 65hz fine. There is someone on OCN who is trying to get an order of different logic boards for these. If cheap enough, they'll be a good buy.


you say do 65Hz fine? My Gateway is running 75Hz outta the box, am I missing something here? Im just trying to understand whats what? 

Also So besides this obviously being a cheap Korean monitor, how is the gaming and Blu ray play back? Id like to grab on of these but a little leary due to not seeing one up and running in person to see the response time, contrast, color and such


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Do we even have Fedex in the UK???



yeah we do - they are global just like DHL, though sometimes DHL deliver through YODEL but yodel are a subsidiary of DHL but you do the official DHL delivery guy knocking on your door once in a while.

If i pay for something to get delivered by a certain courier company then thats what I will fucking get. why pawn it off to another company to deliver it when you could have gone to them in the first place instead of hiring them to do it??

Obviously it doesnt matter so long as you get what you ordered on time but its the priciple of the matter. Parcel Force are Royal Mail if you didnt know.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah we do - they are global just like DHL, though sometimes DHL deliver through YODEL but yodel are a subsidiary of DHL but you do the official DHL delivery guy knocking on your door once in a while.
> 
> If i pay for something to get delivered by a certain courier company then thats what I will fucking get. why pawn it off to another company to deliver it when you could have gone to them in the first place instead of hiring them to do it??
> 
> Obviously it doesnt matter so long as you get what you ordered on time but its the priciple of the matter. Parcel Force are Royal Mail if you didnt know.



I did know, I could care less if it gets delivered by purple pixies riding on a flying donkey as long as it does, that's borderline OCD man lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I did know, I could care less if it gets delivered by purple pixies riding on a flying donkey as long as it does, that's borderline OCD man lol



well in your case its not delivered....not yet anyway. they most likely never had it in the van with them so just left a _'Sorry-you-was-out'_ calling card to tell you to go to them to pick your shit up the next day. (and i do have OCD.)


----------



## Anath (Mar 20, 2012)

^I hate those. I wish you could just tell them to leave it instead of them not delivering it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2012)

Anath said:


> ^I hate those. I wish you could just tell them to leave it instead of them not delivering it.



Back in the old days - people used to leave your items with your neighbour if you werent in. You didnt NEED to ask them to do it, and they would do it because it saves everyone the hassle.

now you either have to tell them to do it or give them express permission that your parcel can be left with Mr. Morris nextdoor. I blame society really. nobody talks to their neighbours anymore let alone know who they are or what they do for a living.

Obviously the delivery company doesnt want to be held accountable if something valuble goes missing or gets damaged after they handed the parcel over to your neighbour which kinda makes sense.


----------



## Anath (Mar 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Back in the old days - people used to leave your items with your neighbour if you werent in. You didnt NEED to ask them to do it, and they would do it because it saves everyone the hassle.
> 
> now you either have to tell them to do it or give them express permission that your parcel can be left with Mr. Morris nextdoor. I blame society really. nobody talks to their neighbours anymore let alone know who they are or what they do for a living.
> 
> Obviously the delivery company doesnt want to be held accountable if something valuble goes missing or gets damaged after they handed the parcel over to your neighbour which kinda makes sense.



Yea i hear ya. I understand they are just saving their ass. I know ups has it where you can sign up for an account where you can tell them to deliver all your packages and not leave a slip. I wish i could do this with fedex. Maybe they have something similar i just dont know about.

BTW for those of you who ordered a monitor how long did it take for the tracking information to show up? I ordered mine over the weekend received the tracking number but when i click it, nothing shows up.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 20, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Heh... Needed to sign for it.... Will get it today.


Landed. No dead pixels, works like a champ. WOW is the quality better than my old Acer.


----------



## TeXBill (Mar 20, 2012)

Can't wait for mine to get here.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2012)

How the hell do I adjust the brightness on this thing... jeeeezus.


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> How the hell do I adjust the brightness on this thing... jeeeezus.



Two buttons next to the power button. Or, you'll have to set things up through your AMD/Nvidia control panel.


----------



## theJesus (Mar 21, 2012)

I recommend QuickGamma as a good, free tool to help calibrate your monitor.

edit:  Can somebody who has worked with calibrated IPS panels before compare to using this monitor and QuickGamma?


----------



## ERazer (Mar 21, 2012)

sub' 

might buy this


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah this is a bad time for me to buy a new toy but I'm just glad more affordable high res options are starting to hit the market even if it's only through channels like eBay.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 21, 2012)

waiting on wiz 680 review

either to buy new card or new monitor

since my card still can max any game might just buy this but its thru ebay

and ebay is never been nice to me


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 21, 2012)

theJesus said:


> I recommend QuickGamma as a good, free tool to help calibrate your monitor.
> 
> edit:  Can somebody who has worked with calibrated IPS panels before compare to using this monitor and QuickGamma?



I recommend Garrus


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 21, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Emailed dcsamsungmall last night letting him/her/they know that other sellers were accepting offers of about $400 for the Crossover, and now there is a Make Offer Option on the listing  Unfortunately my offers of $400-$405 were declined
> 
> I think that if we wait long enough the prices will come down. After doing some more reading these monitors sell for about $250 USD in Korea and now that people are spending $400 on them, more eBay sellers are getting into the mix and the competition has led to the price drops. In a day its gone from $431 to $426.50, so maybe by the end of the week it will be sub $400.



http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challe..._cd=EN&pos_class_cd=90000001&pos_class_kind=T

$230


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> http://english.gmarket.co.kr/challe..._cd=EN&pos_class_cd=90000001&pos_class_kind=T
> 
> $230



Only if you live in Korea. The guys selling them from Korea on ebay are making a decent profit.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Only if you live in Korea. The guys selling them from Korea on ebay are making a decent profit.



They are making a very good profit and also they wont even ship it to my country anymore.


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2012)

With shipping/labor they're probably making around $50 bucks a monitor. Regardless, it's cheap for the rest of the world at the prices they are selling them at.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> With shipping/labor they're probably making around $50 bucks a monitor. Regardless, it's cheap for the rest of the world at the prices they are selling them at.



Compared to the ultra expensive dell or apple with similar specs yes they are.
Q. this work on 250v wall outlet?


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> Compared to the ultra expensive dell or apple with similar specs yes they are.
> Q. this work on 250v wall outlet?



Do you mean 240v? The Yamakasi Catleap's ship with a 110v~240v power brick.


----------



## HTC (Mar 21, 2012)

Question @ erocker (sorry to insist on this): the stand doesn't allow rotation???

See these pics (from the review i posted on post #85):






and 






Isn't the inner circle able to move in regard to the outer ring? Check the review i linked both here and in post #85. Since you already have the monitor, could you please check again?


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 21, 2012)

HTC said:


> Question @ erocker (sorry to insist on this): the stand doesn't allow rotation???
> 
> See these pics (from the review i posted on post #85):
> 
> ...


 No only tilt like on the cheaper monitors ; you could rotate the whole monitor with the stand .


----------



## HTC (Mar 21, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> No only tilt like on the cheaper monitors ; you could rotate the whole monitor with the stand .



Actually, i'm right: if only i had watched the videos from the review i posted ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=N3_V8lQELk4

This is what i was asking all along.


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2012)

Correct, the monitor doesn't rotate (meaning switching from landscape to portrait position), the base does rotate though. The base/stand is pretty garbage too. My new mount comes in Thursday, I'm very excited! It was expensive I'll take some pics of taking the monitor apart (you need to, to remove the silver arch in the back to get to the VESA mounts.)



HTC said:


> Actually, i'm right: if only i had watched the videos from the review i posted ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=N3_V8lQELk4
> 
> This is what i was asking all along.



Meh, it's not so hard to make any monitor do that with a stand that doesn't have a plastic bearing ring on the bottom. :\


----------



## ctrain24 (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone know if this stand is compatible with the Catleap?  

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...me/products/DisplayMountingSolutions/MA110MB/


----------



## Anath (Mar 21, 2012)

I got my catleap last night, no dead pixels, some slight light bleed around the edges, the monitor does lean to the right like most people are reporting but hot damn i am happy with my purhcase. Pictures and gaming look great on this. Definitely a very good bang for the buck.


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 21, 2012)

ctrain24 said:


> Anyone know if this stand is compatible with the Catleap?
> 
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...me/products/DisplayMountingSolutions/MA110MB/



It says that it "fits both 75x75 mm and 100x100mm VESA-D monitor bolt hole patterns" so it should, maybe others know more.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 21, 2012)

Picked mine up this morning as I was in the area of the depot and CBA with waiting for them to redeliver, also I am out most of the day so likely I would receive another "you were out" card when I got home. 

Unfortunately am still at work and won't be able to update for a few hours at the earliest, not too mention my Fujifilm S2950 bridge camera is bust so all I have is my Galaxy SII to take some pics, but hey it's the excat same one as Erocker got with the glossy screen/no glass or speakers and only dual-DVI 

Stand doesn't look to bad if you don't regularly move your monitor around, I will probably also invest in a new one though just to be on the safe side.


----------



## TeXBill (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine just got delivered, can't wait to get home & check it out. Ordered Mon. morn, delivered Thur. @ 1:30PM.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 22, 2012)

are the prices more likely to go up or down? I won't use the monitor until May, should I wait to buy it then or buy it now just in case?


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2012)

Got my Ergotron MX mount in today and installed it:










For some of you using VESA mounts, have some washers handy as there is very little clearance between the VESA screw holes and the metal shield of the internals.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow. Super nice. I see why you caved on this one and spent more than you originally planned.

(Haha all those desktop icons and an empty Taskbar! )


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> (Haha all those desktop icons and an empty Taskbar! )



I used to use the taskbar.. but in the end it makes no difference on today's computers. I mean we have this large desktop space, might as well use it I guess.



n-ster said:


> are the prices more likely to go up or down? I won't use the monitor until May, should I wait to buy it then or buy it now just in case?



Prices are already going up a little and I would expect them to go a bit higher. Get it now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 22, 2012)

nice erocker - how much was the stand btw?? its about $170 here


----------



## n-ster (Mar 22, 2012)

Alright. I'm guessing the one with Glass would be annoying in a room with any light?


----------



## ctrain24 (Mar 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Got my Ergotron MX mount in today and installed it:
> 
> 
> For some of you using VESA mounts, have some washers handy as there is very little clearance between the VESA screw holes and the metal shield of the internals.



Damn that's nice erocker!


Ordered my Catleap from dcsamsungmall on Sunday 3/18 and received it Tuesday 3/20.  From South Korea to NYC in two days 

Only negatives are one dead pixel on the left side of the screen and of course the stand.  I decided to replace it with a 3M MS110MB monitor stand that I got on craigslist.  Sorry, cell phone pics taken in basement:  



































Some internal pics:


----------



## Anath (Mar 22, 2012)

ctrain24 said:


> Damn that's nice erocker!
> 
> 
> Ordered my Catleap from dcsamsungmall on Sunday 3/18 and received it Tuesday 3/20.  From South Korea to NYC in two days
> ...



How is that stand? I was thinking about purchasing a similar one.


----------



## ctrain24 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anath said:


> How is that stand? I was thinking about purchasing a similar one.



You have to use a screwdriver to adjust movement which can be annoying if you adjust your monitor often.  I don't so it's not a big deal for me.  The stand is good quality and I got it for $25.  I'm very happy with it.


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2012)

ctrain24 said:


> You have to use a screwdriver to adjust movement which can be annoying if you adjust your monitor often.  I don't so it's not a big deal for me.  The stand is good quality and I got it for $25.  I'm very happy with it.



No you don't. You only have to adust the tension on the part where the monitor meets the mount for the weight of your monitor. Everything else moves freely and quite precisely.


----------



## ctrain24 (Mar 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> No you don't. You only have to adust the tension on the part where the monitor meets the mount for the weight of your monitor. Everything else moves freely and quite precisely.



Yeah you're right.  I should of said tension not movement.


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2012)

Forgot to mention you only need to adjust the tension once and that's it. I do kinda wish I would of went your route with the 3M stand... For portability and all that. But a cool robot arm holding my monitor up is nice too I guess.


----------



## HTC (Mar 22, 2012)

Just bought mine: here's hoping i don't get screwed by customs!


----------



## TeXBill (Mar 23, 2012)

Got mine running, pic is great looking with no dead pixels.  
Damm nice monitor for the price.  
Stock stand is a little wobbly (side to side). My computer desk is an old metal desk once you get monitor in place it doesn't rock (move). Maybe getting a different stand (mount) for it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 23, 2012)

Cylon arm wins.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> How are you liking it?
> 
> Btw, the single, dual-dvi models (serial # 2c) are not able to overclock the hz much. Mine can do 65hz fine. There is someone on OCN who is trying to get an order of different logic boards for these. If cheap enough, they'll be a good buy.



Whoa whoa whoa whoa... backup a sec... you can overclock monitors.. ahem.. how? And why have I not heard of this?  

I hate 60hz


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa... backup a sec... you can overclock monitors.. ahem.. how? And why have I not heard of this?
> 
> I hate 60hz



Here if you have AMD

EDIT: whoops nevermind I don't think this does Hz






Hey I was wondering if This says make of 75Hz does that mean it know how high it already can go?


----------



## Shurakai (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck to everyone trying these out, they do look nice. Won't get one myself, but hopefully with so many people diving on these we'll see other companies try compete with these prices (perhaps releasing nice simple models like the catleap)


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa... backup a sec... you can overclock monitors.. ahem.. how? And why have I not heard of this?
> 
> I hate 60hz



Some of the earlier revisions can overclock to around 100hz. Mine can only do 65hz at 2560x1440. Believe me 60hz on one of these panels doesn't even compare to 60hz on your run of the mill tft panel.



Delta6326 said:


> Here if you have AMD
> 
> EDIT: whoops nevermind I don't think this does Hz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120323/Capture019602.jpg
> ...



It can do 75hz, but most likely at a lower resolution.


----------



## HTC (Mar 23, 2012)

Shurakai said:


> Good luck to everyone trying these out, they do look nice. Won't get one myself, but *hopefully with so many people diving on these we'll see other companies try compete with these prices (perhaps releasing nice simple models like the catleap)*



If nobody is importing these for sale in our countries, maybe someone should start a business by importing these brands for sale to the general public: if sold by ... say ... $500 while maintaining warranty and the whole nine yards, wouldn't they still make a killing?

Made a mistake and ordered mine by economic shipping, instead of EMS: won't be here before the 30th @ the earliest.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 23, 2012)

I think the company that makes these would have a problem with that lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't know; why would they not want expanded distribution of their products? These eBay sellers wouldn't like it but who cares? I am under the impression they are not factory-direct on eBay..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 23, 2012)

HTC said:


> If nobody is importing these for sale in our countries, maybe someone should start a business by importing these brands for sale to the general public: if sold by ... say ... $500 while maintaining warranty and the whole nine yards, wouldn't they still make a killing?
> 
> Made a mistake and ordered mine by economic shipping, instead of EMS: won't be here before the 30th @ the earliest.



Ordering a single unit is different than importing 50 units, bet your ass that customs will be on to you if you try that and then your profit is gone


----------



## HTC (Mar 23, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Ordering a single unit is different than importing 50 units, bet your ass that customs will be on to you if you try that and then your profit is gone



If you're a distributor, would they still hit you as hard? Possibly, dunno!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 23, 2012)

HTC said:


> If you're a distributor, would they still hit you as hard? Possibly, dunno!



Yes, you still pay the applicable tax for your country which at $150 for each unit you make little or nothing for the effort, I would hazard a guess anyway, can't say for sure.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 23, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yes, you still pay the applicable tax for your country which at $150 for each unit you make little or nothing for the effort, I would hazard a guess anyway, can't say for sure.



you would have to import a large number. once you start numbering in the thousands and tens of thousands, your profit margin will go up. good luck financing that though.


----------



## HTC (Mar 23, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> *Yes, you still pay the applicable tax for your country which at $150 for each unit you make little or nothing for the effort*, I would hazard a guess anyway, can't say for sure.



Checked CPUs (3930K) for an example (attachments): it "gains" under 108€ per unit, @ these e-stores.

If you bought the monitors @ the store's price (being a distributor, you could get it @ an even lower price) and selling it @ $500 each, even with $150 tax, you would still be making a profit, no?

EDIT

Less, actually: would be selling them to the stores and they buy it @ lower prices, obviously.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello, I just bought this monitor yesterday.  Can someone tell me how to overclock it?  I am running an i7-2700k and Sapphire 7970 with 16 GB of ram and 1 TB hard drive on the non Gen3 version of Asus Z68 deluxe if it matters.

Just trying to figure out what all I need to do to OC this to 65 hz or whatever is best.  Any tips welcome.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 24, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Here if you have AMD
> 
> EDIT: whoops nevermind I don't think this does Hz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120323/Capture019602.jpg
> ...



I have the hz adjust slider but not the calibration thingy. How should I test for 'stability'?



erocker said:


> Believe me 60hz on one of these panels doesn't even compare to 60hz on your run of the mill tft panel.



60hz is still 60hz man, I can see individual frames; it's just not fast enough.  

So how did you end up overclocking yours?


----------



## erocker (Mar 24, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Hello, I just bought this monitor yesterday.  Can someone tell me how to overclock it?  I am running an i7-2700k and Sapphire 7970 with 16 GB of ram and 1 TB hard drive on the non Gen3 version of Asus Z68 deluxe if it matters.
> 
> Just trying to figure out what all I need to do to OC this to 65 hz or whatever is best.  Any tips welcome.



What is the serial number of the monitor? If it's a B version you can OC, if it's a C version (which is most likely), no OC.



Yo_Wattup said:


> I have the hz adjust slider but not the calibration thingy. How should I test for 'stability'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using some utility that's in the monitor thread at OCN. I'm running it at 60hz anyways. Yeah, i can tell what's 60hz and what isn't either. This panel would make your 32" LCD TV look like crap and you wouldn't care about what HZ it's running at. If I were viewing my Samsung monitor at 60hz and this monitor at 60hz, I wouldn't believe that this monitor is actually running at 60hz. Besides are you sure you can tell? You don't seem to have a 120hz monitor.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 24, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Just trying to figure out what all I need to do to OC this to 65 hz or whatever is best.  Any tips welcome.



Much info and a utility is in the thread about these displays over at overclock.net (which is linked in this one not too far in) as erocker just said again...


----------



## n-ster (Mar 24, 2012)

for lazy people

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/...g-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270


----------



## Necrofire (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn you erocker, you made me buy one :\


----------



## erocker (Mar 24, 2012)

The guy that started that thread is working on getting different, overclockable mainboards for the Catleaps. Hopefully it works out, especially if they cost around fifty bucks. To be honest though, it's just not necessary as if you are currently using a TN panel, lower resolution monitor, getting one of these you'll be amazed.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 26, 2012)

My Catleap is getting delivered tomorrow.  I am really excited!  Anyone have some ICC profiles I can download?  Please reply with links.  Also, I do not think I will be OC the hz on it, 60 hz is what my 1080p Asus runs at and it has never bothered me any, so why risk it.

Will I need to buy a power brick?  It's the SE model with no tempered glass and no speakers.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 26, 2012)

Nevermind, just found profiles and answers to my questions.  However, the 7970 has a different CCC layout so maybe I don't need ToastyX's CRU program to make it 85 hz, will find out tomorrow when I play with CCC.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Nevermind, just found profiles and answers to my questions.  However, the 7970 has a different CCC layout so maybe I don't need ToastyX's CRU program to make it 85 hz, will find out tomorrow when I play with CCC.



I doubt you will get any where close to 85hz, as the later models (C onwards) do not clock that high as confirmed by Erocker@65hz, mine which will do 66hz and countless others on OCN. 

I am running it at the default 60hz anyway as it's fine for my needs.


----------



## HTC (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine's in Paris, @ the moment


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 26, 2012)

HTC said:


> Mine's in Paris, @ the moment



That site still had mine being at heathrow when it was in my hoemtown so I don't think it's that accurate.


----------



## HTC (Mar 26, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> That site still had mine being at heathrow when it was in my hoemtown so I don't think it's that accurate.



Heathrow is near you: Paris isn't near me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 26, 2012)

HTC said:


> Heathrow is near you: Paris isn't near me.



It was struck at heathrow for days when in reality it was being driven up the country by courier, likely yours will go straight from Paris to Portugal as there were no direct flights, I wouldn't worry too much as delivery times have been spot on for most of the people who bought these to say they were shipped with free P+P from S Korea!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 26, 2012)

HTC said:


> Mine's in Paris, @ the moment



Enjoying a croque monsieur?


----------



## HTC (Mar 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Enjoying a croque monsieur?



It seems ... 

It's supposed to arrive @ customs tomorrow: hoping it's "stay" there doesn't cost me an arm, a leg and / or more ...


----------



## Phusius (Mar 26, 2012)

MY CATLEAP JUST CAME IN FROM FEDEX, ORDERED ON FRIDAY FROM DCSAMSUNGMALL

just hooked it all up, no dead pixels, I really really want a new stand though, can someone help me out? newegg/amazon links only please.  this monitor is fantastic, I just need a new stand, it tilts the monitor to much forward and you can't adjust it.

its the tempered glass one with speakers... I had no idea which one I would be getting, I am ok with the glass either way, its not bad.  the speakers though I could care less about and will never use.

Let me clarify, I don't want a wall mount, just a new stand.


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> MY CATLEAP JUST CAME IN FROM FEDEX, ORDERED ON FRIDAY FROM DCSAMSUNGMALL
> 
> just hooked it all up, no dead pixels, I really really want a new stand though, can someone help me out? newegg/amazon links only please.  this monitor is fantastic, I just need a new stand, it tilts the monitor to much forward and you can't adjust it.
> 
> ...



Please do not double/triple post. Use the edit button.

This is a good stand: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...me/products/DisplayMountingSolutions/MA110MB/

It's available at both Newegg and Amazon.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry, ah I see the edit button now.  new to this website I am sorry.  took me a couple days just to find the signature edit

edit::  thanks for editing it into one post as well

edit::  I just ordered it off Amazon, had some gift cards so I got for $32 new.  thanks a lot for the help erocker.  this is a fantastic monitor.  now I just can't wait for my stand  >.>  hehe


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Sorry, ah I see the edit button now.  new to this website I am sorry.  took me a couple days just to find the signature edit
> 
> edit::  thanks for editing it into one post as well
> 
> edit::  I just ordered it off Amazon, had some gift cards so I got for $32 new.  thanks a lot for the help erocker.  this is a fantastic monitor.  now I just can't wait for my stand  >.>  hehe



I kind of wish I bought that stand myself... I bought a stand for a hundred bucks that clamps to my desk and looks like the arm of a robot. It's really freaking nice though, I lose the portability. Meh, I don't really move my monitor off my desk anyways.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah...and a bit big (not to mention beloved) to be carting around anyway I'd say.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 27, 2012)

You can get Monitor stands/arms on ebay for cheap. 

I have on of these and I love it.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info, E.  This is my next purchase.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 27, 2012)

the catleap 6500k ICC profile someone posted on overclock net really makes the calibration and colors look amazing by the way.  just personal opinion.  it's not bad straight up out of the box either.  I got some 2560 x 1440 wallpapers tonight and played a couple games... it is so beautiful I have no words to describe the picture quality of the Catleap.

shout out to dcsamsungmall or w.e his name is, for being plain awesome and the fastest shipping I have ever seen on the face of the earth.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 27, 2012)

Monoprice has lots of stands.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828#1082808

edit: maximum capacity is 33lbs which is about a 37" television so don't worry about mounting a 27" monitor...


----------



## n-ster (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-3VIEW-P...r_Monitors&hash=item19cf0cb2bd#ht_7868wt_1102

The PCBANK PB2700 seems to be an alternative to these. http://www.overclock.net/t/1228729/better-27-ips-from-korea-pcbank-3view-pb2700

The Crossover 27Q LED-P Can apparently be bought around the 380~410$ by making offers, which has a better stand than the Catleaps and a chance of OCing


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Monoprice has lots of stands.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828#1082808
> 
> edit: maximum capacity is 33lbs which is about a 37" television so don't worry about mounting a 27" monitor...



God I spent too much money on my stand...


----------



## HTC (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm starting to regret this monitor purchase:






And that's the provisional price i have to pay: it could get higher 


Good old fashion government robbery is what this is, IMO. For starters, the IVA (tax) of 284.77 is 65.5 and they charge 73.64: where does the difference come from?
I admit: i'm clueless regarding this sort of thing since this is the 1st time i've ever bought something from abroad and i had to sign up to both eBay and PayPal to do it, but this seems way excessive


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, that's pretty awful.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 27, 2012)

You can decline the package and take the shipping charge loss if you want


----------



## HTC (Mar 27, 2012)

HTC said:


> I'm starting to regret this monitor purchase





n-ster said:


> You can decline the package and take the shipping charge loss if you want



I said i was starting to regret: not that i was regretting. Coming close, though.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 27, 2012)

yea if it ends up 150+euros might as well decline...

I put an offer for a Crossover 27Q with red-cap and he counter-offered 395$ USD. Not a bad price for a good stand with stylish screen. I would have gone with the PB2700 if it weren't for the bigger borders


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 27, 2012)

That sucks man, whats the total cost with the charges you posted?


----------



## HTC (Mar 27, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> That sucks man, whats the total cost with the charges you posted?



It should arrive today and it will be 284.77€ (monitor + shipment) + 139.75€ (government ripoff) = ~$566.73: that's $200 more then the cost of the monitor ($365.99). Nice ...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 27, 2012)

Wounded, on the plus side that's still only equivalent to £350 and you will still have to pay double to buy the same size and res monitor locally?


----------



## HTC (Mar 27, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Wounded, on the plus side that's still only equivalent to £350 and *you will still have to pay double to buy the same size and res monitor locally?*



Like this one?







That one eats up wattage way more then the Catleap. Not double but still more then 57% over the price of the Catleap + (Government ripoff).


----------



## neliz (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the thread! Now I have to find a way to convince the misses this was a good deal!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 27, 2012)

HTC said:


> Like this one?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120327/2012-03-27_123234.png
> 
> That one eats up wattage way more then the Catleap. Not double but still more then 57% over the price of the Catleap + (Government ripoff).



Ouch you're right man for a little more you could have had the benefit of buying a dell, I thought they were more expensive than that


----------



## HTC (Mar 27, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Ouch you're right man for a little more you could have had the benefit of buying a dell, I thought they were more expensive than that



That monitor is 244% more expensive then the Catleap. The problem is the Government ripoff but, even with that + shipping ($10), that monitor's still 57% more expensive then the Catleap and eats up way more which would make me not consider it to begin with even if it were less expensive.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 27, 2012)

I might have to buy one of these for Lauren once I get her a newer GPU.


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 27, 2012)

dam i just picked up a hazro hz27wc couple months ago to could of saved hundred or so lol


----------



## n-ster (Mar 27, 2012)

I got the PB2700 for 325$ by going directly to the seller instead of going through ebay... I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 27, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I got the PB2700 for 325$ by going directly to the seller instead of going through ebay... I'll let you guys know how it goes!



So how did you do that exactly? Just worked out via email?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So how did you do that exactly? Just worked out via email?



He knows how to speak Korean. go figure


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 27, 2012)

loonies are superior.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 27, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So how did you do that exactly? Just worked out via email?



First through ebay then by e-mail yes. The guy is red-cap



FreedomEclipse said:


> He knows how to speak Korean. go figure



or red-cap knows english xD

I think knowing3 languages and a half is enough as-is lol

\Hopefully I don't regret going with this untested monitor


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 27, 2012)

He does know english?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 27, 2012)

the basics, enough to negotiate a price and know what I meant by circumvent ebay for discount xD


----------



## theJesus (Mar 27, 2012)

n-ster said:


> the basics, enough to negotiate a price and know what I meant by circumvent ebay for discount xD


And complete lack of buyer protection I would assume


----------



## n-ster (Mar 27, 2012)

no there's still the paypal fees and an invoice, I can dispute it if needed. He's just saving the 5% ebay fee + 1$


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2012)

Prices seemed to have dropped all around on these monitors.


----------



## neliz (Mar 27, 2012)

Ordered mine tonight, let's see what happens.


----------



## theJesus (Mar 28, 2012)

n-ster said:


> no there's still the paypal fees and an invoice, I can dispute it if needed. He's just saving the 5% ebay fee + 1$


True.  Well, whenever you get it, be sure to let us know how you like it.  I'm on the fence about getting one of these monitors, but I have no idea which one I would want.

Anybody feel like buying both and comparing them side-by-side?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 28, 2012)

are there any calibration reports available?


----------



## Necrofire (Mar 28, 2012)

I received mine today. Absolutely gorgeous.
One problem:
When gaming, monitor starts to blank for a sec, then come back, then blank again, then come back, then blank for about a minute. Only when gaming, but happens after I game for a bit too.

Watched a 1080p video and was using it for about 2 hours fine, but as soon as I fire up trine 2, things get wacky.


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 28, 2012)

Got one Crossover and I have 2 more coming soon.  Good bang for the buck LCD's but not on the same level as Dell's.  Again, I'm only pay half of the Dell's.


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2012)

Necrofire said:


> I received mine today. Absolutely gorgeous.
> One problem:
> When gaming, monitor starts to blank for a sec, then come back, then blank again, then come back, then blank for about a minute. Only when gaming, but happens after I game for a bit too.
> 
> Watched a 1080p video and was using it for about 2 hours fine, but as soon as I fire up trine 2, things get wacky.



Make sure to get a quality DVI-D cable.


----------



## HTC (Mar 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Make sure to get a quality DVI-D cable.



The one that comes with the monitor is inadequate???

By the way: my new monitor has arrived  Obviously, i had to arrive just when i was starting to sleep (~2 PM).

Every single time i'm expecting a package, it arrives either too soon or too late 

- Need to step out for 5 minutes, it arrives within that time frame.
- Have to go to work, it arrives 10 minutes after i leave the house.

Typical ... 



Anyway, @ first it didn't work but today, after getting of work, i figured out the problem: the dual DVI was disabled in BIOS 

How do i test for dead pixels? Is there a procedure to follow?


Thanks erocker for letting me know about this beauty: i had to pay an extra 139.75€ (customs ripoff) but it's worth it, me thinks!!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2012)

If there are dead/stuck pixels you'll see them. The DVI cable that comes with it is crap.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 28, 2012)

yea, while the quality of a digital cable doesn't matter much, it does matter a bit


----------



## Phusius (Mar 28, 2012)

I tried using a my D-DVI cable that came with my Dell U3011, and it didn't work.  So I tried the cable that came with my Catleap and it works perfect now.

/shrug


----------



## neliz (Mar 28, 2012)

It's still random luck to get the speakers or not in the catleap?


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2012)

I think the SE versions do not have speakers.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine came with speakers and tempered glass and I thought it wasn't going to have either of them.  So yeah it is just random I guess.  I don't like tempered glass monitors, but I will deal with it.  

As far as calibration goes for a previous post, I use the 6500k icm profile or w.e it is called, I got it from a guy on overclock.net forums from a catleap topic.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> I think the SE versions do not have speakers.



This ^ . They do make mistakes though, so you might and a different model or a non-glossy screen with AG coating etc etc, they say their accuracy of the product is about 98%

I believe the PB2700 I bought does have speakers though


----------



## neliz (Mar 28, 2012)

n-ster said:


> This ^ . They do make mistakes though, so you might and a different model or a non-glossy screen with AG coating etc etc, they say their accuracy of the product is about 98%
> 
> I believe the PB2700 I bought does have speakers though



I have bought the SE with "Dual Input" which, according to the overclock.net list is with speakers:

5 models of the Q270 - Click Each to Visit Manufacturer's Website

1. With Speakers/Without Glass

2. With Speakers/With Glass

3. Without Speakers/Without Glass

4. Without Speakers/With Glass

5. Dual Input DVI/HDMI w/speakers w/o glass


----------



## n-ster (Mar 28, 2012)

yea thats the exception lmao... #3 and 4 are SE models while #1 and 2 are non-SE models

how much did you pay for that dual input model?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 28, 2012)

neliz said:


> I have bought the SE with "Dual Input" which, according to the overclock.net list is with speakers:
> 
> 5 models of the Q270 - Click Each to Visit Manufacturer's Website
> 
> ...



No linkies to mfr website? I have no3 btw. Glad I don't have glass and don't use speaker monitors


----------



## radrok (Mar 28, 2012)

From what I gather there is no Displayport, right? Not even miniDP?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 28, 2012)

OMG this stand... so wobly 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTLvHj1nPk0


----------



## neliz (Mar 28, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> No linkies to mfr website? I have no3 btw. Glad I don't have glass and don't use speaker monitors



linkies on overclock.net (they're in the topic start I believe)

edit: right link:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club




n-ster said:


> yea thats the exception lmao... #3 and 4 are SE models while #1 and 2 are non-SE models
> 
> how much did you pay for that dual input model?



$359
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320865591510

Unless I'm fooled by the "dual computer monitor"


edit: 
this is the only "multi-input" variant it seems with DVI-D/HDMI/D-SUB
http://www.witechit.co.kr/product06-22.html

Anyway, I'm left confused about which screen I'm actually getting (in the end, I'll still only need 1 DVI port, the rest will be a bonus), ordered it last night when I got home (20:00 in Holland) and this morning at I checked the Fedex page to see that it's already in their distribution network



> Mar 28, 2012 9:31 PM
> In transit INCHEON KRMar 28, 2012 8:42 PM
> In transit INCHEON KRMar 28, 2012 6:21 PM
> Left FedEx origin facility SEOUL-SI YEONGDEUNGPO-GU KRMar 28, 2012 2:27 PM
> Picked up SEOUL-SI YEONGDEUNGPO-GU KR


----------



## n-ster (Mar 28, 2012)

I think the dual is referencing to the fact that it's dual link not just single link


----------



## neliz (Mar 28, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I think the dual is referencing to the fact that it's DVI-D not just DVI



Dual-Link then, DVI-D as is doesn't say anything about that. (just being Digital)


----------



## n-ster (Mar 28, 2012)

neliz said:


> Dual-Link then, DVI-D as is doesn't say anything about that. (just being Digital)



right

it's silly to specify it really as single link can't do 2560x1440 AFAIK


----------



## neliz (Mar 28, 2012)

n-ster said:


> right
> 
> it's silly to specify it really as single link can't do 2560x1440 AFAIK



 that's right.. so "Dual computer monitor" really intrigues me


----------



## n-ster (Mar 28, 2012)

No they meant DVI-D Dual [Link]

and then it's a computer monitor. Ebay title has a limited amount of space lol


----------



## theJesus (Mar 28, 2012)

neliz said:


> I have bought the SE with "Dual Input" which, according to the overclock.net list is with speakers:
> 
> 5 models of the Q270 - Click Each to Visit Manufacturer's Website
> 
> ...


Hold up, there's a model with HDMI?  Link please, I want it!


----------



## n-ster (Mar 28, 2012)

I believe the HDMI models are quite a bit more expensive http://www.ebay.com/itm/YAMAKASI-CA...er_Monitors&hash=item4ab4e22729#ht_9212wt_952


----------



## neliz (Mar 28, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I believe the HDMI models are quite a bit more expensive http://www.ebay.com/itm/YAMAKASI-CA...er_Monitors&hash=item4ab4e22729#ht_9212wt_952



Yeah and it has the pixel classification as well.


----------



## theJesus (Mar 28, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I believe the HDMI models are quite a bit more expensive http://www.ebay.com/itm/YAMAKASI-CA...er_Monitors&hash=item4ab4e22729#ht_9212wt_952


Still a lot cheaper than Dell, HP, etc.

I wonder if I can get this to work with my receiver, otherwise HDMI isn't worth anything to me.


----------



## Necrofire (Mar 29, 2012)

erocker said:


> Make sure to get a quality DVI-D cable.



Figured it out I hope.

Turns out, after a failed "overclock" attempt, I had somehow been running at 75Hz, and it would only work intermittently.

Here's what happened in the end:
After deleting all the 75Hz options using CRU, plugged it in, and now it displays correctly, however, it looked like it had permanent vertical banding in a few places. They went away after a while thank god.

Yea, screw trying to get >60Hz, it's not worth the risk for me.

Also, was using a quality dual link dvi-d cable, now I'm using the stock one, but it wasn't the cable in the first place.


----------



## HTC (Mar 29, 2012)

Necrofire said:


> Figured it out I hope.
> 
> Turns out, after a failed "overclock" attempt, I had somehow been running at 75Hz, and it would only work intermittently.
> 
> ...



What is this CRU thing? Is it a calibration / overclock program?

What are you using to calibrate the monitor? It's a bit too bright for my liking


----------



## n-ster (Mar 29, 2012)

there's a brightness OSD button no?


----------



## HTC (Mar 29, 2012)

n-ster said:


> there's a brightness OSD button no?



Found it ...  

Noticed the buttons and tried pressing on each but couldn't notice any changes 

This time, i left it pressed and voilá


----------



## Necrofire (Mar 30, 2012)

HTC said:


> What is this CRU thing? Is it a calibration / overclock program?
> 
> What are you using to calibrate the monitor? It's a bit too bright for my liking



Yea, I like fine granularity in stepping.

Anyway, sorry, CRU is Custom Resolution Utility, used to get non-standard resolution/refresh rate combinations to choose from in windows. It somehow made my 75Hz setting default, which didn't work.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 30, 2012)

60hz is fine with me I didn't bother to try to OC.

if I could get my money back though I probably would, I would rather have a 120hz monitor for that "smooth" feeling in-game


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 30, 2012)

Very interesting!


----------



## HTC (Mar 31, 2012)

ctrain24 said:


> Damn that's nice erocker!
> 
> 
> Ordered my Catleap from dcsamsungmall on Sunday 3/18 and received it Tuesday 3/20.  From South Korea to NYC in two days
> ...



Was thinking about asking my e-store to see if they could get this for me when i noticed something: it's maximum recommended weight is 16 lbs.

I know the monitor weighs 22 lbs when it's being shipped but dunno how much with it mounted though i assume it's more then 16 lbs.


How are you linking this stand? I know you've been asked this before but it's been a few more days and i think you've had more time to think if it's working for you or not.


----------



## ctrain24 (Apr 1, 2012)

HTC said:


> Was thinking about asking my e-store to see if they could get this for me when i noticed something: it's maximum recommended weight is 16 lbs.
> 
> I know the monitor weighs 22 lbs when it's being shipped but dunno how much with it mounted though i assume it's more then 16 lbs.
> 
> ...



It's a very sturdy stand.  I have it raised only about two inches from the base of the stand and haven't had any problems with it not staying in place.  Even when I had it raised at its highest position it was very stable.  I was concerned about weight as well but I read a review on Amazon from someone who mounted a 30" monitor to it.  I decided to take a chance with it since I found one new for $25 and have no regrets.


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 1, 2012)

Got my 2nd and 3rd Crossover LED-P yesterday from Samsung_Korea seller.  I paid for it Tuesday morning and delivered to Southern CA Thursday afternoon.  Amazing.  He shipped in plain box with less packing than DCSamsungMall but both monitors are working just fine.  All 3 of my power bricks are 230V rated but worked fine with regular power cable.  My new battle station is here.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## neliz (Apr 2, 2012)

Got the Catleap in.
Loving it! the brightness and contrast is what sets this $270 miles apart from my old $800 HP LP2465.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> [yt]7bq6fnNU4T4[/yt


Thanks for that.  It really shows off how good a TN can be when properly calibrated.  I can still see a bit of difference though; it seems to have a cooler hue towards the bottom with some of the images.  I think that's because of the poor viewing angle though, which is the main reason I'm interested in an IPS or similar.

edit: Also, most consumers aren't going to use hardware calibration, so I imagine that a TN would look worse out-of-the-box than an IPS or similar.  I could be wrong though, I think that's dependent upon how good the factory calibration is and your viewing environment.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Thanks for that.  It really shows off how good a TN can be when properly calibrated.  I can still see a bit of difference though; it seems to have a cooler hue towards the bottom with some of the images.  I think that's because of the poor viewing angle though, which is the main reason I'm interested in an IPS or similar.
> 
> edit: Also, most consumers aren't going to use hardware calibration, so I imagine that a TN would look worse out-of-the-box than an IPS or similar.  I could be wrong though, I think that's dependent upon how good the factory calibration is and your viewing environment.



consumers are stupid. according to the guy who made the video the panel has a color temperature of 8000K out of the box


----------



## theJesus (Apr 3, 2012)

Isn't the "ideal" temp like 6500k or something? lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2012)

yes.

8000k is very blue.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dnr_7dazH8&feature=channel


----------



## n-ster (Apr 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> yes.
> 
> 8000k is very blue.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dnr_7dazH8&feature=channel



wow that's a great comparison thanks for that link


----------



## theJesus (Apr 3, 2012)

If I end up buying one of these, I'm so getting a hardware calibration unit.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2012)

god bless you Jesus


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2012)

whos videos are these? does anyone actually know this guy?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2012)

some Canadian. I came across one of his monitor reviews on Youtube. why do you ask?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> some Canadian. I came across one of his monitor reviews on Youtube. why do you ask?



I cant find how he is calibrating it. Hardware unit? and were can I get it? I have a hardware unit around someware but i need a new one.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 3, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> I cant find how he is calibrating it. Hardware unit? and were can I get it? I have a hardware unit around someware but i need a new one.


description of first vid says,

"From Left to Right, Crossover 27Q LED-P IPS, Asus VG236H TN, Samsung S27A850D. All displays are calibrated with basICColour 5 and an i1 display pro colorimeter. Camera settings are automatic, so this video is not the most accurate, but it's close."


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> I cant find how he is calibrating it. Hardware unit? and were can I get it? I have a hardware unit around someware but i need a new one.



Amazon

query X-Rite


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2012)

theJesus said:


> description of first vid says,
> 
> "From Left to Right, Crossover 27Q LED-P IPS, Asus VG236H TN, Samsung S27A850D. All displays are calibrated with basICColour 5 and an i1 display pro colorimeter. Camera settings are automatic, so this video is not the most accurate, but it's close."





BumbleBee said:


> Amazon
> 
> query X-Rite



oh you boys. I could never leave TPU as old of a member as i am with you helping.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2012)

if you have a lot of televisions and monitors in your house it's a good investment.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 3, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> oh you boys. I could never leave TPU as old of a member as i am with you helping.


psst, BumbleBee ain't a boy


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> if you have a lot of televisions and monitors in your house it's a good investment.



oh i know I have one someware. years ago when i worked at geeksquad that is the one thing id reccomend. The other services and prices were shit. but if they were over my way (I wasnt home thetre) and they asked I always said yes get it calibrated. Some days I almost cried watching them walk out of the store with their 60"+ TVs that were easily over 2k and they didnt pay for a calibration.




theJesus said:


> psst, BumbleBee ain't a boy



Do not lie to me.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 3, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> Do not lie to me.


http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?p=169004#post169004
http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?p=173306#post173306


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2012)

why don't you tell them where I live too


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## theJesus (Apr 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> why don't you tell them where I live too


Canada 

edit:  Anyways, sorry for derailing the thread.  Back on topic, what specific model of calibration unit would you recommend on a budget of ~$100?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2012)

i'm going to punch you in the face now Jesus..


----------



## Phusius (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone else here use the 6500k calibration ICC profile from overlock.net?  It ended up working great for me.

Also, if you end up with the glossy screen like me, make sure you have a lowly lit room, any brightness at all will reflect off the tempered glass.  Matte only is the only thing the Koreans have left to learn.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2012)

You can get a Pantone Huey Pro for half the price.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2012)

the site is down can you still get these?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Canada
> 
> edit:  Anyways, sorry for derailing the thread.  Back on topic, what specific model of calibration unit would you recommend on a budget of ~$100?



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JLO31M/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2012)

hint.. look on eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/X-Rite-Moni...521?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6e1c8331


----------



## Mistral (Apr 4, 2012)

Seriously thinking of getting a PCBANK or a Catleap...

Can anyone who has one tell us how the overdrive is on those screens? Artifacts after fast moving objects, areas of high contrast and such? That's one piece of information that no1 seems to have shared yet.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 4, 2012)

Mistral said:


> Seriously thinking of getting a PCBANK or a Catleap...
> 
> Can anyone who has one tell us how the overdrive is on those screens? Artifacts after fast moving objects, areas of high contrast and such? That's one piece of information that no1 seems to have shared yet.



I have a catleap and I can say I get no noticeable ghosting if that's what you're referring to by artifacts after fast moving objects. Also am using the 6500k icc profile as previously linked, the contrast and colours are much better than an TN panel I have used and I have a tiny bit of backlight bleed on the bottom edges but tbh again nothing like you get from standard TN panel anyway so it's all good.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think it's better than TN 

black level is a concern.. 0.29 cd/m2 is pretty terrible.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 4, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't think it's better than TN
> 
> black level is a concern.. 0.29 cd/m2 is pretty terrible.



Not sure what that measurement means however I can tell you the black on my catleap is a "lot more" black than any TN I have ever used.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2012)

a better black level means deeper blacks, shadows, detail, etc. you measure the darkest point of the screen.


----------



## neliz (Apr 4, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Not sure what that measurement means however I can tell you the black on my catleap is a "lot more" black than any TN I have ever used.



The black and colors are really nice on this panel, no matter what the values say.
I had to calibrate by myself as the OCN 6500K ICM still left me with a reddish hue, I calibrated it myself through windows with my old screen next to it and found both Green&Red to be too off on the Catleap.

I tried the test application and noticed some ghosting, but in games I can't see it at all. it's probably not often that I have a black square on a white background.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 4, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> a better black level means deeper blacks, shadows, detail, etc. you measure the darkest point of the screen.



You obviously don't own one of these screens as the difference between a standard 19-24" TN HD monitor and these IPS displays are night and day. The panels are the same LG panels used in the Apple 27"/Dell U2711 monitors and when the brightness is toned down and the colors are calibrated no TN panel will come close to the quality


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't need to. all the content we consume is 8-bit which TN panels can achieve. your paying for 2560x1440 nothing more.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 4, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't need to. all the content we consume is 8-bit which TN panels can achieve.



And the comment of the week goes to.... 

I could care less about 8bit vs 10bit, my point is, colour reproduction, vividness, whites, blacks etc are all much better on this monitor than any TN panels out there, you obviously are a little out of your depth if you are comparing specs of 2 different screen technologies and expecting them to be an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## neliz (Apr 4, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't need to. all the content we consume is 8-bit which TN panels can achieve. your paying for 2560x1440 nothing more.



I beg to differ, the color vibrance for instance is light-years better.. and I'm not coming from a cheap panel at all.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 4, 2012)

neliz said:


> I beg to differ, the color vibrance for instance is light-years better.. and I'm not coming from a cheap panel at all.



Exactly.

If you think the only difference between IPS and TN is 10bit vs 8bit then I suggest you go an do some research on both technologies, better yet, buy an IPS and stand it next to a comparable TN and you will be enlightened.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> And the comment of the week goes to....
> 
> I could care less about 8bit vs 10bit, my point is, colour reproduction, vividness, whites, blacks etc are all much better on this monitor than any TN panels out there, you obviously are a little out of your depth if you are comparing specs of 2 different screen technologies and expecting them to be an apples to apples comparison.



sorry but it's not.. the contrast ratio is marginally better than some of the more expensive TN panels. the measurements are universal.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 4, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> sorry but it's not.. the contrast ratio is marginally better than some of the more expensive TN panels.



Sorry but it is, you are wrong, again go and do your research on different panel types before you comment. 



http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ips+vs+TN+differences


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 4, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> if you have a lot of televisions and monitors in your house it's a good investment.



I can just borrow the one from work.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2012)

i'm a home theater enthusiast. I have calibrated 4 televisions and 1 monitor in the last 2 years lol

BenQ XL2420T is a 6-bit TN panel and achieves 16.7 million colours with FRC. the black level is 0.13 cd/m2, no backlight bleed at all, 120hz refresh rate, contrast ratio of 839:1 (Q270 is 900:1)

like I said your paying for resolution.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 4, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> i'm a home theater enthusiast. I have calibrated 4 televisions and 1 monitor in the last 2 years lol
> 
> BenQ XL2420T is a 6-bit TN panel and achieves 16.7 million colours with FRC. the black level is 0.13 cd/m2, no backlight bleed at all, 120hz refresh rate, contrast ratio of 839:1 (Q270 is 900:1)
> 
> like I said your paying for resolution.



You don't know you are talking about and you're proving it time and time again, good for you calibrating 4 tn panels in the last 2 years, you obviously haven't calibrated an IPS panel or you would know they are vastly superior in terms of image quality and colour reproduction. 



> TN = Twisted Nematic - These are 6-bit screens that cannot really reproduce 16.7 million colors. They can only reproduce 262,144 colors; 64 shades of Red, Green & Blue. Thats (2^6)^3 or 64^3. All the other colors are created through a process called dithering. These typically have fast response times (for gaming) at the expense of color accuracy. These are inexpensive monitors.
> 
> MVA = Multidomain Vertical Alignment
> PVA = Patterned-ITO Vertical Alignment
> ...





> Several things to consider when purchasing an LCD:
> Panel type
> Real response time as tested by xbitlabs.com (not the lies on the box)
> Glossy or matte finish
> ...



old information, and TN panels have improved though they will never compare to IPS panels for quality and colours etc.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2012)

your not even paying for viewing angle because 27" is too small to matter at that distance and in order to combat the glowing you need to increase distance and height.


----------



## neliz (Apr 4, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> your not even paying for viewing angle because 27" is too small to matter at that distance and in order to combat the glowing you need to increase distance and height.



You obviously don't have a partner sitting next to you when you're browsing porn!


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2012)

the "super wide viewing angle" is more important to larger IPS panels such as televisions. when your sitting 3 feet away at eye level it makes no difference.

see here

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7033337&postcount=7

the HP on the right is 6-bit with dithering which is why the colours look a little blocky but there is nothing missing.. FRC is much better.


----------



## neliz (Apr 4, 2012)

wow, first link on youtube shows why you don't want to sit next to a TN display I guess:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=DWXcNlh85Ps&NR=1


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2012)

it's important people know the limitations of this monitor and what they are getting into.


----------



## NHKS (Apr 4, 2012)

just stumbled.. 
didn't want to create a new thread cos its last day today(4Apr)... Alienware OptX AW2310 23" 3D 1080p LCD Monitor @ *370$* (-80$)
http://www.logicbuy.com/deals/alienware-optx-aw2310-23-inch-1080p-3d-lcd-monitor/18615.aspx

_coupon code_: K2DKZGW4HBB00F


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_xl2420t.htm

take a look at the calibrated black level and contrast ratio charts. IPS is not always better..


----------



## NHKS (Apr 4, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_xl2420t.htm
> 
> take a look at the calibrated black level and contrast ratio charts. IPS is not always better..



right!.. but i guess contrast ratio & black levels are inter-dependent.. better black levels always means better contrast

IPS are chosen primarily for their color accuracy & viewing angles..  however, cheaper IPS variants have diminished advantages over TN, but have great all round performance & cost effectiveness.. like Dell U2312HM/U2412M


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never properly calibrated a monitor, I just temporarily add/reduce brightness according to the amount of light in the room. Never tried RGB color level calibration or using QuickGamma or similar programs 

I can only compare the 2 best monitors I had, using very layman terms:

- LG 226WTQ _vs_ Dell U2711.

And I must say the latter is a big improvement (apart from being 2560x1440 at only 27" which means a 0.233 pixel pitch). I can watch a movie from any angle whatsoever on the bed (pc is in the bedroom) and it's fully visible perfectly without any color variation. The LG didn't have such a good angle and the color used to change if I positioned my eyes at the bottom left of the screen and glanced up at the top right... 
On the Dell the blacks are blacker, the white is whiter, and color is _much_ more faithfully reproduced as I can see from photos. Also while playing games, the colors are sharper, more vibrant and crisper. Whenever I try to calibrate the darkness of a game (when you get a dark grey image on a black screen and you're supposed to adjust the contrast/brightness till the image is just barely visible) I don't need to touch anything because it'd be perfect.

Just my experience here


----------



## Mistral (Apr 5, 2012)

BumbleBee, there's no way to convince people that TNs have anything close to the picture quality of IPS. 

I have a T240, a pretty good TN for it's time. I have calibrated it well and the colours are quite accurate... The wife has a cheapo u2312 e-IPS that we hardly spent much time tweaking and the picture is very noticeably better... and that's not to a small amount because when sitting less than 4 feet from the 24 inch TN I can actually see colours and brightness shift from top to bottom.

Not a big deal for web work, TN is good enough for that because a lot of surfers will have a similar or worse display anyway. For print though it's a major pain.

In any case, at 27" IPS/PLS/VA is the way to go. TN at anything more than 23-24" is really pushing it, unless you really, really don't care. No matter how accurate the TN is, at that size there's no cure for the viewing angles.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 5, 2012)

colorimeters can't lie like people.


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> colorimeters can't lie like people.



True. I got to use a friends calibrator for my Samsung 2493HM and the colors were right on. On this Q270 I got, the colors are close but not perfect. Contrast is amazingly better along with the higher resolution, it's a bit bigger.. It was a good upgrade for me. I don't know if I'm bothered by it enough to get this calibrated yet. I also wouldn't expect all of these cheap IPS monitors to be calibrated equally from the factory.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the lousy black levels have to do with the uniformity of the panel. some areas must be brighter than others.


----------



## Mistral (Apr 5, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> colorimeters can't lie like people.


Care to elaborate? Might you be implying that something I wrote is fictitious, or you just randomly posted that one-liner?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 5, 2012)

one liner 

what people are seeing is the coating and more pixels. it doesn't mean the panel has good colour, black levels, motion resolution, response time, uniformity, etc.

people think IPS is the best.. the BenQ XL2420T/TX is a good example of a well engineered TN panel. _i'm not saying a $150 TN panel is going to best IPS or anything like that._


----------



## Frick (Apr 5, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> _i'm not saying a $150 TN panel is going to best IPS or anything like that._



You know you could have made this clearer when you (or whoever it was) started this argument. It really does looks like you're saying that.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2012)

It was obvious she wasn't saying that, she was just saying IPS is overhyped and isn't magically better at everything (ie: black levels)

I somewhat agree, but I think if IPS is overhyped, you are underhyping it 

ZOMFG MY MONITOR IS IN MONTREAL. Hopefully I get it today or tomorrow


----------



## Frick (Apr 5, 2012)

n-ster said:


> It was obvious she wasn't saying that, she was just saying IPS is overhyped and isn't magically better at everything (ie: black levels)



No she didn't. She kinda did after the argument went sour.

But anyway, I'd like a 2560x1440 27 incher for sure. Still to much even if I did get it from China. .(


----------



## n-ster (Apr 5, 2012)

Frick said:


> No she didn't. She kinda did after the argument went sour.
> 
> But anyway, I'd like a 2560x1440 27 incher for sure. Still to much even if I did get it from China. .(



haha you're right, now that I've reread everything, she only did later on

I'm too excited to get my monitor


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 5, 2012)

I just got my VP2365 IPS. Choose it over a dell cause of their shitty coatings. So far yeah the viewing angles are better but I don't feel blown away by the colors.

Edit* And black levels do suck. Though I had an exceptional TN panel to compare it to.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 6, 2012)

I got my monitor, can't test it yet but the screen looks great... the bezels are indeed large, and the stand is terrible. I caught my monitor in mid air when it fell off my desk thank god (note it was on it for 5-6 minutes and there was no movement really) you really got to fight to make the stand work and balance properly... movement makes the screen shake like crazy. Just make the stand extend completely and you should be fine if you don't touch it too much.

I'll give my real impression in a few days


----------



## Califmike33 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey guys kinda interested in this monitor, has anyone tried playing back 1080p hd video or some blu rays movies, im curious how it looks ?


----------



## neliz (Apr 9, 2012)

Califmike33 said:


> Hey guys kinda interested in this monitor, has anyone tried playing back 1080p hd video or some blu rays movies, im curious how it looks ?



like a 1080p movie!


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL ^^...... But this is true. 

I do not understand the question...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 9, 2012)

if i could have afforded it, i would have grabbed one of these :O  but my budget didnt allow for it so i went with an LG IPS226 22" for $148 plus tax   IPS screens are great stuff


----------



## Califmike33 (Apr 9, 2012)

Question is how do blu ray movies on a sweet ips screen, or a 1080p hd youtube video, i have a Led montior, but its not ips, so im curious how it looks before i pull the trigger.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 9, 2012)

It looks better... just like most IPS panels do compared to LED. The colors appear more rich, etc. IPS >TN.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> It looks better... just like most IPS panels do compared to LED. The colors appear more rich, etc. IPS >TN.



TN = 6-bit color, and "faked" 16.2/16.7 million colours using dithering

S-IPS = 8-bit colour, true 16.7 million colours(the panel this thread is on is one of these)

P-IPS = 10-bit colour, true 1.07 billion colours.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a TN panel and it does quite nice but if I could afford it, I would be catleaping it up!


----------



## theJesus (Apr 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> TN = 6-bit color, and "faked" 16.2/16.7 million colours using dithering
> 
> S-IPS = 8-bit colour, true 16.7 million colours(the panel this thread is on is one of these)
> 
> P-IPS = 10-bit colour, true 1.07 billion colours.


Where can I get a 2560x1440 or 2560x1600 10-bit P-IPS panel?


----------



## neliz (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks to the Catleap, I can now notice plenty of color banding unnoticable before (due to dithering) lazy devs are lazy/crappy codecs are crappy.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Where can I get a 2560x1440 or 2560x1600 10-bit P-IPS panel?



look for monitors claiming 1.07 billion colours..they are out there, and do cost a fair bit more than other IPS-based monitors. The perfect example of this is Dell's 24-inch IPS monitors, one of which costs like $400, the other $600.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> look for monitors claiming 1.07 billion colours..they are out there, and do cost a fair bit more than other IPS-based monitors. The perfect example of this is Dell's 24-inch IPS monitors, one of which costs like $400, the other $600.


I see S-IPS panels claiming that.  Also, I see that both the Dell U2711 and the U3011 claim that, but the U2711 only claims "96% Adobe RGB coverage" while the U3011 claims "99% Adobe RGB coverage".  On Newegg, neither specify S or P.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2012)

"P" usually refers to a different type of IPS, with a horizontal matrix instead of vertical. This horizontal matrix allows of tighter weaving of the matrix, and allows for the extra colours.

"S" = Super, for higher refresh than original IPS panels(the older dell monitors that were knocked for bad refresh rates had original IPS panels, then Dell switched to S-IPS without any fanfare in the same product lines(simple revision numbers indicate the panel change), and no-one really knew, well, except those that bought the panels and found the claims of high refresh to not be true).


True P-IPS panels will have 1.07 billion colours, but are probably sometimes rated for lower coverage of Adobe specs due to backlight technology. S-IPS also has a subset of Advanced S-IPS that has better colour than "traditional" S-IPS, too, so distinguishing between these two can only be done if you know the panel maker, and the panel model, but the number of colours is a good indicator, as 16.7 million to 1.07 billion is nearly 7x the colour possibilities, and as such, most "S-IPS" panels, as I refer to them, are not capable of such colours no matter what backlight technology is used.


----------



## Califmike33 (Apr 9, 2012)

Got a total nebbieeeee question, if the native resolution of this montor is 2560x1440, and blu ray is 1920x1080, will i be able to watch blu rays in 2550x1440 ? and will they look weird, or just look killer.  

I know this has a 16:9 aspect ratio, so it should look the same as far as filling the screen ?


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 9, 2012)

They would look weird. Watch it at the native res.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> "P" usually refers to a different type of IPS, with a horizontal matrix instead of vertical. This horizontal matrix allows of tighter weaving of the matrix, and allows for the extra colours.
> 
> "S" = Super, for higher refresh than original IPS panels(the older dell monitors that were knocked for bad refresh rates had original IPS panels, then Dell switched to S-IPS without any fanfare in the same product lines(simple revision numbers indicate the panel change), and no-one really knew, well, except those that bought the panels and found the claims of high refresh to not be true).
> 
> ...


Ah, I see.  Thanks for the explanation.  Damn, I wish I could justify going all out and getting a super high-end NEC monitor.  Chances are though, I probably won't be getting anything soon.


Califmike33 said:


> Got a total nebbieeeee question, if the native resolution of this montor is 2560x1440, and blu ray is 1920x1080, will i be able to watch blu rays in 2550x1440 ? and will they look weird, or just look killer.
> 
> I know this has a 16:9 aspect ratio, so it should look the same as far as filling the screen ?


Yeah, they'll look fine, it'll "stretch" to fill the screen and there won't be any borders on the side or top.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2012)

Califmike33 said:


> Got a total nebbieeeee question, if the native resolution of this montor is 2560x1440, and blu ray is 1920x1080, will i be able to watch blu rays in 2550x1440 ? and will they look weird, or just look killer.
> 
> I know this has a 16:9 aspect ratio, so it should look the same as far as filling the screen ?



They look fine/good at fullscreen. Nothing weird looking at all.


----------



## Califmike33 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks guys appriciate it.  I think im going to grab one of these.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh, we need a ~50" TV but my fiance also needs a computer screen.. there is a country-wide francise that is shutting down and there is ~$400 50" LCDs... I don't know which to get! 

Talk me into something guys... what should I do?


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Ahhhhhhh, we need a ~50" TV but my fiance also needs a computer screen.. there is a country-wide francise that is shutting down and there is ~$400 50" LCDs... I don't know which to get!
> 
> Talk me into something guys... what should I do?



Well, this 27" monitor isn't a 50" TV, so get the TV?


----------



## theJesus (Apr 9, 2012)

TV for sure, as long as it isn't shit.


----------



## neliz (Apr 9, 2012)

Get the monitor. who needs a TV these days?


----------



## Califmike33 (Apr 9, 2012)

Get the monitor, i wouldnt buy a tv unless it was LED.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 10, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Where can I get a 2560x1440 or 2560x1600 10-bit P-IPS panel?



you don't need P-IPS


----------



## theJesus (Apr 10, 2012)

Need and want are two different things.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 10, 2012)

you will need a NEC or Eizo monitor and ATI FirePro/GL card.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh poop, didn't think about the card   Nvm lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 10, 2012)

hmm imagine that


----------



## voklskier4452 (Apr 10, 2012)

Got mine last monday.  It shipped really quickly and it powered right up when I was finally able to test it.  It came with an adapter so that I could use the Type C cable but the adapter was crap.  Used a spare PSU cable and everything is all good. Monitor looks great so far, minimal light bleed as far as I can tell.  No dead/stuck pixels that I can see.  The stand is absolute rubbish but it looks like I might have lucked out and received a monitor with speakers after buying one without speakers.  

Overall It was well worth the $350 I spent from bigclothcraft.  I plan on getting a VESA mount asap this summer but getting parts for my rig upgrade are taking precedence over that .


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah if I wasn't going to Europe in a month I probably woulda bought one of these already. Been on 1200P for many years.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 10, 2012)

Is everybody still getting the catleap? My friend got the Crossover. Looks a bit better with a better stand.


----------



## Califmike33 (Apr 10, 2012)

Im debating which one to get.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 10, 2012)

SO I finally got to test my screen for like 5 seconds. My father accidentally knocked it over and it fell, on it's back thankfully, but it was quite a drop from my desk. No damage was done, everything seems to work and as far as I could tell in the couple minutes I got to test it there were no dead pixels or dust. The stand is OK after you play with it, the fact that it turn upwards is cool, but of no real use. 1280x720 works, so it seems it does have a pixel doubler, but I can't make my ps3 work on 720p  Oh well.

I can't wait to play with it some more next time I go back to my house (2~3weeks)

I got the PCBANK PB2700 btw


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Christ. Lay off the whiskey dad!


----------



## n-ster (Apr 10, 2012)

He was actually cleaning my room for no apparently reason, so I'm not mad


----------



## rizla1 (Apr 10, 2012)

so how much do these monitors work out at after import tax and vat to uk?
i would really like to get one 19" targa monitor is pretty outdated now..
if all i was paying was £220 -230 i would have already got one but something tells me id be getting stuck with a bill for around £280 -300  :/


----------



## neliz (Apr 11, 2012)

rizla1 said:


> so how much do these monitors work out at after import tax and vat to uk?
> i would really like to get one 19" targa monitor is pretty outdated now..
> if all i was paying was £220 -230 i would have already got one but something tells me id be getting stuck with a bill for around £280 -300  :/



Big chance it won't be taxed at all because of the lower value declared on the CI.


----------



## rizla1 (Apr 13, 2012)

what do you mean ci? well that sounds great so i would be paying vat on top of that so it would be about £270 :/ still a good deal just out of my price range


----------



## Phusius (Apr 13, 2012)

I bought mine off dcsamsungmall here to the U.S.  ordered on friday was here on Monday.  $348.99 free ship no tax.  xD

tempered glass no speakers, I love it.  the colors are so beautiful with the 6500k ICC profile.


----------



## Ross211 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been keeping an eye on the Catleap threads across HardOCP, Overclock.net, and TPU... I finally decided to make the purchase.  I'm willing to take a bit of a gamble, if you want to call it that, lol.

I ordered last night at 4 AM Central Time from dcsamsungmall and just got my FedEx tracking number.  FedEx says delivery by 4-23, I hope it gets here sooner !


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 17, 2012)

My friend just got his Crossover. No dead or stuck pixels, just a slight unevenness. He came down 8 notches from max brightness and applied the profile for blue tinting, though it was nearly perfect already. Interestingly the difference between 2xMSAA and 8x was very visible on a fence in Dirt 3. Wasn't expecting that at this res. Have to say the Crossover is by far the best looking of these monitors, better (external) build quality than any of the name brand 1440p displays.


----------



## Ross211 (Apr 19, 2012)

I got my Catleap today (2 days from South Korea to Kansas via FedEx - dcsamsungmall was the seller).  FedEx missed delivery at 1:45 PM today but I was able to get them to come back and try a second deliver.  I was amazed, they were back at my door within an hour with the Catleap.  I called their customer support and was able to talk to someone right away - I had the option of driving to the nearest FedEx warehouse but they mentioned they could put in a request to try delivery again today.  I was skeptical but they showed back up fast and it made my day.  

I replaced the stock DVI cable with a different dual link DVI cable from a local PC shop today.  I have one light green pixel that shows up only on a black screen.  I've looked for dead pixels using UDPixel and can't seem to find any other than the light green one visible on a full black screen.  Does this mean this pixel is a stuck pixel and not a dead pixel ?

I'm definitely going to replace the stand, probably with an Ergotron Neoflex.

Here's some photos of the Catleap - Looking at code in Notepad++ is great in this res   I can't wait for some BF3 here later


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 19, 2012)

That would be a stuck "bright" pixel. Some small business monitors qualify for a swap with that (like my HP ZR30w) and I actually have one stuck green pixel as well. Nearly impossible to notice unless you're looking at something dark in the area. I've been so barely bothered by it, that I haven't bothered calling HP since January when I got the screen.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 19, 2012)

You can always try the messaging etc, there are a few methods that can unstuck a pixel, google it. If it is near the middle of the screen I'd try to fix it, if not I would maybe only try the less risky methods


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah stuck is preferable to dead. May be able to rectify.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 19, 2012)

BUT a stuck pixel is much more annoying then a dead one


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2012)

Well I'd say the degree to which that is true depends on where it is exactly and how you generally use your display. DanishDevil says he has "barely been bothered" by his.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 19, 2012)

I think that stuck pixel is always more annoying as it stands out more. A dead pixel can blend in with the darker colors no problem, a stuck Green pixel will only blend in in green/white

1 pixel in 2560x1440 won't bother many people really, whether stuck or dead


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Ross211 (Apr 20, 2012)

This is hands down the best purchase I've made in the last year.  The single green stuck pixel showing on blacks I have in the lower bottom right hasn't bothered me.  You almost have to look for it whenever the screen is black.  Its just 1 tiny pixel out of 3,686,400 pixels, such a minor imperfection in my opinion.  I can definitely live with it, even if I did have more than 1.

BF3 in 2560x1440 is amazing.  Its running great on my single GTX 570 with all High settings, 16x AF, FXAA High, and with 110 FOV.  It usually stays above 45 FPS, but can dip into the 30s when there is a bunch of action going on.

I bought an Ergotron Neoflex stand off Amazon last night for $34 new shipped and got the last one from a merchant called Tech for Less  

I really like the Ergotron mount erocker has but the cheapest I could find it was around $70


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn that's a high FOV isn't it all fish-eyed and shit?

Yeah most that have bought one claim it's their best purchase in awhile.


----------



## Phusius (Apr 20, 2012)

I am thinking of buying a second catleap, this is a pretty good deal  here I found http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150800398877#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I am thinking of buying a second catleap, this is a pretty good deal  here I found http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150800398877#ht_500wt_1413



I'd jump on that if I had the money.


----------



## RevengE (Apr 20, 2012)

So these monitors are worth the hype, eh?


----------



## radrok (Apr 20, 2012)

RevengE said:


> So these monitors are worth the hype, eh?



I guess so, they are really good for what they cost.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 20, 2012)

Ross211 said:


> This is hands down the best purchase I've made in the last year.  The single green stuck pixel showing on blacks I have in the lower bottom right hasn't bothered me.  You almost have to look for it whenever the screen is black.  Its just 1 tiny pixel out of 3,686,400 pixels, such a minor imperfection in my opinion.  I can definitely live with it, even if I did have more than 1.
> 
> BF3 in 2560x1440 is amazing.  Its running great on my single GTX 570 with all High settings, 16x AF, FXAA High, and with 110 FOV.  It usually stays above 45 FPS, but can dip into the 30s when there is a bunch of action going on.
> 
> ...



How did you get BF3 to go to 110? mine only goes to 90. Mod?



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Damn that's a high FOV isn't it all fish-eyed and shit?
> 
> Yeah most that have bought one claim it's their best purchase in awhile.



Not really, I have skyrim on 100 degrees and I've got a 1080p monitor.


----------



## RevengE (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm looking for a new monitor. Getting rid of my duals and going to a single 27 inch. I may buy one if they are worth it.


----------



## Ross211 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Damn that's a high FOV isn't it all fish-eyed and shit?
> 
> Yeah most that have bought one claim it's their best purchase in awhile.



Hehe, I like to see as much as possible 



Yo_Wattup said:


> How did you get BF3 to go to 110? mine only goes to 90. Mod?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, I have skyrim on 100 degrees and I've got a 1080p monitor.



Via the in game menu you are only allowed to go up to 90.  However, you can edit your main configuration file to go above 90.  Here is some info that will help, this is taken from Nvidia's Battlefield 3 Tweak Guide - 


> The main configuration file which holds your BF3 settings can be found under the \Users\[username]\Documents\Battlefield 3\settings directory. The file is called PROF_Save_profile, and you should create a backup copy of it before attempting any changes. This file is best edited using the built-in Windows Wordpad, which displays the file with more legible formatting. The vast majority of the settings in this file correspond to those you can adjust using the in-game options menus, so it is not necessary or recommended that they be altered here. However there are a couple of useful settings which can be further customized in this file, as described below:
> 
> GstRender.FieldOfView 70.000000 - You can set your Field of View in the in-game options, however there it is capped between 60 and 90 degrees. *Using this command, you can set a value outside that cap (in degrees), which will work in multiplayer.* The default value is 70 degrees.



Here is a URL to the Nvidia Battlefield 3 Tweak Guide - http://www.geforce.com/optimize/guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide/#12


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'd jump on that if I had the money.



Wonder why that dude is selling and why on eBay where he has to pay them 10%.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 20, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> How did you get BF3 to go to 110? mine only goes to 90. Mod?



This is much easier, it's a config tool made by TPU's Mindweaver.  

BF3 Config Utility


----------



## Califmike33 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wonder why that dude is selling and why on eBay where he has to pay them 10%.




He said in his ad that its to big for his desktop....hmmmmm i would try to sell it on a forum and save the ebay fees.


----------



## Necrofire (Apr 20, 2012)

Having come from a 21" 1080p TN monitor, I'd say it was definitely worth it.
However, you do run the risk of getting a non-perfect monitor, and it almost isn't worth it to ship it back.


"Too big for my desk"
Looks fine in the picture, wonder if that's why he's selling it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't think anybody is going to ship it back to Korea lol


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2012)

It takes up literally half my desk.... I don't care


----------



## Ross211 (Apr 26, 2012)

I wrangled with my Catleap today and got it apart.  I actually managed to remove the back arch and the original stand without having to unhook the 3 cables connected to the panel.  I tilted the panel up on the bottom and top to get the screws out holding the original stand and arch.






^I suggest having the monitor on the backside when taking the bezel off.  This is one thing that is not mentioned in the guide to take the stand off that is on overclock.net





^Man I need to clean the front grills on my case.


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 26, 2012)

Do want :O


----------



## will (Apr 28, 2012)

Got one of these a few weeks ago and it's amazing. No dead pixels or anything! I got the one with the decent stand (Crossover LED-P) and I love it! When I put it next to my old TN the image difference is ridiculous, the TN just looks really faded and washed out.

One thing though is that when you look at it from an angle (most noticeable from above) the blacks go really grey. Is this normal for an IPS? Anyone else experience this? All other colours are fine, it's just the blacks that suffer. Quite annoying because even when looking straight on you can see it in the corners and along the bottom (when there's black there).


----------



## Nordic (Apr 28, 2012)

subbed

I have been thinking about getting a better monitor setup over the summer. Either a eyefinity setup, or a really nice monitor that isn't too expensive. This fits the really nice monitor bill and isn't outrageous on price.

What do you think? Eyefinity or catleap?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 28, 2012)

will said:


> Got one of these a few weeks ago and it's amazing. No dead pixels or anything! I got the one with the decent stand (Crossover LED-P) and I love it! When I put it next to my old TN the image difference is ridiculous, the TN just looks really faded and washed out.
> 
> One thing though is that when you look at it from an angle (most noticeable from above) the blacks go really grey. Is this normal for an IPS? Anyone else experience this? All other colours are fine, it's just the blacks that suffer. Quite annoying because even when looking straight on you can see it in the corners and along the bottom (when there's black there).



Sounds like backlight bleed, I do have some though nothing worth worrying about and it's still miles better than my old Sammy TN panel


----------



## theonedub (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds more like IPS glow- normal for IPS screens although the degree to which it is visible does vary between brands and units. I have it ever so slightly on the bottom right corner of my Ultrasharp.


----------



## helloWorld (Apr 28, 2012)

Are you guys procuring your Crossovers / Catleaps from eBay?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 28, 2012)

helloWorld said:


> Are you guys procuring your Crossovers / Catleaps from eBay?



Oh yea, got mine for £240, in context you would be lucky finding an 27" "HD" (1920x1080p) monitor in that price range, let alone 2560x1440 IPS, basically would pay double that for something locally


----------



## helloWorld (Apr 28, 2012)

I am interested in buying one, like really soon.

Are you able to hook up the monitor to GPU with a single HDMI or DVI-D? My GPU has one mini-HDMI port and two DVI.


----------



## Phusius (Apr 28, 2012)

helloworld, yes its DVI only.  and yes I bought mine from DCsamsungmall on ebay.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 28, 2012)

helloWorld said:


> I am interested in buying one, like really soon.
> 
> Are you able to hook up the monitor to GPU with a single HDMI or DVI-D? My GPU has one mini-HDMI port and two DVI.



DVI-D works fine


----------



## HTC (Apr 29, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> DVI-D works fine



Yup: i have mine hooked up to the motherboard (see specs) and it's working just fine.

@ 1st, it wasn't working and i couldn't figure out why, but then i noticed i had the DVI-D disabled in BIOS  : enabled it and it's working great ever since.


----------



## helloWorld (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. I look forward to enjoying this display soon.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 29, 2012)

wow awesome! anyone try this for video editing??


----------



## neliz (Apr 29, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> wow awesome! anyone try this for video editing??



Why wouldn't your monitor be "good" for that?


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been thinking about building something crazy with 6 screens or 3 46" TVs....Hmmmmmm


----------



## will (Apr 29, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Sounds like backlight bleed, I do have some though nothing worth worrying about and it's still miles better than my old Sammy TN panel



Well that's what I thought at first but as I moved my head around, it affected the whole screen , not just the bottom area 



theonedub said:


> Sounds more like IPS glow- normal for IPS screens although the degree to which it is visible does vary between brands and units. I have it ever so slightly on the bottom right corner of my Ultrasharp.



Just looked up IPS glow and I think this is what I'm experiencing. Kind of annoying, don't know why I never heard of it before buying this screen! I can definitely live with it though, the screen is amazing apart from that. Maybe if I sit a bit further away it will be better.


----------



## fullhd99 (Apr 29, 2012)

I just want to share information about Spec,Variant LG IPS PANEL 27" 2560x1440 
This panel most use by korean monitor brands like ACHIEVA,CATLEAP,CROSSOVER,PCBANK 
To find out which panel are using you must disassemble the monitor 

*
LM270WQ2=CCFL
*
*Specs 1*


Spoiler












*Specs 2*


Spoiler















*
LM270WQ1=LED
*

*Specs1*


Spoiler











*Specs 2*


Spoiler











*Specs 3*


Spoiler











*Specs 4*


Spoiler











*Specs 5*


Spoiler











*Specs 6*


Spoiler











*Specs 7*


Spoiler


















link can help you why bios does not appear
see picture at the bottom in vga compatible NVIDIA and AMD...
Not Compatible=Bios,Loading Screen can not be displayed,but windows no problem to display 2560x1440
Compatible =Bios,Windows show no problems
integrated Gpu i think not support for high resolution 2560x1440
Apply For ALL Korean Monitor 27" 2560x1440 IPS Brand


Spoiler


----------



## neliz (Apr 29, 2012)

sorry... what has the "not compatible" to do with the fact if the it gives display immediately after boot?

And don't worry, even Intel integrated graphics can display 2560x1440 just fine.


----------



## will (Apr 29, 2012)

Dunno, I used mine with an HD5850 and had 0 problems, could see BIOS and everything. I have also heard other people online say the same. But I have also heard of some people who couldn't see their BIOS. I'm guessing it's something to do with the res or refresh rate that those cards use during POST/before the OS is loaded.


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2012)

With the monitor I'm using there are two things you need. A video card that has a dual link DVI output and a dual link DVI cable.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 29, 2012)

neliz said:


> Why wouldn't your monitor be "good" for that?



some IPS have low response times....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 29, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> some IPS have low response times....



You mean high? low response times are a good thing regardless


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2012)

IPS monitors, from what I've seen list their response times in black to white to black. Most TN panel manufacturers list grey to grey. In the end they are about the same.. 2ms g2g = 6(ish)ms b2w2b.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 29, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You mean high? low response times are a good thing regardless



well some of them are decent and have 8 or less and that's good. but some have like 14+ms and that's no good...


----------



## HTC (Apr 30, 2012)

will said:


> Dunno, I used mine with an HD5850 and had 0 problems, could see BIOS and everything. I have also heard other people online say the same. But I have also heard of some people who couldn't see their BIOS. I'm guessing it's something to do with the res or refresh rate that those cards use during POST/before the OS is loaded.



Mabye the problem was this (in bold):



HTC said:


> Yup: i have mine hooked up to the motherboard (see specs) and it's working just fine.
> 
> *@ 1st, it wasn't working and i couldn't figure out why, but then i noticed i had the DVI-D disabled in BIOS  : enabled it and it's working great ever since.*



I thought i was screwed for sure for a while there but it was just me being dumb


----------



## neliz (Apr 30, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> well some of them are decent and have 8 or less and that's good. but some have like 14+ms and that's no good...



Read the actual specs, see "6ms" and be satisfied.


----------



## erixx (Apr 30, 2012)

I use a Philips LCD TV (32") and the BIOS thing is as follows:
9 out of 10 times the computer goes into Windows loading screen before the screen "wakes up".
So if I need to enter BIOS, I press quickly "DEL" after keybaord lights turn on without seeing anything, and some 30 seconds later I see stuff. 
If I want to see my BIOS posting - loading lines I have to press "pause" and wait until screen wakes up and sometimes it does not.
Definitively is something low-res communication related... 
Unless doing an overclocking session it is a non issue reallly.


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Apr 30, 2012)

erixx said:


> I use a Philips LCD TV (32") and the BIOS thing is as follows:
> 9 out of 10 times the computer goes into Windows loading screen before the screen "wakes up".
> So if I need to enter BIOS, I press quickly "DEL" after keybaord lights turn on without seeing anything, and some 30 seconds later I see stuff.
> If I want to see my BIOS posting - loading lines I have to press "pause" and wait until screen wakes up and sometimes it does not.
> ...



I take it you are using HDMI? that is not so much a computer or monitor issue as it is a copy protection issue. We have to take it in the ass so the RIAA and MPAA can make sure we are using an "approved" device. 

I have a Pioneer reciever in between my computer and my 60 inch Pioneer plasma that I use for a monitor and I can see the HDMI light blinking while the HDMI handshake bullshit takes place.


----------



## erixx (Apr 30, 2012)

HDMI yes... You imply that a DVI cable would not show these troubles?


----------



## neliz (Apr 30, 2012)

erixx said:


> HDMI yes... You imply that a DVI cable would not show these troubles?



DVI does not need the security routine that HDMI does. since HDMI's video signal is the same as DVI, that would be the explanation.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 30, 2012)

I just ordered one of these....looks good


----------



## helloWorld (May 1, 2012)

Ordered a Crossover 27" 2560x1440 IPS display from "accessorieswhole" on eBay on *Saturday* and I just received it today, *three days later!* This is from Korea to Texas!!!

The display is amazing. The color is amazing. The brightness is amazing. The viewing angle is amazing. I did those online dead / stuck pixel tests, and I have not seen a single dead or stuck pixel. 

Using a DVI-D, I was able to see POST / BIOS and everything like that without having to do any weird tricks to get it to display!


----------



## Nordic (May 1, 2012)

helloWorld said:


> Ordered a Crossover 27" 2560x1440 IPS display from "accessorieswhole" on eBay on *Saturday* and I just received it today, *three days later!* This is from Korea to Texas!!!
> 
> The display is amazing. The color is amazing. The brightness is amazing. The viewing angle is amazing. I did those online dead / stuck pixel tests, and I have not seen a single dead or stuck pixel.
> 
> Using a DVI-D, I was able to see POST / BIOS and everything like that without having to do any weird tricks to get it to display!


Just curious... Why did you choose the crossover. I am looking at the catleap personally. I don't mind glass or no glass, but I am also read that many of the glass displays have dust behind them.


----------



## helloWorld (May 1, 2012)

@ james888

I purchased the Crossover because I had read that the Crossover had, in general, an overall better build quality. I also read from a lot of people that the Crossover had less input lag. To be honest, I have an idea as to what input lag is, but I really do not know what it is. The way people were talking about it, it seemed like a big deal.

I have no dust behind my glass display, from what I can tell.


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2012)

helloWorld said:


> @ james888
> 
> I purchased the Crossover because I had read that the Crossover had, in general, an overall better build quality. I also read from a lot of people that the Crossover had less input lag. To be honest, I have an idea as to what input lag is, but I really do not know what it is. The way people were talking about it, it seemed like a big deal.
> 
> I have no dust behind my glass display, from what I can tell.



Same LG panel and same PCB. Input lag is minimal on all of these monitors. What I want to know is.. can you increase the Hz on the Crossover?


----------



## Phusius (May 1, 2012)

the only thing i don't like about 1440p is games that i normally would max out with my 7970 don't max out with 1440p.  i cant believe they advertise these next gen cards can handle 4k HDTV's, they can barely handle 2560 x 1440/1600 still.  lmao


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2012)

Turn down the level of AA and a few of the low IQ gain high fps drop settings and you should be able to max the rest for most games

sadly for most gpus, CFX/SLI is a must at this resolution


----------



## Mindweaver (May 1, 2012)

I want one of these... Bad! I got a birthday coming up.. hehehe 

erocker you need to change your tag to "Super Moderator Catleap Injected!".


----------



## helloWorld (May 1, 2012)

I don't think any of the latest Catleaps or Crossovers can overclock the refresh rate. I have only heard of the initial Catleaps being able to do 100+ Hz.

I just got off of  some BF3  multiplayer with everything maxed out (Ultra, 4x MSAA ...) at 1440p, with a custom FXAA injector, and I was averaging 30 FPS everywhere. Turn the motion blur to maximum and 30 FPS is "very fluid."


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2012)

I hate motion blur


----------



## Nordic (May 1, 2012)

I cant stand motion blur either. If I did get one, I might also have to upgrade my 6950 to a 7970. I am also considering eyefinitny with 3 regular eyefinity monitors. I just can't decide whether I want one really nice screen, or a super widescreen resolution gaming.


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2012)

You could just do 6950 CFX since you have the 2GB version


----------



## Phusius (May 3, 2012)

does anyone know, can I remove the tempered glass from my catleap? i hate that glossy look.


----------



## theJesus (May 3, 2012)

Phusius said:


> does anyone know, can I remove the tempered glass from my catleap? i hate that glossy look.


Hammer.


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2012)

Hair dryer, heat it up and remove. It's glued on.


----------



## fullhd99 (May 5, 2012)

helloWorld said:


> Ordered a Crossover 27" 2560x1440 IPS display from "accessorieswhole" on eBay on *Saturday* and I just received it today, *three days later!* This is from Korea to Texas!!!
> 
> The display is amazing. The color is amazing. The brightness is amazing. The viewing angle is amazing. I did those online dead / stuck pixel tests, and I have not seen a single dead or stuck pixel.
> 
> ...




Can you post a photo packing this product from seller "accessorieswhole" 
many ebay sellers do not pay attention to shipping packing
even on the OCN forum who purchased one of these cheap monitors
arrived in poor condition even destroyed 
It does not matter as long as the seller to give a 1 year warranty
*but you have to pay $100 more for shipping back to seller*























Phusius said:


> does anyone know, can I remove the tempered glass from my catleap? i hate that glossy look.



open tempered glass does not solve the problem
because the panel itself is also glossy
unless you buy and install anti glare http://www.radtech.us/products/clearcal-displays.aspx


----------



## rizla1 (May 19, 2012)

just bit the bullet and got me one of these from bigclothcraft with tempered glass. 
How many from the UK got one of these? could you please say if anyone got stung for duty or tax, and what the invoice was for?


----------



## theonedub (May 19, 2012)

According to a post over @ OCN, Mircocenter has started selling a rebranded version of these 27" panels. $399.99 and you deal with a US retailer with easier access to warranty. 

Link to the details: http://www.overclock.net/t/1257538/...ing-the-27-2560x1440-korean-ips-monitors/0_50

Im headed to the Bay Area next week- might make a detour and buy everything I have been missing out on from MC


----------



## Maban (May 19, 2012)

theonedub said:


> According to a post over @ OCN, Mircocenter has started selling a rebranded version of these 27" panels. $399.99 and you deal with a US retailer with easier access to warranty.
> 
> Link to the details: http://www.overclock.net/t/1257538/...ing-the-27-2560x1440-korean-ips-monitors/0_50
> 
> Im headed to the Bay Area next week- might make a detour and buy everything I have been missing out on from MC



A 10-bit panel too if the specs are to be believed.


----------



## Nordic (May 19, 2012)

I havn't tried, but I think I could get one for about $300. This might be the better option though being through a US retailer


----------



## Kantastic (May 21, 2012)

james888 said:


> I havn't tried, but I think I could get one for about $300. This might be the better option though being through a US retailer



Care to share? I've been itching to pick one up from one of the Korean eBayers, but I'm a little hesitant to risk having to shell out $100 return shipping should anything go wrong.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2012)

Yes, I'd like to know as well. My monitor has developed an entire vertical row of pixels stuck on magenta. I'd like a new monitor but I can't go back to anything smaller. If I can get one in the States that'd be great.


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2012)

damn 400$, warranty in the US, scaler and multiple imputs?

That would be a great deal... I paid 325$ for m PCBank and hate not having that scaler or doubler, so no PS3 on my IPS


----------



## Nordic (May 21, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Care to share? I've been itching to pick one up from one of the Korean eBayers, but I'm a little hesitant to risk having to shell out $100 return shipping should anything go wrong.





erocker said:


> Yes, I'd like to know as well. My monitor has developed an entire vertical row of pixels stuck on magenta. I'd like a new monitor but I can't go back to anything smaller. If I can get one in the States that'd be great.


Thats too bad. Yours going bad makes me more cautious.



n-ster said:


> damn 400$, warranty in the US, scaler and multiple imputs?
> 
> That would be a great deal... I paid 325$ for m PCBank and hate not having that scaler or doubler, so no PS3 on my IPS





theonedub said:


> According to a post over @ OCN, Mircocenter has started selling a rebranded version of these 27" panels. $399.99 and you deal with a US retailer with easier access to warranty.
> 
> Link to the details: http://www.overclock.net/t/1257538/...ing-the-27-2560x1440-korean-ips-monitors/0_50
> 
> Im headed to the Bay Area next week- might make a detour and buy everything I have been missing out on from MC



Maybe it is my mistake but I thought microcenter was in the US and that this overclock page was about a microcenter version of that 27 inch ips display.


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2012)

I have the Korean PCBank not the MC version, I'm saying MC's deals is good because it has features mine doesn't for only a small price increase. The Korean monitors with the features mentionned end up being 400$ anyways


----------



## francis511 (May 21, 2012)

Air Whore ???


----------



## Random Murderer (May 21, 2012)

francis511 said:


> Air Whore ???
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47183&stc=1&d=1337609695



That's Chinglish/Engrish for ya


----------



## Nordic (May 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yes, I'd like to know as well. My monitor has developed an entire vertical row of pixels stuck on magenta. I'd like a new monitor but I can't go back to anything smaller. If I can get one in the States that'd be great.



If you buy another, are you not afraid it will turn out to have issues like this one does?


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2012)

james888 said:


> If you buy another, are you not afraid it will turn out to have issues like this one does?



Yep, but this time I'd like a warranty. I simply can't go back to an (build quality aside) inferior monitor. Plus, no other monitor has sweet, sweet Air Hores.


----------



## Nordic (May 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yep, but this time I'd like a warranty. I simply can't go back to an (build quality aside) inferior monitor. Plus, no other monitor has sweet, sweet Air Hores.



You will have to let us know what you get


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2012)

There's a heck of a deal for $299 shipped on ebay. "PERFCT PIXEL" ------ PC Bank 3 View PB2700 27" LED computer Monitor in-Speaker"

No dead pixels. The stand looks horrible, but I'd use my own stand. Prices seems to be getting better and better and I can live with my faint red line in my monitor for now. I have other things I need to purchase at the moment.


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2012)

I bought the PCBank for 325 

It's a great monitor but the stand is so wobbly xD I can live with it though


----------



## GSG-9 (May 22, 2012)

I bought a catleap (Yamakasi) with Tempered Glass a few weeks ago. I love it so far, mine does NOT overclock. I have a 2nd 6970 on the way so that my framerates go back up. I also have a monitor stand on the way. The provided stand is bad, as in I fear for breaking my monitor if I am not cradling the display when I push the on button.

Keep in mind I am coming from a SP2309W  with 2048x1152, with bad color accuracy so it did not take much to top it.



fullhd99 said:


> Can you post a photo packing this product from seller "accessorieswhole"
> many ebay sellers do not pay attention to shipping packing
> even on the OCN forum who purchased one of these cheap monitors
> arrived in poor condition even destroyed
> ...


Thats rough man, I bought my pane from Greensum on ebay, the packaging was a little beat up but my display was in great shape (I also got a warranty).


----------



## mastrdrver (May 23, 2012)

theonedub said:


> According to a post over @ OCN, Mircocenter has started selling a rebranded version of these 27" panels. $399.99 and you deal with a US retailer with easier access to warranty.
> 
> Link to the details: http://www.overclock.net/t/1257538/...ing-the-27-2560x1440-korean-ips-monitors/0_50
> 
> Im headed to the Bay Area next week- might make a detour and buy everything I have been missing out on from MC



[H] reader comments with pictures.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> [H] reader comments with pictures.



They seem to do a lot of talking about input lag due to the scaler. Don't like input lag, use DVI-D, not the HDMI port.


----------



## GSG-9 (May 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> They seem to do a lot of talking about input lag due to the scaler. Don't like input lag, use DVI-D, not the HDMI port.



Does that work? I thought it either had the scalier and the monitor uses it on all ports or you bought a monitor without.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2012)

GSG-9 said:


> Does that work? I thought it either had the scalier and the monitor uses it on all ports or you bought a monitor without.



I know on the Yamakasi Q270's it works that way.


----------



## GSG-9 (May 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> I know on the Yamakasi Q270's it works that way.



Good to know, if I pick up a second I might get one with a scaler then. IF i ever game across two monitors I can't see it being in a shooter, so the input lag should not matter.


----------



## bpgt64 (May 23, 2012)

I Bought the Catleap 3 weeks back, and it's been amazing ever since. Zero issues.  Even got the Square Trade warranty just in case.


----------



## GSG-9 (May 23, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> I Bought the Catleap 3 weeks back, and it's been amazing ever since. Zero issues.  Even got the Square Trade warranty just in case.



I got the same warranty, overclocking failed very hard even at 70hz, took some fiddling to get it up again but the attempted oc caused no damage.


----------



## Nordic (May 24, 2012)

This is my current monitor.
http://store.vizio.com/vm230xvt.html
Actually a tv. It has a great picture. But I have never seen anything better to compare it with.

So how much of an upgrade would one of these be? The specs say much better. I am slightly worried about the refresh rate. I have never had anything faster or slower than 5ms.

Comparing specs
27in vs 23 in
25560 x 1440 vs 1920 x 1080
80,000:1 DCR vs 20,000 Dynamic Contrast Ratio
1.07 Billion Colors Vs 16.7 Million Colors
6-6.5ms Vs 5ms Response time
178/178 vs 160/150 degrees (horizontal/vertical)
350 vs 300 brightness
60 vs 60 refresh rate
108.79 ppi vs 98.78 ppi
.2331 vs .2652 dot pitch


----------



## radrok (May 24, 2012)

Well, you'd gain in monitor size of course and resolution altogether is something that will leave you breathless, I assure.
When I jumped from 1920x1200 to 2560x1600 I literally got stunned by the resolution alone and the IPS panel is wow, I was on a SPVA so the colours were good but let me tell you, if you switch from a TN to IPS you'll love it.


----------



## Nordic (May 24, 2012)

radrok said:


> Well, you'd gain in monitor size of course and resolution altogether is something that will leave you breathless, I assure.
> When I jumped from 1920x1200 to 2560x1600 I literally got stunned by the resolution alone and the IPS panel is wow, I was on a SPVA so the colours were good but let me tell you, if you switch from a TN to IPS you'll love it.



Well ya 27>23. That bit on being stunned on resolution is kinda why I want one in the first place.
Also 1.07 Billion > 16.7 million. Is that even noticeable?


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2012)

james888 said:


> Well ya 27>23. That bit on being stunned on resolution is kinda why I want one in the first place.
> Also 1.07 Billion > 16.7 million. Is that even noticeable?



Yes. Believe me, once you have the two side by side you'll realize what you're missing. I had a very nice Samsung 24" 1920x1200 monitor and this Catleap makes it look bad.


----------



## GSG-9 (May 24, 2012)

james888 said:


> 27in vs 23 in
> 25560 x 1440 vs 1920 x 1080
> 80,000:1 DCR vs 20,000 Dynamic Contrast Ratio
> 1.07 Billion Colors Vs 16.7 Million Colors
> ...



I'm not sure you can go wrong. I will say with a single 6950 flashed to 6970 my gaming felt a little sluggish, I am hoping the second 6970 will fix that.


----------



## Nordic (May 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yes. Believe me, once you have the two side by side you'll realize what you're missing. I had a very nice Samsung 24" 1920x1200 monitor and this Catleap makes it look bad.


I think have moved from maybe I will, to will. Two of these is over budget and could not fit on my desk as is. If I got two I would want a third and then next thing I know I have spent $1000. Either 1 or 3 for me.



GSG-9 said:


> I'm not sure you can go wrong. I will say with a single 6950 flashed to 6970 my gaming felt a little sluggish, I am hoping the second 6970 will fix that.



Not to mention I want to upgrade my gpu also. I am looking at 7970 or 670. The bitcoin miner in me wants 7970 and the gamer wants the 670. My ears want the asus 670 top.

I plan to get all this over the summer some time.


----------



## theJesus (May 24, 2012)

Wait, people still do bitcoins?


----------



## n-ster (May 24, 2012)

yea I guess, but I lost interest in it after paying off my computer with it lmao

profits are as big as before 

a second 6970 helps a lot at this resolution... as long as you have the 2GB versions on both cards


----------



## GSG-9 (May 24, 2012)

n-ster said:


> a second 6970 helps a lot at this resolution... as long as you have the 2GB versions on both cards



Good to hear, its a 6970 Flex Edition (2Gb) on the way and I have a 6950 2Gb flashed to 6970 with Icy Vision cooler.


----------



## n-ster (May 24, 2012)

yep, great stuff

I kinda regret not going for GTX 670 instead of 2x 6970s though... price diff is only 50$ more for the 670


----------



## GSG-9 (May 24, 2012)

n-ster said:


> yep, great stuff
> 
> I kinda regret not going for GTX 670 instead of 2x 6970s though... price diff is only 50$ more for the 670



I am having the EXACT same thoughts after seeing the Asus 670 review. But I have had one of my 6970's for a while now, the $200 investment was the smart investment.


----------



## n-ster (May 24, 2012)

yea I bought 2x 6950 unlocked for 350$ :/

I might try to resell my cards with no loss, we'll see


----------



## Nordic (May 24, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Wait, people still do bitcoins?



Oh wow yes. A lot of people are starting to move to fgpa's though. Price of a bitcoin is $5 right now. The bitcoin community grows every day.


----------



## Conti027 (May 24, 2012)

WTF is bitcoin? I can make money with my computer?


----------



## theonedub (May 24, 2012)

Microcenter in the Bay Area was all sold out of their version- guess word got out. 

Lets not turn this thread into a BTC discussion, please.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 25, 2012)

Conti027 said:


> WTF is bitcoin? I can make money with my computer?



"No Thanks" (there isn't a button). 

Microcenters have/had some version of these? More info please?


----------



## theonedub (May 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> "No Thanks" (there isn't a button).
> 
> Microcenters have/had some version of these? More info please?



Link: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2633711&postcount=464

Thought it would be odd to quote myself


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 25, 2012)

Not in Chicago yet apparently.


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> There's a heck of a deal for $299 shipped on ebay. "PERFCT PIXEL" ------ PC Bank 3 View PB2700 27" LED computer Monitor in-Speaker"
> 
> No dead pixels. The stand looks horrible, but I'd use my own stand. Prices seems to be getting better and better and I can live with my faint red line in my monitor for now. I have other things I need to purchase at the moment.



Has anyone purchased this one?  I'm wanting to join this band wagon of 27" goodness, and this price is appealing. I'm just wondering what's the better of the available choices...


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2012)

PCBank is nice but the bezel is slightly larger than the others and the stand is wobbly, idk if the catleap has a shaky stand like the pcBANK


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Has anyone purchased this one?  I'm wanting to join this band wagon of 27" goodness, and this price is appealing. I'm just wondering what's the better of the available choices...



It's a basic model, but it should have all good pixels on it by the description. Only has DVI-D and the stand is horrible, just like the Catleap. I'm getting this one to replace what I have that turned out to be a bit defective.



n-ster said:


> PCBank is nice but the bezel is slightly larger than the others and the stand is wobbly, idk if the catleap has a shaky stand like the catleap



Yeah, it is. I have a nice arm for mine though.


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2012)

ALSO NO SCALER OR PIXEL DOUBLER, i KNOW A FEW CATLEAPS HAD PIXEL DOUBLER, BUT i THINK IT WAS ONLY THE ocABLE ONES

oops caps to lazy to change


----------



## Huddo93 (May 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

Since I'm looking to buy the Asus GTX670 in the next couple weeks (hopefully get my hands on some stock), I also want to look into the Catleap Q270 monitors over my boring 1080p monitor.

I was looking at green-sum on Ebay, and I realized there was a tempered glass version and a normal LED version. Is it worth worrying about getting the tempered glass? or does it look better with a glass screen over it? 

Since I have never owned a monitor with a tempered glass cover I'm not sure if its worth worrying about. 

Thanks for any input guys


----------



## GSG-9 (May 25, 2012)

Huddo93 said:


> Since I have never owned a monitor with a tempered glass cover I'm not sure if its worth worrying about.



I bought mine from GreenSum, with Tempered Glass.
I can't say if its worth it, I am glad I got it just so I know I can clean my lcd with windex instead of something fancy.


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2012)

GSG-9 said:


> I bought mine from GreenSum, with Tempered Glass.
> I can't say if its worth it, I am glad I got it just so I know I can clean my lcd with windex instead of something fancy.



My damp towel/dry towel method is extremely fancy.


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2012)

I just use the soft tissue thing I use for my glasses, no liquids


----------



## Nordic (May 25, 2012)

Conti027 said:


> WTF is bitcoin? I can make money with my computer?


I decided to PM instead and stay on topic.

To try to get back on topic here. So the pcbank seems like the go to korean ips. Yes or no? The catleap seems to have some problems.


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2012)

james888 said:


> The catleap seems to have some problems.



No, not really. They all use the same panels and boards anyways. The slightly more expensive versions use the same panels with different boards for HDMI, etc. and that's it. I'm pretty sure I nicked a transistor when putting my monitor back together. That's when I got the light red line in the middle.


----------



## Nordic (May 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> No, not really. They all use the same panels and boards anyways. The slightly more expensive versions use the same panels with different boards for HDMI, etc. and that's it. I'm pretty sure I nicked a transistor when putting my monitor back together. That's when I got the light red line in the middle.



Ok then. So why are you choosing the pcbank this time?
I would prefer hdmi if I could because I have hdmi cables and no dvi-d. Display port would be luxury.


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2012)

I trust DVI-D more lol

I feel I always have more problems with HDMI


----------



## Huddo93 (May 25, 2012)

GSG-9 said:


> I bought mine from GreenSum, with Tempered Glass.
> I can't say if its worth it, I am glad I got it just so I know I can clean my lcd with windex instead of something fancy.



I could image it might have some glare, do you get alot of glare from surrounding lights? My room is lit by a couple of fluro tubes


----------



## GSG-9 (May 25, 2012)

Huddo93 said:


> I could image it might have some glare, do you get alot of glare from surrounding lights? My room is lit by a couple of fluro tubes



I live in a 1940's era duplex, I don't have any lights in my computer room, the one window is directly behind my monitor. I don't notice the glass at all (when its clean).

I might not be the best person to ask.


----------



## neliz (May 25, 2012)

GSG-9 said:


> I live in a 1940's era duplex, I don't have any lights in my computer room, the one window is directly behind my monitor. I don't notice the glass at all (when its clean).



Hardly a man-cave with when there's a big window in it! amiright?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 25, 2012)

Screw that. "Cave" does not need to be near-literal. I like a bit of fresh air and some sunlight indoors when possible, you pasty nerds!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Screw that. "Cave" does not need to be near-literal. I like a bit of fresh air and some sunlight indoors when possible, you pasty nerds!



what is this "sunlight" you speak of?


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> what is this "sunlight" you speak of?



It burns your skin... Fresh air is much like a poison cloud


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 26, 2012)

Best monitor I've seen for the money. Tempting, but I wanted a one display solution for gaming, movies, net and TV. The latter kinda kills choosing any monitor that doesn't have a TV tuner option. I've also yet to see any acceptable watch-on-the-net TV options.

I looked into PC HD TV tuners, including both card type and external ones. The OnAir GT seemed good and was one of the few that was software supported well, but sadly since their only rep left, their support has gone downhill.

I settled on a Panasonic TC-L32U3 when they dropped to $330 just after the holidays. It's not bad but any LCD after being used to CRT displays for several years is a bit annoying, as you can feel the ghosting and motion blur, even if you're not looking directly at it.

By that I mean I can faintly see it around edges of moving objects if I really look for it, which I'm sure many coming from CRT can, but even if you aren't looking for it, things don't feel as sharp and clear as a CRT. Text certainly does look better on the LCD than it did on my CRT HDTV though, which I had sitting behind and above a Dell 22" Triniton monitor.

One of the main reasons I wanted one display is I have a small living room and I use my 5.1 speaker set for games, movies, and TV. I considered mounting a 24" display on a swing-arm stand, and putting a 32"-42" TV on a table behind the desk, but that would involve much more expense, clutter, and complexity.

While I'm sure ghosting and motion blur are probably less noticeable on the Yamakasi than mine, esp at that res, I can't help but feel I'd rather not invest more than I did in ANY LCD tech, because it has flaws that will never be fixed.

I'm really hoping my $330 purchase will only have to serve me short term, 3-4 years maybe, and that by then there will be affordable sets with better tech, like color filtered OLED, or better yet PLED, which doesn't need to be B&W with color filtering to avoid short life span.


----------



## Ross211 (May 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> Ok then. So why are you choosing the pcbank this time?
> I would prefer hdmi if I could because I have hdmi cables and no dvi-d. Display port would be luxury.



Supposedly there is more input lag when hooking up via HDMI because of the scaler.  

Sorry if you already knew this but maybe it needs mentioned again in the thread


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> Ok then. So why are you choosing the pcbank this time?
> I would prefer hdmi if I could because I have hdmi cables and no dvi-d. Display port would be luxury.



It's cheaper.


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> It's cheaper.



Have you ordered/ are you ordering the pcbank one from the "red-cap" seller?  I think that's the one that I'm going to order hopefully tomorrow. I'll post back if I do get it ordered


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 26, 2012)

Sorry missed it earlier...why is erocker getting a different one now?


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sorry missed it earlier...why is erocker getting a different one now?



Dont want to answer for him but he said:



erocker said:


> Yes, I'd like to know as well. My monitor has developed an entire vertical row of pixels stuck on magenta. I'd like a new monitor but I can't go back to anything smaller. If I can get one in the States that'd be great.


----------



## Kantastic (May 26, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been eyeing these monitors for a while now and am ready to make the purchase on a minute's notice. Before I do though, I wanted to see if anyone local (NYC) would be interested in buying one with me for a slight bulk discount. Someone over at HardForum managed to buy 2 monitors for $540 ($270/ea) from red-cap; I may or may not be able to get it down to $260 each, but $270 is still better than $290. Obviously the more buyers the cheaper the final cost will be, but I personally don't want to deal with more than 3 buyers at the same time as the amount of money being handled will be rather substantial. If anybody is interested, shoot me a PM.

This is the exact monitor I'm looking to purchase. Note that this version does not have tempered glass.

PS - I've already gotten an approval from erocker to make this post/proposal. Thanks e!


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2012)

I'd go in with you but I'm pretty dead set on getting a "perfect pixel" version.


----------



## Kantastic (May 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'd go in with you but I'm pretty dead set on getting a "perfect pixel" version.



If I can really get a non-perfect monitor for $250-$260, it would make the price difference too steep compared to a pixel perfect unit (for me). I checked out most (if not all) the pixel perfect monitors on eBay, and it seems none of them have the option to make an offer, or if it does, the base price is too high. The PCBank you mentioned is $300, which is a damn good deal in itself.

If I can get enough people to pool in for a pixel perfect batch, I wouldn't mind contacting some sellers to ask their best price. I'd imagine it would take significantly more buyers (4-6) to get the price of the PCBank down to $280/unit. Last I checked, erocker you're not a Yankee.


----------



## Phusius (May 26, 2012)

I bought the Achevia Shimian from BIGCLOTHCRAFT off Ebay this afternoon, the 270 lite version, if it has 1-2 dead pixels I am ok with that.  Cost me 291.00 free ship and the dude has good reviews, so hopefully it works out


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2012)

I went ahead and purchased the "perfect pixel" off ebay a moment ago.  Hopefully it'll work out well and without issue


----------



## GSG-9 (May 27, 2012)

Send me a pm if you go in for a pp batch of q270's, I would buy a 2nd.


----------



## Kantastic (May 27, 2012)

GSG-9 said:


> Send me a pm if you go in for a pp batch of q270's, I would buy a 2nd.



It makes no sense to stray from local-group purchases only. The follow-up shipping that you would have to pay would negate the $30-$50 savings.


----------



## Millennium (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to bring this up again. Can anyone tell me the best deal on one of these? I can fix the stand later don't mind, also dont need speakers and probably prefer non glossy if the price is right.

I have a 5870 but will live without BIOS screens for this price. Also recommendations on a good value replacement stand would be cool

thanks!


----------



## Kantastic (May 31, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Sorry to bring this up again. Can anyone tell me the best deal on one of these? I can fix the stand later don't mind, also dont need speakers and probably prefer non glossy if the price is right.
> 
> I have a 5870 but will live without BIOS screens for this price. Also recommendations on a good value replacement stand would be cool
> 
> thanks!



If you're adamant on a matte screen, try these guys and make an offer. They'll most likely take $290, anything lower and you'd probably be wasting your time.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA..._Monitors&hash=item231b6f5aaa#ht_14673wt_1163
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA..._Monitors&hash=item4d006288ee#ht_11097wt_1396


----------



## Millennium (May 31, 2012)

Do you think a matt screen is important? I don't have a light source behind my screen so it doesn't matter too much and if gloss is otherwise better then I should get gloss


----------



## radrok (May 31, 2012)

Matte, without any doubt. Glossy makes my eyes rage, you'll always have some kind of light source anyway.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 1, 2012)

Alright, last call for ONE person in NYC who wants to get an Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite for $270. I received an offer of $540 for 2 monitors, so if nobody wants to pair up, I'm buying both and tossing one on Craigslist for a slight profit. 

I will leave this offer up until an hour or so before the offer expires, which is in about 40 hours.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2012)

I received my Perfect Pixel from Red-cap Friday afternoon, and I've been met with disappointment thus far.  Issues:

1) Stand is horrible, but I knew that going in
  -Seller reassured me that it won't collapse, which it did already (I caught it though because I was right in front of it)

2) There are pieces of plastic (I think plastic) floating around inside the monitor 
  -Seller says that it's very common, I don't know how

3) The panel is lose and almost detached from the bezel on all but 1 side (perhaps the pieces I hear floating around were what connected it...?  Feels very cheap
  -Seller hasn't responded yet about that

4) No adapter for US outlets packaged with it, though listing said it came with adapter.  Came with 2 pin plug used elsewhere in the world
  -Seller said to get an adapter from either ebay or a local store
  -I needed it, so I did go to Radioshack and get one.  I knew it would work then....

and this brings me to the major problem

5) The monitor won't turn on!  The power brick won't even light up when it's plugged in, and then most definitely the monitor won't turn on. 

This is what i'm facing right now.  I haven't heard back yet about no power; I'm thinking it's Sunday in Korea now.  I hope something will come of this.  I messaged him asking to send me a new power brick/converter since the one I have it not working properly.  I hope it comes.

As of now, i have no working monitor, so it sucks.  Or am I missing something to make this bad boy work properly?

edit: atleast the shipping wasn't bad...


----------



## Phusius (Jun 3, 2012)

-manofthem

Sorry to hear about your experience, this is why I buy from companies like Amazon or Newegg, 30 day refund policy if I don't like it heh.  But yeah, 1440p tempts a lot of people to risk it.  Key word, risk it, some win some lose.


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I received my Perfect Pixel from Red-cap Friday afternoon, and I've been met with disappointment thus far.  Issues:
> 
> 1) Stand is horrible, but I knew that going in
> -Seller reassured me that it won't collapse, which it did already (I caught it though because I was right in front of it)
> ...



What kind of voltage is the power brick listed as?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> What kind of voltage is the power brick listed as?



It's 220V, aka the better voltage.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> What kind of voltage is the power brick listed as?





entropy13 said:


> It's 220V, aka the better voltage.



Input: 100-240VAC 50/60hz 200VA
Output: 24VDC 5A

I'm assuming that's 220 like entropy said


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I received my Perfect Pixel from Red-cap Friday afternoon, and I've been met with disappointment thus far.  Issues:
> 
> 1) Stand is horrible, but I knew that going in
> -Seller reassured me that it won't collapse, which it did already (I caught it though because I was right in front of it)
> ...



Sounds like the thing got thrown around one too many times during shipping. I don't recall hearing anyone else with the same problems. I hear these sellers don't pay return shipping if the monitor is defective, but please keep us posted. red-cap is the seller who offered me $540 for 2 monitors, but I may pay more to buy from another seller if he ends up screwing you over.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Input: 100-240VAC 50/60hz 200VA
> Output: 24VDC 5A
> 
> I'm assuming that's 220 like entropy said



That's the specs of the power brick that comes with the "not cheap" version of the monitor. It's weird that that it still says 100-240V when it needs an adapter when it goes to 110V countries LOL


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Input: 100-240VAC 50/60hz 200VA
> Output: 24VDC 5A
> 
> I'm assuming that's 220 like entropy said



That power brick should be fine. You have a 7-14 day return policy. The monitor came damaged, get a new one from the seller.


----------



## neliz (Jun 3, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> It's weird that that it still says 100-240V when it needs an adapter when it goes to 110V countries LOL



One size fits all, the only thing you have to do to "localize" it is to supply a proper cable.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2012)

The power brick has a little light on the top of it, presumably that lights up when it has power, like many power adapters.  That light never comes on, and neither does the monitor.  i'm thinking that the power brick is not working, not sure how.  What else would prevent that from lighting up or turning on?  

I'll have a better idea of what's what when I get a response from the seller.  i'm not counting on today to hear back, but I hope so by Monday.   I'll post back with any news from the seller.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 4, 2012)

Best of luck to you manofthem.  I've heard a few bad issues some people have had right at the start when receiving their poor man 1440p monitors... I'm really grateful for not having bad luck with my Catleap.  I've had it for about 2 months now and it has been rock stable (knocking wood on desk right now, seriously)

You would think that the display will work considering it is a "Perfect Pixel" one.  I'm thinking your AC Adapter (power brick) is bad also.  It may be that your monitor was tested using a different AC Adapter when they tested for dead pixels.  It could just be the AC Adapter.  I would hope it is considering shipping costs will be lighter for ya. 

I've heard there are some knock off 1440p monitors being sold at Micro Center for around $400.  I'm getting ready to move up to the Kansas City area within this month - I'll be able to scope out the Micro Center in Overland Park and see if they have any.  I'm probably going to purchase another knock off 1440p display at Micro Center.  It would be awesome to buy an in store warranty and deal with any issues locally, rather than shipping half way across the world.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 4, 2012)

Ross211 said:


> I've heard there are some knock off 1440p monitors being sold at Micro Center for around $400.  I'm getting ready to move up to the Kansas City area within this month - I'll be able to scope out the Micro Center in Overland Park and see if they have any.  I'm probably going to purchase another knock off 1440p display at Micro Center.  It would be awesome to buy an in store warranty and deal with any issues locally, rather than shipping half way across the world.



Those aren't knockoffs, just one of the many using LG S-IPS A- panels but sold a little more according to US market prices. The benefits of buying from MC are pretty obvious, but even more so because those monitors have HDMI and VGA.


----------



## Luke (Jun 4, 2012)

My Yamakasi 27" screen just arrived today

Haven't had a chance to do anything with it yet

Sorry about cellphone pic


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 4, 2012)

That box looks shot, unless you've opened it already.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 4, 2012)

Luke said:


> My Yamakasi 27" screen just arrived today
> 
> Haven't had a chance to do anything with it yet
> 
> ...



My box looked rough too.  I hope it works out well for you!!!


----------



## Luke (Jun 4, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> That box looks shot, unless you've opened it already.



Yeah i have opened it to make sure it was not damaged
All looks good just have not had a chance to plug it in

Edit: Just got home and unpacked the screen and all looks good i haven't seen any dead pixels yet


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 4, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Those aren't knockoffs, just one of the many using LG S-IPS A- panels but sold a little more according to US market prices. The benefits of buying from MC are pretty obvious, but even more so because those monitors have HDMI and VGA.



I consider the Catleap I have to be a knock off of the Dell U2711 and the Apple 27'' Cinema Display.  I would also define all the other 1440p displays that use a very similar panel as the $1000+ 1440p displays knock offs.  

Maybe I should use a different term to describe these poor man 1440p monitors?    Not trying to argue, just letting you know what I think about the inferior build quality and other cons on these displays.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 4, 2012)

Ross211 said:


> I consider the Catleap I have to be a knock off of the Dell U2711 and the Apple 27'' Cinema Display.  I would also define all the other 1440p displays that use a very similar panel as the $1000+ 1440p displays knock offs.
> 
> Maybe I should use a different term to describe these poor man 1440p monitors?    Not trying to argue, just letting you know what I think about the inferior build quality and other cons on these displays.



A knockoff is a copy and these aren't copies, but I do know what you're trying to say.


----------



## Huddo93 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ross211 said:


> I consider the Catleap I have to be a knock off of the Dell U2711 and the Apple 27'' Cinema Display.  I would also define all the other 1440p displays that use a very similar panel as the $1000+ 1440p displays knock offs.
> 
> Maybe I should use a different term to describe these poor man 1440p monitors?    Not trying to argue, just letting you know what I think about the inferior build quality and other cons on these displays.



Well you basically said it yourself, they aren't knock offs (that would mean they are trying to copy Dell), they are inferior 1440p monitors with lower build quality. That would be how I would describe them  and to be honest, for some people (if not most people) the cheaper build quality and panel allows it to be within there price range. Unfortunately $1k is about 5 weeks of pay for my casual job at the moment due to full time study. So $350 is alot more enticing even if the quality is a lot lower with a chance of defects. 

Just my opinion


----------



## Millennium (Jun 7, 2012)

Do any of these still have a scaler? I wouldn't want to buy one even at this price without, because I couldn't game in 1440 res. Maybe my ATI card could do it I guess.

Also I am kind of thinking of a gloss one because I really don't have light behind me on the PC. What would you guys suggest as the best deal for a gloss one? No speakers, don't care about the stand would be replacing/fixing, would prefer higher Hz and possibly tested / no dead pixels depending on price delta

cheers all!


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 7, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Do any of these still have a scaler? I wouldn't want to buy one even at this price without, because I couldn't game in 1440 res. Maybe my ATI card could do it I guess.
> 
> Also I am kind of thinking of a gloss one because I really don't have light behind me on the PC. What would you guys suggest as the best deal for a gloss one? No speakers, don't care about the stand would be replacing/fixing, would prefer higher Hz and possibly tested / no dead pixels depending on price delta
> 
> cheers all!



Your GPU will handle the scaling.  You can run these at a lower res than 2560x1440 but its not good to run any LCD out of its native resolution.  If you get one run everything at 2560x1440 if possible.

About the knock off ordeal - I guess these would be considered knock offs if they were cosmetically / physically the same as the Dell or Apple Cinema Display... which they aren't 

How about I stick with the definition of poor man's 1440p monitor?


----------



## Millennium (Jun 8, 2012)

Apparently the gloss screen is like a sheet mirror so I have made an offer on a Matt one. I have offered a rather generous $305 shipped - this is because I had been refused equiv to $314 shipped from another seller.

Thinking about this I should have tried $290 shipped first! nevermind.


----------



## Millennium (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm having no luck with my offers. This guy said he can't do near $290 and I should buy from someone else!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ACHIEVA-...t_14673wt_1163

Does anyone suggest someone who will certainly take an offer of around $290? I don't care who as long as their feedback is high... thanks!


----------



## Maxforcess (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shi...5233?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3372543c81

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Monitors-Projectors-Accs-/162497/i.html?_nkw=achieva&_sop=15


----------



## kylew (Jun 19, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Apparently the gloss screen is like a sheet mirror so I have made an offer on a Matt one. I have offered a rather generous $305 shipped - this is because I had been refused equiv to $314 shipped from another seller.
> 
> Thinking about this I should have tried $290 shipped first! nevermind.



I bought 4x of the tempered glass shimians from fastterakorea, I negotiated an offer of $290 per screen shipped to the UK, they *might* accept $290 for one, but I think it's doubtful any will really.


----------



## Huddo93 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all, 

I've noticed there is the two brands, ACHIEVA Shimian and then the Yamakasi Catleap which seems to be priced very similar.

Apart from the different asthetic, is either of the two monitors better than the other? ie less problems, fewer dead pixels, scratches and dust?

Would really like to give one of them a go, just not sure which one is better.

Cheers.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 20, 2012)

I just noticed that my employer has a discounts program with Ergotron so I can get the 33-310-060 stand for only $25 (plus shipping I assume).  It says <24" but whatever, I'm sure one of these monitors will fit just fine.

Has anybody bought the ones from MicroCenter yet?  Are they the best option for features and warranty?


----------



## erocker (Jun 21, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Are they the best option for features and warranty



Features, they are about the same. Some are better than others. Warranty definitely as if it breaks you can just return it to the store. The monitors on ebay pretty much don't have a warranty.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 21, 2012)

I really want to get one of these. I just don't know if it is worth it. I would have to change my entire desk set up. Move everything just to fit a 27 inch screen.


----------



## SnoopKatt (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh man, my dad has always wanted something like this, but the price has been a turnoff. He'll be thrilled to see this


----------



## Luke (Jun 25, 2012)

I just order 2 more of these screens to replace my 24" eyefinity setup
So far very happy with the first one i got


----------



## Millennium (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally got my catleap  I got it from a guy in the UK who now wants the 120hz version. It comes with an aftermarket stand, and was £220 so I am very happy with this deal - if I would have got stung by customs as this guy did I have just saved around £90.

having just seen the colour reproduction of an IPS at work I am very much looking forward to it - the colours really are much better  Roll on Saturday - and thanks to TPU for letting me know about this bargain!


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2012)

There's a 120Hz version?!



SnoopKatt said:


> Oh man, my dad has always wanted something like this, but the price has been a turnoff. He'll be thrilled to see this



How is the price a turnoff? These are as cheap as 27" TN panel monitors. The turnoff for me would be the warranty or lack of it.


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 3, 2012)

theJesus said:


> I just noticed that my employer has a discounts program with Ergotron so I can get the 33-310-060 stand for only $25 (plus shipping I assume).  It says <24" but whatever, I'm sure one of these monitors will fit just fine.
> 
> Has anybody bought the ones from MicroCenter yet?  Are they the best option for features and warranty?



I might be going out to the Cambridge, MA Microcenter tomorrow and I'll see if they have one out on display, as well as the smaller 1080p LG IPS display. 27's too big for me, with triple screen gaming in mind.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 3, 2012)

erocker!

The original ones got to around 100hz or a bit more

then they changed the board out and now they are like 62hz

someone is making a board mod for 120hz or a bit less but they will cost more and not available yet. The old ones are still the best way to get this. There may be an upgrade available in future (yeaaah)


----------



## Nordic (Jul 3, 2012)

Millennium said:


> erocker!
> 
> The original ones got to around 100hz or a bit more
> 
> ...



Source.... Please let this be true.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 3, 2012)

It's all over that thread that was linked at some point 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/...g-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270


----------



## Nordic (Jul 3, 2012)

n-ster said:


> It's all over that thread that was linked at some point
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215866/...g-90hz-achieva-shimian-qh270-and-catleap-q270



I have that thread bookmarked in fact. I just didn't want to search through 100 pages to find the info. Wait there are tools for that... GOOGLE.... I am so forgettful



> Yamakasi Catleap Q270 Sale Information! (85hz, 100hz, 120hz)
> Hi guys. I know you've wanted details and have asked a ton of questions. Well, this is what we have so far. Here goes!
> 
> PRICE: $459.90 (shipping included)
> ...


http://120hz.net/showthread.php?94-Yamakasi-Catleap-Q270-Sale-Information!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1252987/are-you-getting-a-120hz-catleap

This one seems to have the best information.
http://120hz.net/


----------



## Millennium (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine just arrived today. Looks awesome  IPS makes a massive difference to colours too. Loving it! Can't see any dead pixels yet too which is nice.

Quick question though - I couldn't figure out how to try higher refresh then 60hz? With windows and CCC too. The max seems to be 60 even when I untick show supported frequencies only. Do I need some 3rd party software to force a higher refresh? 

Cheers


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 7, 2012)

I ment to post this yesterday, but the Cambridge Microcenter didn't have it on display.


----------



## Iactus (Jul 7, 2012)

OCUK is selling DGM versions of these for around £350

They have DP as well and a 3 year warranty.

Plus you can DSR it with 14 days if it has a dead pixel lol


----------



## SnoopKatt (Jul 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> There's a 120Hz version?!
> 
> 
> 
> How is the price a turnoff? These are as cheap as 27" TN panel monitors. The turnoff for me would be the warranty or lack of it.


The old price was a turnoff when 1440p monitors cost $1000+


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Mine just arrived today. Looks awesome  IPS makes a massive difference to colours too. Loving it! Can't see any dead pixels yet too which is nice.
> 
> Quick question though - I couldn't figure out how to try higher refresh then 60hz? With windows and CCC too. The max seems to be 60 even when I untick show supported frequencies only. Do I need some 3rd party software to force a higher refresh?
> 
> Cheers



If it's a Yamakasi, the only version that overclocks is the 2B version. It should be printed on the back what version it is.


----------



## NHKS (Jul 11, 2012)

YAMAKASI LEONIDAS 30" LED 2560X1600 WQXGA LG S-IPS PANEL, DVI-D for 690$ on _*e-bay*_ 
well, its not exactly cheap... but for a 30" S-IPS relatively, it is..

here s the product page


----------



## Phusius (Jul 11, 2012)

I owned a Catleap before, I find the colors on my LG 21.5" e-IPS to be superior to that of my Catleap.  /shrug


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 11, 2012)

Thats cool and all but it's 21.5" so hard to really care.  I hear the Retina Displays are nice too which is about as relevant to us.


----------



## radrok (Jul 11, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I owned a Catleap before, I find the colors on my LG 21.5" e-IPS to be superior to that of my Catleap.  /shrug



Try a 10bit H-IPS from Dell or HP and you'll love it


----------



## theJesus (Jul 12, 2012)

NHKS said:


> YAMAKASI LEONIDAS 30" LED 2560X1600 WQXGA LG S-IPS PANEL, DVI-D for 690$ on _*e-bay*_
> well, its not exactly cheap... but for a 30" S-IPS relatively, it is..
> 
> here s the product page


Wow, it looks like they even threw in a better stand too (it's at least height-adjustable).


----------



## neliz (Jul 12, 2012)

I used the old VESA100 HP stand I had.
It kind of wasn't described that the monitor was VESA75 so I totally assumed my VESA100 stand would fit. had to get an adapter plate for it and screwed it from the inside of my monitor.

When you get the monitor itself apart, you notice how dirt-cheap everything is. but hey, unbeatable at this price.


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 12, 2012)

The website http://www.witechit.co.kr/product09-1.html says unable to access network


----------



## NHKS (Jul 12, 2012)

neliz said:


> I used the old VESA100 HP stand I had.
> It kind of wasn't described that the monitor was VESA75 so I totally assumed my VESA100 stand would fit. had to get an adapter plate for it and screwed it from the inside of my monitor.
> 
> When you get the monitor itself apart, you notice how dirt-cheap everything is. but hey, unbeatable at this price.



The 30" model apparently complies with VESA-100 according to their pic




Aleksander Dishnica said:


> The website http://www.witechit.co.kr/product09-1.html says unable to access network



Try navigating from the home page
select product > monitor > scroll-down & click "300 레오니다스" (300 leonidas)


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 12, 2012)

The home page doesn't work too


----------



## neliz (Jul 12, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> The home page doesn't work too



Check your browser or ISP, zero problems here with the pages.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 12, 2012)

Indeed, works here as well.


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 12, 2012)

i change the browser to firefox, didnt work


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> i change the browser to firefox, didnt work



Your ISP probably has it blocked?


----------



## neliz (Jul 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Your ISP probably has it blocked?



yep, try a proxy or move to a country with less internet filtering


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 12, 2012)

I get this error message: net::ERR_NETWORK_ACCESS_DENIED
Is there a way i can change it? I mean not changing the country


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 14, 2012)

PCPer just put up a review of the Achieva Shimian QH270-Lite one of their guys bought. Even has input lag results.

Achieva Shimian 27" Monitor Review - 1440p IPS Display at Under $350!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey thanks for the review.
So I will be getting one of these. I am now talking to a guy in south Korea to try and undercut the ebay sellers.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 16, 2012)

A person said Canada has cheap monitors compared to the US. He suggested I (and others in the discussion) check to see if we can find a cheap 1440p monitor there. I did some searching but couldn't find anything. I don't know where to look in Canada either. Could some of our Canadian tpu friends take a look around?


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2012)

james888 said:


> A person said Canada has cheap monitors compared to the US. He suggested I (and others in the discussion) check to see if we can find a cheap 1440p monitor there. I did some searching but couldn't find anything. I don't know where to look in Canada either. Could some of our Canadian tpu friends take a look around?



Doubtful. Canada Computers and NCIX don't have any of those monitors for under $700 bucks.


----------



## Phusius (Jul 18, 2012)

I am going to pick this one up.  Crossing my fingers for no dead pixels and no ghosting in FPS.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200775098203#ht_14851wt_1163


----------



## Nordic (Jul 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I am going to pick this one up.  Crossing my fingers for no dead pixels and no ghosting in FPS.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200775098203#ht_14851wt_1163



Why did you choose that one specifically? Seems like a good price for those.





Phusius said:


> I bought the Achevia Shimian from BIGCLOTHCRAFT off Ebay this afternoon, the 270 lite version, if it has 1-2 dead pixels I am ok with that.  Cost me 291.00 free ship and the dude has good reviews, so hopefully it works out


What happened to this monitor?



Phusius said:


> I owned a Catleap before, I find the colors on my LG 21.5" e-IPS to be superior to that of my Catleap.  /shrug


What happened to this lg monitor? Wasn't it better?


----------



## Phusius (Jul 18, 2012)

Shimian I canceled before he shipped.  Sold the Catleap for more than I paid for it.  LG sent it back for a refund because large purple line started to appear.  heh.  This one will prob come with dead pixels with my luck... worst monitor trouble ever.

Edit:  Sold the Catleap because it would not wall mount.  This one I bought will wall mount.  xD  27" is to close to your face not to have wall mounted imo


----------



## neliz (Jul 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Edit:  Sold the Catleap because it would not wall mount.  This one I bought will wall mount.  xD  27" is to close to your face not to have wall mounted imo



Is there a new version of the Catleap without a Vesa mount? because this sentence strikes me as weird:""Sold the Catleap *because it would not wall mount*""


----------



## Nordic (Jul 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Shimian I canceled before he shipped.  Sold the Catleap for more than I paid for it.  LG sent it back for a refund because large purple line started to appear.  heh.  This one will prob come with dead pixels with my luck... worst monitor trouble ever.
> 
> Edit:  Sold the Catleap because it would not wall mount.  This one I bought will wall mount.  xD  27" is to close to your face not to have wall mounted imo



Why not another lg? Wasn't it better?
I'm sorry you have had such monitor problems. You go through gpu's a lot also.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 18, 2012)

Canada definitively has MORE EXPENSIVE monitors lol


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 18, 2012)

neliz said:


> Is there a new version of the Catleap without a Vesa mount? because this sentence strikes me as weird:""Sold the Catleap *because it would not wall mount*""



I don't know of any versions that don't have VESA mounts.  The Q270 Catleap has VESA mounts but you have to remove the original stand which requires taking the monitor apart.  It is worth taking it apart to replace the original stand on the Q270 Catleap.

Maybe there is a newer version which has no VESA mounts at all?

/edit

I see you have a Qnix.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Qnix-27...-resolution-S-IPS-DVI-dual-link-/200775098203

Looks pretty good for $295.


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2012)

Ross211 said:


> Maybe there is a newer version which has no VESA mounts at all?



No, it just needs to be taken apart. I of course, screwed up my Catleap when I took it apart by knocking a resistor off. I'm now using an Acheiva Shimian and it is perfect.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it worth it to spend an extra $60 for a guaranteed no dead pixel catleap? Can someone reiterate the pro's and cons of a glass or no glass version.

That qnix looks pretty good for $295.


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2012)

james888 said:


> Is it worth it to spend an extra $60 for a guaranteed no dead pixel catleap? Can someone reiterate the pro's and cons of a glass or no glass version.
> 
> That qnix looks pretty good for $295.



I'd say yes. Glass = there's glass covering it and you might get glare. No glass = no glass.


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> http://cdn.overclock.net/2/22/600x501px-LL-22081ba9_1024X768.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just ordered one from amazon for £224, Will let everyone know if its any good when it gets here.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, just found this deal: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BFTATI/?tag=tec06d-20

Claims no dead pixels, I may have to pick up another one.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Wow, just found this deal: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BFTATI/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Claims no dead pixels, I may have to pick up another one.



Hory shet!
at that price I may finally buy one.

E, how is your single 7970 handling games at these resolutions? Are you able to max current games and still get a smooth 60fps?


----------



## Millennium (Jul 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Wow, just found this deal: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BFTATI/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Claims no dead pixels, I may have to pick up another one.



That is a silly price. I wonder if they deliver to the UK - I might get another


----------



## Phusius (Jul 19, 2012)

My Qnix 2560x1440 just shipped, I can't wait!  Probably won't be here until Tuesday or so, but oh well.  Hope this has no dead pixels, I guess even if it has one or two it is not the end of the world.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 19, 2012)

Though not as cheap as that one, here are other claimed with no dead pixels.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pix...5602?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20c7a1af32
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pix...er_Monitors&hash=item35bb3a982f#ht_9951wt_922

So you guys think it is worth it to spend an extra $50-$80 on one that is guaranteed to have none?


----------



## Millennium (Jul 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Wow, just found this deal: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BFTATI/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Claims no dead pixels, I may have to pick up another one.



Aand they're gone :/


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Aand they're gone :/



yep. i shot him an email and he said he had 5 total. they sold out in under 2 hours of him posting.


----------



## Phusius (Jul 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> No, it just needs to be taken apart. I of course, screwed up my Catleap when I took it apart by knocking a resistor off. I'm now using an Acheiva Shimian and it is perfect.



This is what I meant by I sold my Catleap because it would not wall mount, I could not figure out how to take it apart (has a weird backbrace thing on it).  My Qnix which will be here next week most likely, is ready to go for wall mounting.  Pics will be incoming when I get it all done.  xD


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2012)

james888 said:


> Is it worth it to spend an extra $60 for a guaranteed no dead pixel catleap? Can someone reiterate the pro's and cons of a glass or no glass version.
> 
> That qnix looks pretty good for $295.





erocker said:


> I'd say yes. Glass = there's glass covering it and you might get glare. No glass = no glass.





james888 said:


> Though not as cheap as that one, here are other claimed with no dead pixels.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pix...5602?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20c7a1af32
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pix...er_Monitors&hash=item35bb3a982f#ht_9951wt_922
> 
> So you guys think it is worth it to spend an extra $50-$80 on one that is guaranteed to have none?



Yes x2


----------



## Phusius (Jul 21, 2012)

My qnix just got here, ordered wednesday delivered saturday wooooooooooooooo

no dead pixels, no backlight bleed, colors amazing out of box i am so happy omg wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I got the wall mount for $9 free ship off Ebay as well xD

text is much sharper than it was on my catleap too... and colors perfect out of box, catleap I had to tweak some... QNIX ftw!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200775098203?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 21, 2012)

Any love for this one guys?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pix...7621?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d03239de5

I forgot about the $540/2 monitor offer red-cap gave me last time and it expired. Messaged him back and he said the deal was over. Might just suck it up and pay a little premium for this. First I need to swap my 5770 out for a 6770/7770.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 21, 2012)

Just an update on my monitor (PCBANK)

CONS:
Stand is shitty and flimsy but my monitor doesn't move and it's on a desk. Lots of glare, even the red light from my keyboard makes a noticeable reflection on my screen, so I have to cover it. Out of the box the color calibration isn't that great. Big glossy borders. Not that easy to clean as it often leaves streaks etc, much easier on standard AG coated screens

PROS:
After a standard color profile from the forums, the picture is pure awesomeness. No ghosting etc whatsoever. did I say that the IQ is awesome? Oh yea, and the viewing angles or to die for. My best screen purchase if it stays this way (no dead or stuck pixels  )


----------



## Phusius (Jul 22, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Just an update on my monitor (PCBANK)
> 
> CONS:
> Stand is shitty and flimsy but my monitor doesn't move and it's on a desk. Lots of glare, even the red light from my keyboard makes a noticeable reflection on my screen, so I have to cover it. Out of the box the color calibration isn't that great. Big glossy borders. Not that easy to clean as it often leaves streaks etc, much easier on standard AG coated screens
> ...



Wall mount fixes pretty much all your cons, see picture above of my QNIX.  My wall mount makes the monitor lean forward just a notch, and no tempered glass glare, even head on this QNIX seems to have a different kind of glass, because it does not reflect hardly at all compared to my old Catleap.  Also, QNIX out of color calibration is amazing compared to my old Catleap.  I haven't tweaked my QNIX at all actually.  xD


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 24, 2012)

My catleap has turned up and first impression is WOW and i havent even had chance to mess with anything yet., I got the very basic version with just one DVI Dual link connector but i do not need HDMI or DP so i am happy.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 24, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a colour profile for a stock catleap? I only found one online and it was awful (despite a comment saying it was amazing lol!)

Cheers

edit: related to next comment, is there a profile about for a monitor using the same panel? Would that be worth a try? Those pro panel profiles might be better....


----------



## Phusius (Jul 24, 2012)

Dell's U3011 colour profile might work well for you, I used it on my old Catleap and it made the colors a little better.


----------



## HTC (Jul 24, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Dell's U3011 colour profile might work well for you, I used it on my old Catleap and it made the colors a little better.



Where can i obtain this profile?


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 25, 2012)

Getting my hands on one of these tomorrow! Specifically a perfect pixel Yamakasi Catleap. I need a video card w/ dual-DVI output though... so I can't use it and give feedback just yet.


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 25, 2012)

Did anyone get strange items in the box with there screen? I ended up with 2 cloth things that you can use as a hat/cap/bandana/ and lots more lmao.

I also got this card with what looks to be a code on the back, i guess i need to goto the web address and use the code but no idea what its for.


----------



## Phusius (Jul 25, 2012)

HTC said:


> Where can i obtain this profile?



http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Lot's of profiles to test out and try.

Edit:  Just click on the name for the profile to download it.  Also, if you don't know how to install an ICC profile:  Start, in search type color management, open that up, check the box, browse your downloads and click that particular ICC profile and hit ok, you should see your screen change, to go back simply remove it or uncheck the box.  xD  I switch my profiles all the time just to have something different.

Edit Jan 25 11pm EST, *HTC did you find an ICC profile you prefer over others?  Or will you still be leaving it at monitor default out of box settings?*


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 27, 2012)

My monitor arrived yesterday and I finally got it up and running today. I thought my 5770 didn't have dual-link DVI so I went to borrow a friend's GT240. But as it turns out, my R5770 Hawk _does_ have dual-link DVI. I didn't know until I yanked out the card to replace it with the GT240 and saw the pin configuration and thought it was dual-link DVI out. A quick Google and I was right! Thank you MSI for finally getting something right. You have restored my faith in your company. 

Anyway, my Q270 is a little tilted downwards to the left so I'm replacing it with a 3M Easy-Adjust Monitor Stand (MS110MB). My thin (.5") glass desk probably won't support desk clamps, and even if it did I wouldn't want to risk cracking the class. Wall mounting just isn't an option since there's no wall behind my desk. 

The only thing I don't like about this monitor is that it doesn't display anything prior to Windows loading. I'm going to need to keep a spare monitor aside for overclocking.

I checked for dead pixels and the monitor is perfect (as far as I can see). There's also minimal/no backlight bleeding (again, as far as I can tell), so the only issue is the stand which will be fixed tomorrow morning.

Pictures will come as soon as I charge my camera and install the stand.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 27, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> The only thing I don't like about this monitor is that it doesn't display anything prior to Windows loading. I'm going to need to keep a spare monitor aside for overclocking.


So you can't see the bios? Like if you press delete it won't show them?


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> So you can't see the bios? Like if you press delete it won't show them?



Absolutely nothing on the screen until I hear the Windows noise/blue Windows loading screen.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 27, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Absolutely nothing on the screen until I hear the Windows noise/blue Windows loading screen.



That is terrible. I wonder why.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> That is terrible. I wonder why.



I have no clue, in fact I just reinstalled Windows onto my HDD (selling SSD) and it didn't get a signal until I did Windows updates to install the basic display drivers.


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2012)

^ That is why.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 27, 2012)

Fixed.




I thought it might be graphics card related. There was just too many variables.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/20120309192916.png
> 
> ^ That is why.



I'm pretty sure that chart is the compatibility chart for video carts with dual-link DVI. My 5770 is non-reference and has dual-link DVI so I think that can be ruled out, unless 5770s have an inherent issue with these monitors that I don't know about.


----------



## Phusius (Jul 27, 2012)

Kantastic, 1440p gaming is very demanding... I hope you know your 5770 won't play much.


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 27, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> I'm pretty sure that chart is the compatibility chart for video carts with dual-link DVI. My 5770 is non-reference and has dual-link DVI so I think that can be ruled out, unless 5770s have an inherent issue with these monitors that I don't know about.



I will see if i can get my old HD5750 back from me mate and do a few test to see if i get the same problem.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 27, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Kantastic, 1440p gaming is very demanding... I hope you know your 5770 won't play much.



I'm aware, I bought this monitor primarily for school, not for gaming. I'm not much of a gamer anyway.  I figured a 5770 would drive the monitor for some very light gaming (like TF2).



animal007uk said:


> I will see if i can get my old HD5750 back from me mate and do a few test to see if i get the same problem.



I don't think most 5750s have dual-link DVI, but please do give it a shot. I was surprised that my MSI R5770 Hawk had dual-link DVI, but I guess that's because it's a premium non-reference 5770.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 27, 2012)

Just wanted to update, picked up the new stand this morning and all is well. It's still off by 1mm but overall very happy. The monitor is too big to allow me to use the horizontal-vertical rotation, but that's not important. 

If anyone is interested in replacing their stand, which most should, and does not have the option or want to wall mount, I highly recommend this desk stand. It looks small and flimsy but it's actually very sturdy. It isn't perfect though, when I sneeze with my elbows on the desk the monitor will wobble slightly, but much less noticeable than the stock stand.

After using the Catleap for a day, the only criticism I can have pertaining to its quality is that the screen is slightly glossy and I get minor glare. Other than that, I'm very, very happy.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 27, 2012)

What colour profile are you using? 

Am I installing them right? click add in colour management browse and select coulour profile, when I set defaults the colour doesnt seem to change to me?


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 27, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What colour profile are you using?
> 
> Am I installing them right? click add in colour management browse and select coulour profile, when I set defaults the colour doesnt seem to change to me?



I tried the Dell U3011 standard profile but didn't see a diff so I just switched it back to default. I'll experiment more in a bit.


----------



## HTC (Jul 28, 2012)

Phusius said:


> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> Lot's of profiles to test out and try.
> 
> ...



Sorry, dude: didn't see your edit until now.

I seem to be doing it wrong since i've tried 2 of the 4 profiles with the Dell u2711 collection and don't notice any changes, and the same goes to the catleap profile.

Here's a screenie:






Am i doing it wrong?


----------



## Phusius (Jul 28, 2012)

No, but are you clicking the right one and clicking Set As Default Profile?  Example:  Click on Dell custom color.icc so it is highlighted, then click set as default profile, and you should instantly notice change.

edit:  and if you don't like the changes it makes, you can try out others or highlight your catleap one and click set as default on that one again  (Let me know if that works for you)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 28, 2012)

Tried 4 u2711 profiles and I see no changes with any of them either.


----------



## HTC (Jul 28, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Tried 4 u2711 profiles and I see no changes with any of them either.



I selected all those i added as default while i was adding them and this is what has happened to me: either the differences are too subtle to notice, or i'm doing something wrong.

The only things i did when the monitor arrived was turn down the brightness a bit and use Quickgamma to calibrate it: since then, with the exception of trying these profiles, i haven't changed a thing.

Is a restart required to notice the changes?


----------



## Phusius (Jul 28, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Tried 4 u2711 profiles and I see no changes with any of them either.



That is odd... maybe there is something I missed in telling you how to get ICC profiles to work.  They all work for me, as soon as I click Set as Default, I noticed the brightness color change immediately.


----------



## HTC (Jul 28, 2012)

Phusius said:


> That is odd... maybe there is something I missed in telling you how to get ICC profiles to work.  They all work for me, as soon as I click Set as Default, I noticed the brightness color change immediately.



Question: what monitor driver you use?

In my case, it's a generic PnP, as shown in the pic on the previous page: tried searching for specific drivers but found none 


While i was searching for catleap drivers, i found this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club

Check the color calibration/overclocking section and you'll see a profiles link there: i tried both profiles that came with it, using the loader, and noticed instant change with each of them.

Using the native one, @tm.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 28, 2012)

Phusius said:


> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> Lot's of profiles to test out and try.
> 
> ...



Thanks. The achieva shimian profile really improved my catleap!

I have a 5870 and was surprised that i can see all, including bios. it was listed as not compatible...


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 29, 2012)

I just noticed that my whites look really blue. Is there a profile to fix this?

Edit: Nevermind, forgot my brightness was turned down.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 30, 2012)

Ordered a Shimian yesterday morning, left Korea this morning, really excited about this monitor. I've been using a 40" HDTV from ~12 feet away for a year or so. Have really started to feel some strain. Moving back to a desk set up and I decided to take a chance on one of these displays after dancing around he new 23" Asus IPS on Newegg for $100 cheaper.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 30, 2012)

Kenshai said:


> Ordered a Shimian yesterday morning, left Korea this morning, really excited about this monitor. I've been using a 40" HDTV from ~12 feet away for a year or so. Have really started to feel some strain. Moving back to a desk set up and I decided to take a chance on one of these displays after dancing around he new 23" Asus IPS on Newegg for $100 cheaper.



Good luck with the pixels and backlighting, it's always a gamble with these monitors.


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Good luck with the pixels and backlight!



My Shimian has no dead pixels and backlight bleed is less than my Yamakasi.. Though both have minimal bleed.

They're the same monitor, different stand and casing. The Shimian is built better than the Yamakasi from what I can tell.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 30, 2012)

erocker said:


> My Shimian has no dead pixels and backlight bleed is less than my Yamakasi.. Though both have minimal bleed.
> 
> They're the same monitor, different stand and casing. The Shimian is built better than the Yamakasi from what I can tell.



I know they're the same panels and essentially the same monitors, I was actually wishing him good luck since all of these monitors can have imperfections.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 30, 2012)

Knew what I was getting into when I ordered it, read hundreds of pages of the threads on these monitors. Went with the one that is cheapest and easy to change mount if I'm not satisfied.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Good luck with the pixels and backlighting, it's always a gamble with these monitors.



Naaaaaa they're is loads of ebay sellers who guarantee that there is no dead pixels/backlight bleed etc.

Only cost an extra $10 or so, seems worth it to me for peace of mind.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 30, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Naaaaaa they're is loads of ebay sellers who guarantee that there is no dead pixels/backlight bleed etc.
> 
> Only cost an extra $10 or so, seems worth it to me for peace of mind.



That doesn't work. People use to pay extra for that stuff in the beginning, then everyone complained they still got stuck pixels, and now people recommend not to bother.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 30, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> That doesn't work. People use to pay extra for that stuff in the beginning, then everyone complained they still got stuck pixels, and now people recommend not to bother.



Really?

Well that sucks, I'm guessing people got their 10 dollars refunded then lol


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 31, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> That doesn't work. People use to pay extra for that stuff in the beginning, then everyone complained they still got stuck pixels, and now people recommend not to bother.



Pretty sure the rate for defective monitors isn't as high as people are thinking. Remember an unhappy person makes their voice heard. Some of the time positive experiences won't be reviewed, A LOT of these monitors have been sold over the past few months and there's only so many complaints for dead or faulty ones. I feel pretty confident in this purchase. 

Though I can't find much about people who have had it for months and their impressions that far in. With no moving parts, I am curious if/when these start failing.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Good luck with the pixels and backlighting, it's always a gamble with these monitors.



Some said it ranges from 2%-8%, depending on the brand, that something will be wrong. Usually dead pixels. 

Can't do much with the backlighting though, since even the Dell used to compare the Korean monitor with (over at Tech Report) also had backlight bleed problems. The Korean monitor had more obvious bleeding on *certain* parts, but *overall* the Dell had more backlight bleeding.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 31, 2012)

Got my monitor today, talk about fast shipping. Ordered Sunday at 7:15 AM and received Tuesday 1 PM. No dead pixels, and no backlight bleed. Definitely satisfied with my purchase. Received a defect free monitor, no complaints to be had. 

Image was pretty good out of the box, though loaded quite a few of the ICC profiles here. They  were kind of finicky applying at first, after disconnecting my TV and restarting the computer the color profiles starting applying correctly.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 31, 2012)

Kenshai said:


> Got my monitor today, talk about fast shipping. Ordered Sunday at 7:15 AM and received Tuesday 1 PM. No dead pixels, and no backlight bleed. Definitely satisfied with my purchase. Received a defect free monitor, no complaints to be had.
> 
> Image was pretty good out of the box, though loaded quite a few of the ICC profiles here. They  were kind of finicky applying at first, after disconnecting my TV and restarting the computer the color profiles starting applying correctly.



Grats!

Any comment on which profile you liked best?


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 31, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Grats!
> 
> Any comment on which profile you liked best?



One I found on Overclock.net by BababooeyHTJ. Search for his username and ICC should pop right up. (Not sure about rules about linking directly to other forums)

It's a 6500k profile, but it cleaned up the slight bluish/green I had going on. Also have the Catleap-d65 which is similar with whites a bit brighter. 

Overall the ICC profile made pretty significant difference. 

Also don't forget to adjust Cleartype if you have it enabled. Looked pretty terrible at first, I think it carried over the settings for my TV.



Kind of curious how the GTX 560 will perform at this resolution. Will likely be moving to a 670,  but waiting to see how the 660 fairs at this resolution before biting. I don't mind waiting a short while.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Aug 2, 2012)

Just wanted to share this bit of news on a new 2560x1440 IPs 27" monitor for $430:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6131/nixeus-vue-27-a-430-wqhd-2560x1440-sips-led-monitor

A good alternative to those wary of buying from ebay and/or s. korea.  And portrait mode !!


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 3, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Just wanted to share this bit of news on a new 2560x1440 IPs 27" monitor for $430:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6131/nixeus-vue-27-a-430-wqhd-2560x1440-sips-led-monitor
> 
> A good alternative to those wary of buying from ebay and/or s. korea.  And portrait mode !!



Micro Center sold one w/ the same ports for $400, but this one has a much better stand. Definitely worth the extra $30 if anybody is debating between the two.

Anyway, I just picked up Ravenas' XFX 6870 Eyefinity 6 edition to try and see if I can see the POST screen. I thought I could live with it but with the amount of tweaking I do in the BIOS, it'll be a major inconvenience not be able to see anything prior to the Windows 7 startup sound. Will update as to how that goes in a few days!


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, I guess I'm not getting the 6870 because Ravenas sold the stuff to a local trader after I paid for it. Now my money is being held up in PayPal. 

Anyway, I need some help from y'all! Can owners of these monitors post exactly what video card they're using (model # preferred!) and whether or not they can see the POST screen or anything prior to Windows loading? I'm looking to buy a card that can allow me to overclock or tweak the BIOS without having to lug out my old monitor. Some non-reference models of supported cards might be different, and I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 4, 2012)

GTX560 shows post just fine, funny enough haven't been into bios since I got the monitor.  

I think it is only certain ATI cards that have an issue. Didn't look into it further as my next card with be a 660/670 most likely.


----------



## Luke (Aug 5, 2012)

I have 3 of these screens (And 2 more on the way for friends)

Non Reference 5850 post fine

Sapphire and XFX Reference 5870 Does not post with DVI but works fine using a Dispaly Port to Dual Link DVI Adapter


----------



## NHKS (Aug 6, 2012)

Lets keep our fingers crossed that this Dell-27" will be a sub-550$ model.. 
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/26.htm#dell_u2713hm
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/Home/NoDefaultOS


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 11, 2012)

/edit
Hilux SSRG beat me to it! lol


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm now rocking three of the Crossover 27" models with this panel. They are fantastic and I got them at a steal. They still aren't as good as my Dell 30" but they are amazing for $300 each, sheeeeyit.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 13, 2012)

LordJummy said:


> I'm now rocking three of the Crossover 27" models with this panel. They are fantastic and I got them at a steal. They still aren't as good as my Dell 30" but they are amazing for $300 each, sheeeeyit.



Amazing. Pic?


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 13, 2012)

LordJummy said:


> I'm now rocking three of the Crossover 27" models with this panel. They are fantastic and I got them at a steal. They still aren't as good as my Dell 30" but they are amazing for $300 each, sheeeeyit.



How are the stands on the crossovers? they look good..


----------



## Phusius (Aug 13, 2012)

I got a second 1440p coming today.  Giving my QNIX to my Dad for his bday, and I have a white edition Shimian coming today.  xD  Can't wait.

1440p is more beautiful then I ever thought possible, runs circles around 1080p imo.


----------



## Luke (Aug 13, 2012)

I have ordered 5 Catleaps from greensum and the only issue so far is one of them was missing the power adapter but the seller was very fast to send me a new adapter

Other then that i haven't even had a dead pixel yet

Now i just need to find a triple monitor stand that can hold 27" screens


----------



## Phusius (Aug 13, 2012)

Luke said:


> I have ordered 5 Catleaps from greensum and the only issue so far is one of them was missing the power adapter but the seller was very fast to send me a new adapter
> 
> Other then that i haven't even had a dead pixel yet
> 
> Now i just need to find a triple monitor stand that can hold 27" screens



very nice.  if nothing else, you could wall mount 1 of them, then use stands and have them angling toward the one that is wall mounted, but if your desk is that big, i guess u could just have all 3 on your desk, heh... lol nm


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 13, 2012)

Phusius said:


> very nice.  if nothing else, you could wall mount 1 of them, then use stands and have them angling toward the one that is wall mounted, but if your desk is that big, i guess u could just have all 3 on your desk, heh... lol nm



They have wall-mounts that extend out and swivel and the like. Worst case scenario, the middle monitor sits on the desk and the two on the sides are wall-mounted and angled towards the center.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 14, 2012)

My Shimian white edition came today, worked great for 5 minutes then power supply had a loud pop and it was to hot to touch, smelled like it was melting, so I unplugged everything... monitor seems to be ok...  where can I get another power adapter for these korean monitors?  Will this one work?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NW-60W-AC-A...-/310157134434?forcev4exp=true#ht_4050wt_1397


----------



## n-ster (Aug 14, 2012)

tell your reseller, he should send you a functioning one

I have no idea if its good or not, but 60w seems too small


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 14, 2012)

IIRC these monitors pull like 75-80W.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 14, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> IIRC these monitors pull like 75-80W.



Can you please link me one I can buy.  I really don't want to wait forever on ebay to fight this out.  

 picked this one up  http://www.ebay.com/itm/30055568879...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1594wt_906

::crosses fingers::


----------



## Nordic (Aug 14, 2012)

Phusius said:


> My Shimian white edition came today, worked great for 5 minutes then power supply had a loud pop and it was to hot to touch, smelled like it was melting, so I unplugged everything... monitor seems to be ok...  where can I get another power adapter for these korean monitors?  Will this one work?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NW-60W-AC-A...-/310157134434?forcev4exp=true#ht_4050wt_1397



What happened to your qnix


----------



## Phusius (Aug 14, 2012)

james888 said:


> What happened to your qnix



Read above posts, I told you I gave it my Dad for his bday and my new one came in today.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 14, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Read above posts, I told you I gave it my Dad for his bday and my new one came in today.



Missed that one line


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 14, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Can you please link me one I can buy.  I really don't want to wait forever on ebay to fight this out.
> 
> picked this one up  http://www.ebay.com/itm/30055568879...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1594wt_906
> 
> ::crosses fingers::



I really don't know, but I've read about a few situations like yours and the sellers usually come through fairly quick. They might not reply immediately due to the time difference... but I get your pain. Having a gorgeous monitor on your desk and not being able to use it...


----------



## Luke (Aug 14, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Can you please link me one I can buy.  I really don't want to wait forever on ebay to fight this out.
> 
> picked this one up  http://www.ebay.com/itm/30055568879...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1594wt_906
> 
> ::crosses fingers::



I don't know what seller you got yours from but when mine was missing the power adapter the seller had a new one sent out in less then 24hours and arrived in 3 working days

Your situation is a little different as you have a faulty one so i don't know if they will expect it to be sent back


----------



## Phusius (Aug 14, 2012)

Luke said:


> I don't know what seller you got yours from but when mine was missing the power adapter the seller had a new one sent out in less then 24hours and arrived in 3 working days
> 
> Your situation is a little different as you have a faulty one so i don't know if they will expect it to be sent back



Bought mine from ta-planet, he has like 99.97% positive feedback and seems like he will work with me, his english is terrible though so hopefully he knows what i am asking when i say i need the power brick replaced


----------



## dank1983man420 (Aug 14, 2012)

Phusius said:


> My Shimian white edition came today, worked great for 5 minutes then power supply had a loud pop and it was to hot to touch, smelled like it was melting, so I unplugged everything... monitor seems to be ok...  where can I get another power adapter for these korean monitors?  Will this one work?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NW-60W-AC-A...-/310157134434?forcev4exp=true#ht_4050wt_1397



The power brick for my potalion gets pretty warm, but luckily has not popped yet.  I would go for the one in the US like you did, but also get the replacement from the seller based on principle (and to have as a spare in case if one goes pop again).  I just hope only the power brick went out and didn't send a voltage spike to the TV which could damage it.

He better not expect you to ship it back over to him or at least pay for your shipping expense...


----------



## Phusius (Aug 15, 2012)

ta-planet just contacted me, he says today the 15th is a Korean holiday which is why he was delayed, but will ship me a new power adapter aug 16.  xD  I was wondering why there was a delay, because I can tell by this dude's feedback he is a good guy

edit:  we just worked it out, since I already bought a replacement power adapter 24v 5a from california for $23 and change, he issued me a $25 refund  instead of sending me a new one.  here is the one I bought if anyone wondered, he said it should work just fine.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30055568879...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1594wt_906

edit:  new link works.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2012)

Phusius said:


> ta-planet just contacted me, he says today the 15th is a Korean holiday which is why he was delayed, but will ship me a new power adapter aug 16.  xD  I was wondering why there was a delay, because I can tell by this dude's feedback he is a good guy
> 
> edit:  we just worked it out, since I already bought a replacement power adapter 24v 5a from california for $23 and change, he issued me a $25 refund  instead of sending me a new one.  here is the one I bought if anyone wondered, he said it should work just fine.
> 
> ...



Glad it worked out for you, and I hope it works flawlessly  

Link says listing was removed; I hope that doesn't bode ill ....
Link works  Looks like you'll be back in business again soon


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you! I hope your monitor still works. Keep us posted!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 15, 2012)

New thread at OCN that should be of interest to most of you with these displays:

1440P and Above Gaming Club


----------



## HTC (Aug 15, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> IIRC these monitors pull like 75-80W.



My Catleap pulled around 59W, according to the watt meter: that's 13 less then my previous monitor @ 1920/1200.

Other then the "small" hitch with the customs charging nearly 50% of the monitor's price, i couldn't be happier with mine.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 16, 2012)

New 24v 5a power brick just came in.  Monitor still won't turn on.  Just contacted ta_planet to ask him what my options are... guess I am screwed.  He already offered me a $25.00 partial refund since I had to buy another power brick.  Knew I should have stuck with a regular USA store... damnit.  

won't be online for awhile guys, spending the $100+ to mail the Shimian back... all because a power brick overheated... I had it well ventilated too and a little area all to itself... lesson learned.  heh.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 16, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> How are the stands on the crossovers? they look good..



They are actually pretty decent. I wouldn't say they're as good as the newer DELL stands but they're better than the catleaps crappy little stand. Either way I would go with a better VESA mount, which is what I'm doing. I'll get some pics up soon when my office rebuild is finished and it's not a crazy mess.


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 16, 2012)

Phusius said:


> New 24v 5a power brick just came in.  Monitor still won't turn on.  Just contacted ta_planet to ask him what my options are... guess I am screwed.  He already offered me a $25.00 partial refund since I had to buy another power brick.  Knew I should have stuck with a regular USA store... damnit.



Would wait to hear back from ta_planet before reacting in such a way. I've seen these sellers will work with customers. A negative EBay rep can actually hurt their business pretty significantly when there are so many sellers competing for the exact same market. So just wait for a response, I've seen ta-planet offer to pay return shipping on a monitor before. Also you may have an issue with the power cable on the inside having a slight issue, I seem to remember some people having this problem and mended it themselves.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 16, 2012)

damnit, my monitor is starting to make a weird noise on certain webpages like http://forums.redflagdeals.com/hot-deals-f9/ for example  on tpu the noise is there but very quiet so I need to put my ear against the monitor, but the redflagsdeal page I get significant noise)

I want to say it's a high pitched noise


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 16, 2012)

... all these reports of monitors with unusual symptoms is making me nervous.


----------



## neliz (Aug 17, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> ... all these reports of monitors with unusual symptoms is making me nervous.



"all these"
please count them.

I shoved the power plug in the wrong way (The notch wasn't helping that much) and after a big pop and a great burning smell I thought my screen was done fore.

I waited a few minutes, pushed the plug in the right way and everything is working a-okay. for me the catleap is as tough as can be.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 17, 2012)

I could buy one of these if I sell my monitor to a friend. I just don't want to be without a monitor for a few days-weeks.


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 17, 2012)

james888 said:


> I could buy one of these if I sell my monitor to a friend. I just don't want to be without a monitor for a few days-weeks.



It'll get here 2-3 days after you place the order. They ship express.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 17, 2012)

Kenshai said:


> Would wait to hear back from ta_planet before reacting in such a way. I've seen these sellers will work with customers. A negative EBay rep can actually hurt their business pretty significantly when there are so many sellers competing for the exact same market. So just wait for a response, I've seen ta-planet offer to pay return shipping on a monitor before. Also you may have an issue with the power cable on the inside having a slight issue, I seem to remember some people having this problem and mended it themselves.



Already left him positive feedback.  He just messaged me, made me give him $25.00 to send me another power brick since he gave me a partial refund of $25.00 for the power brick not working.  Now I just have to hope that is indeed the only issue and my monitor will work ok.  Lame I had to give him the $25 back though, I thought with such a high feedback he would have been decent to work with.  Oh, well.  I am done with PC stuff for awhile, this shit is to stressful.  Consoles have one advantage, you plug them in and play games, that is all.  No tweaking, no modifying, no worrying, just gaming.  This is definitely my last PC.  PS4 comes out I am going back to consoles.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 17, 2012)

If you want no worries, why the hell are you buying a monitor from Korea that is cheap because the panel is not good enough for Dell Apple etc

Why did you think you could keap the 25$? Either you take it n buy another brick or you dont and wait for him to send a new one


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> ... all these reports of monitors with unusual symptoms is making me nervous.



Go read a Dell or HP service forum. You'll never buy another monitor again.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> Go read a Dell or HP service forum. You'll never buy another monitor again.



Yup, no different from the Yamakasi, Crossover, etc service forums- oh wait..


----------



## Phusius (Aug 17, 2012)

n-ster said:


> If you want no worries, why the hell are you buying a monitor from Korea that is cheap because the panel is not good enough for Dell Apple etc
> 
> Why did you think you could keap the 25$? Either you take it n buy another brick or you dont and wait for him to send a new one



He had 99.97% positive feedback, and no one else had an issue with the 1440p they bought from him.  Logic would say I would be ok in buying from him, but logic sometimes fails.


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Yup, no different from the Yamakasi, Crossover, etc service forums- oh wait..



LOL. Point taken. Though, it's pretty clear that there is no service once you purchase these.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 21, 2012)

sub'd found these on amazon before seeing this thread seems like one hell of a steal...


----------



## Flibolito (Aug 21, 2012)

Just picked up my Auria from Microcenter.
2 year MC warranty, so far its picture perfect.

I didn't realize how much of a step up over normal HD this is.
I'll keep y'all updated


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 21, 2012)

Flibolito said:


> Just picked up my Auria from Microcenter.
> 2 year MC warranty, so far its picture perfect.
> 
> I didn't realize how much of a step up over normal HD this is.
> I'll keep y'all updated



I don't mean to pry, but would you mind saying what you paid for it?


----------



## Flibolito (Aug 21, 2012)

It's $399 but I opted for the extra $50 for the special warranty so im 100% covered for the next 2 years no questions asked. So all together $470ish after Tax. Just got done with Left 4 Dead 2 and 2 rounds of BF3 and I must say some of the best hard earned Dough I ever spent this thing is amazing.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0384780

for anyone near a Microcenter.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 21, 2012)

Flibolito said:


> It's $399 but I opted for the extra $50 for the special warranty so im 100% covered for the next 2 years no questions asked. So all together $470ish after Tax. Just got done with Left 4 Dead 2 and 2 rounds of BF3 and I must say some of the best hard earned Dough I ever spent this thing is amazing.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0384780
> 
> for anyone near a Microcenter.



Yeah, I wished I lived near a Microcenter.  1440p is very underrated.  People shrug it off, I just tell them don't judge until you see gaming on it for yourself.  I love 1440p, just ordered me a 270 Lite from Green_Sum since ta_planet sent me a junk one.  So I spent more then you and still have no warranty, but I am sure this one from green_sum will last me.


----------



## Flibolito (Aug 21, 2012)

Yea dude I just had to take the leap, I'm lucky to live close to a Microcenter otherwise I would have waited till 2013 till they got more popular in the US for retailers to carry them. The leap payed off though it is like a totally different gaming/PC experience. I am one happy camper


----------



## notyadaddy (Aug 23, 2012)

I got in touch with a company that does medical monitors and these are the specs

      NEC MultiSync PA301WBK Specs


Panel Technology

IPS
Viewable Image Size

29.8"
Aspect Ratio

16:10
Native Resolution

2560 x 1600
Pixel Pitch

0.25mm
Backlight Type

CCFL
Brightness (typical)

350cd/m²
Contrast Ratio (typical)

1000:1
Viewing Angle (typical)

178° Vert., 178° Hor. (89U/89D/89L/89R) @ CR>10
ResponseTime (typical)

7ms
Displayable Colors

1.07 billion out of 4.3 trillion
Input Connectors

DisplayPort (2), DVI-D Dual Link (2)
Power Consumption (typical)

On: 155W
Power Savings Mode: 1.7W
Dimensions (WxHxD)

27.1 x 18.4-24.3 x 11.9 in. / 688.3 x 467.4-617.2 x 302.3mm
Net (without stand): 27.1 x 17.6 x 4.9 in. / 688.3 x 447 x 124.5mm
Weight

Net Weight (with stand): 41.5 lbs. / 18.8 kg
Net Weight (without stand): 27.6 lbs. / 12.5 kg
VESA Hole Configuration Specifications

100 x 100mm, 200 x 100mm
Limited Warranty (parts & labor, including backlight)

4 years
Environmental Compliance

TCO: 5.0
RoHS: Yes
the price is  $2,167.59 USD
and this is a link to there site http://www.necdisplay.com/p/desktop-monitors/pa301w-bk


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 24, 2012)

Got mine. Crossover white from AW. Pixel perfect and only slight color unevenness. A little bubbling on the paint but I don't want to risk sending it back and getting a bad panel.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 25, 2012)

If anyone was wondering, the QH-270 Lite from Green_Sum is the best.  Green_Sum for life, ftw!

Been screwed over by a couple other sellers.  Perfect colors out of box, excellent stand and build quality, the Shimians seem better overall built.  green_sum, had 0 issues.  my go to seller now for everything Korean, *learn from this guy ta_planet and red_cap*.  _when something is broken, replace it._


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2012)

notyadaddy said:


> I got in touch with a company that does medical monitors and these are the specs
> 
> NEC MultiSync PA301WBK Specs
> 
> ...



$2,167.59?

The topic of this thread is for these cheaper/inexpensive monitors. Your post has no relation to what we are discussing.


----------



## notyadaddy (Aug 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> $2,167.59?
> 
> The topic of this thread is for these cheaper/inexpensive monitors. Your post has no relation to what we are discussing.



but is cheaper better my new rig is gonna cost me 3K just because I ddon't want to fight with some company in south or north Korea cheaper isn't always better just putting that out there


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 25, 2012)

notyadaddy said:


> but is cheaper better my new rig is gonna cost me 3K just because I ddon't want to fight with some company in south or north Korea cheaper isn't always better just putting that out there



For $2.1k I'd take my chances and buy 7 of the Korean monitors. Even if 4 of them are absolute turd I still have 3 left for one hell of an Eyefinity setup.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 25, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> For $2.1k I'd take my chances and buy 7 of the Korean monitors. Even if 4 of them are absolute turd I still have 3 left for one hell of an Eyefinity setup.



Agreed, or even 3 U2711 or U2713HM's with full warranty. A professional display like the NEC is overkill even for the top 1% of users.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 25, 2012)

notyadaddy said:


> but is cheaper better my new rig is gonna cost me 3K just because I ddon't want to fight with some company in south or north Korea cheaper isn't always better just putting that out there


I can not afford or justify a  monitor for $2100. There is a lot things I would spend that much on before I got to a monitor. I see these 1440p monitors as a nice upgrade, and are for a price I can justify and afford.



theonedub said:


> Agreed, or even 3 U2711 or U2713HM's with full warranty. A professional display like the NEC is overkill even for the top 1% of users.


Dells are too expensive for me.


This is not the thread for you guys.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 25, 2012)

I like how you quote my response as if I at some point said $2,100 for a monitor is reasonable when what I actually said is the complete opposite. Some people..


----------



## Nordic (Aug 25, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I like how you quote my response as if I at some point said $2,100 for a monitor is reasonable when what I actually said is the complete opposite. Some people..



I am sorry that you took offense. Not my intention. I quoted you but my response was mostly to him. I could of differentiated that. Why I included you in that was because dells are expensive also, although not as much. Checking your specs, you certainly did not pay no where near $2100.


----------



## notyadaddy (Aug 25, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> For $2.1k I'd take my chances and buy 7 of the Korean monitors. Even if 4 of them are absolute turd I still have 3 left for one hell of an Eyefinity setup.



okay that's great the monitor I suggested was 2K made in the USA full warranty but you go ahead with a different brand


----------



## theonedub (Aug 25, 2012)

james888 said:


> I am sorry that you took offense. Not my intention. I quoted you but my response was mostly to him. I could of differentiated that. Why I included you in that was because dells are expensive also, although not as much. Checking your specs, you certainly did not pay no where near $2100.



You don't say?! The guy that said $2,100 is too much for a monitor doesn't have a $2,100 monitor? That is crazy. 

I'm not sure what is so hard for you to understand. Some guy comes in and recommends a $2,000 monitor. Kantastic says no way would he pay that money for a single monitor- would rather chance it on 7 of these. I come in and agree that $2,000 is too much money for a single 'mission critical' level NEC display- would also take 7 of these Korean monitors or 3 DELLs. We both agree that the single $2,000 monitor isn't worth it over the other options out there. Somehow you come away with that thinking I'm all for two thousand dollar monitors? Bravo. 

TPU needs a block list option.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2012)

This is a warning for everyone, stay on topic and respect each others choice. If they want to spend more (or less) money for an item, it is their money. Suggestions are good but in no way they have to abide by it.


----------



## qmanning (Aug 25, 2012)

Is the Crossover the same panel? It seems to have the most sturdy stand out of the box, in comparison to the Catleap models, as well as a decent design to the unit itself. Which, obviously, is less important than the quality of the panel, but I'm curious as to if this is up to snuff?

Also, excuse the noobness of this comment - but what exactly does one do for plugging this (or the Catleap, or the PCBank, etc) into a US wall socket? I read in one place that you can use your standard computer cable (i'm assuming the standard three-pronged female on one end, three pronged male on the other), but I may be completely wrong.

Any help here would be greatly appreciated. This thread has been eye-opening and a joy to read through.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 25, 2012)

qmanning said:


> Is the Crossover the same panel? It seems to have the most sturdy stand out of the box, in comparison to the Catleap models, as well as a decent design to the unit itself. Which, obviously, is less important than the quality of the panel, but I'm curious as to if this is up to snuff?
> 
> Also, excuse the noobness of this comment - but what exactly does one do for plugging this (or the Catleap, or the PCBank, etc) into a US wall socket? I read in one place that you can use your standard computer cable (i'm assuming the standard three-pronged female on one end, three pronged male on the other), but I may be completely wrong.
> 
> Any help here would be greatly appreciated. This thread has been eye-opening and a joy to read through.



Buy the QH-270 Lite from Green_Sum, on sale now for 289.99 free ship no tax no duties to USA.  Has an amazing stand, the white trim around the black border makes the picture stand out better as well.  Just use the USA adapter and power brick they give you.


----------



## qmanning (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome. What about the power conversion?


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2012)

Both of the monitors I've purchased came with a 110-240v adapter. You may need an american plug to plug into the adapter. Same kind of power cable that comes with a PSU.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 25, 2012)

I have yet to see a combo as raved about as a crossover from accessorieswhole. He has a 3 pixel policy but most people get perfect panels. He has a good return policy and his 99.9% rating isn't just for show. Mine got here in 2 days FedEx from Korea in great packaging, and I'm not sure but I think he swapped in a thicker DVI cable. It costs more but it's the best option.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 25, 2012)

Man this thread just makes me drool. It is the next "toy on the wishlist" But then I dunno that the damn thing would even fit into my corner desk. It has shelves across the top. If it fit my desk would be "All Monitor" I guess that wouldn't be a bad thing 

Found a really old pic of my desk(Aww my Samsung 4:3)Note my very clever 5.1 mounting the rear imaging is perfect! 

Do any of these have any kind of "adjustments" or are they all fixed stands?


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 26, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Man this thread just makes me drool. It is the next "toy on the wishlist" But then I dunno that the damn thing would even fit into my corner desk. It has shelves across the top. If it fit my desk would be "All Monitor" I guess that wouldn't be a bad thing
> 
> Found a really old pic of my desk(Aww my Samsung 4:3)Note my very clever 5.1 mounting the rear imaging is perfect!
> 
> ...



Most of them have fixed stands that aren't height adjustable but they also have VESA mounting holes on the back. Your current monitor seems to have an exceptionally tall stand. My Catleap monitor itself is about 39cm tall (not sure how tall it is with the stock stand), and the stand I replaced it with allows me to lower it so that it's touching the base, which is about 2cm tall itself. Some brands of these monitors have thinner bezels so you may want to pick one of those if you're concerned about height.


----------



## neliz (Aug 26, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> Most of them have fixed stands that aren't height adjustable but they also have VESA mounting holes on the back. Your current monitor seems to have an exceptionally tall stand. My Catleap monitor itself is about 39cm tall (not sure how tall it is with the stock stand), and the stand I replaced it with allows me to lower it so that it's touching the base, which is about 2cm tall itself. Some brands of these monitors have thinner bezels so you may want to pick one of those if you're concerned about height.




I checked my catleap and it's 49cm  (or 19 inch for you's still into 17th century measurements.)


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 26, 2012)

neliz said:


> I checked my catleap and it's 49cm  (or 19 inch for you's still into 17th century measurements.)



I said monitor only, implying the panel + the frame, no stand.

After remeasuring it's actually about 40cm, so the lowest my monitor + aftermarking stand can be is 42cm.


----------



## neliz (Aug 26, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> I said monitor only, implying the panel + the frame, no stand.
> 
> After remeasuring it's actually about 40cm, so the lowest my monitor + aftermarking stand can be is 42cm.



Yeah, that sentence came off wrong as I removed some lines.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. Kanstastic that's an old picture that monitor is long gone. But yeah it had a height adjustable stand. My current 24" is actually on a box to raise it up because it doesn't have any adjustment.
Well I just measures my desk space and I have 48cm from the desk to the shelf. Looks like s tight squeeze..


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 26, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> I said monitor only, implying the panel + the frame, no stand.
> 
> After remeasuring it's actually about 40cm, so the lowest my monitor + aftermarking stand can be is 42cm.





neliz said:


> Yeah, that sentence came off wrong as I removed some lines.



Took me a while, but I finally figured it out. You probably meant to tell me how tall it was with the stock stand since I said I wasn't sure. My apologies if I came across as an ass, but I'm actually an ass so that happens a lot. 



INSTG8R said:


> Thanks guys. Kanstastic that's an old picture that monitor is long gone. But yeah it had a height adjustable stand. My current 24" is actually on a box to raise it up because it doesn't have any adjustment.
> Well I just measures my desk space and I have 48cm from the desk to the shelf. Looks like s tight squeeze..



You might as well replace it with a cheap VESA stand since the stock one is extremely wobbly anyway. My monitor was tilted to one side with the stock base and the plastic disk on mine was cracking on one side due to the unevenness.


----------



## Rei86 (Sep 2, 2012)

hmm been reading all the threads about the 27" monitors every since the Yamakasi got so much attention.  Plan was to sell my 50" plasma and replace with a large monitor to take care of all my media needs.  The only issue with these cheap panels is the fact that they have limited connectivity, not only that but the dead pixel policy.  However its nice that you can pay for the service of perfect pixel where they open it up and check it out for you before they ship.  Also to note I found one catleap with HDMI, DVI, DSUB inputs but it puts the monitor into the 400 dollar range.

Would like to note that the Achieva Shimian uses the same LG S-IPS panel and looks like it has a much sturdier stand.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 2, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> hmm been reading all the threads about the 27" monitors every since the Yamakasi got so much attention.  Plan was to sell my 50" plasma and replace with a large monitor to take care of all my media needs.  The only issue with these cheap panels is the fact that they have limited connectivity, not only that but the dead pixel policy.  However its nice that you can pay for the service of perfect pixel where they open it up and check it out for you before they ship.  Also to note I found one catleap with HDMI, DVI, DSUB inputs but it puts the monitor into the 400 dollar range.
> 
> Would like to note that the Achieva Shimian uses the same LG S-IPS panel and looks like it has a much sturdier stand.



I just got the Achieva Shimian QH-270 Lite from "green-sum," at Phusius' encouragement (quotes below), and I can say its a much better monitor that my previous garbage that never worked. As you say, the stand is definitely superior than most!  My only gripe is 1 green stuck pixel in the upper left corner, but for only $290, I can't complain. You can't see it unless its a totally dark background. 

All in all, I'd say it's pretty great!



Phusius said:


> Buy the QH-270 Lite from Green_Sum, on sale now for 289.99 free ship no tax no duties to USA.  Has an amazing stand, the white trim around the black border makes the picture stand out better as well.  Just use the USA adapter and power brick they give you.


----------



## Rei86 (Sep 2, 2012)

Have you tried running a stuck pixel program?  Usually just runs some RGB/HD Images over and over again in a period of mins to hours to days trying to revive the stuck pixel.


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a Catleap and a Shimian and the Shimian is definitely a better choice. I'm going to be purchasing another perfect pixel version in a week or so.

The only reason the Catleap's were more popular was due to the earlier batches having the ability to overclock. That is no longer the case.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 2, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> Have you tried running a stuck pixel program?  Usually just runs some RGB/HD Images over and over again in a period of mins to hours to days trying to revive the stuck pixel.



I havent but thanks for the suggestion. I received it Thursday and left town for the weekend Friday; I'm still away. I will search and give a try what you say when I get home. But the Shimiam is nice thus far. I still have the old monitor sitting in my room in the box; I have no idea how to try to fix it. I may take it to a local place to see if they can figure it out...  But no worries, as I have a good replacement currently!


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone have decent color profiles for these monitors? Personally I bought the Crossover 27Q LED-P version from Green-Sum, but the TFT - Central Crossover profile really doesn't change much, and the black levels are really bad...
If anyone have good profiles they are willing to share, it would be great


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 2, 2012)

Jegergrim said:


> Does anyone have decent color profiles for these monitors? Personally I bought the Crossover 27Q LED-P version from Green-Sum, but the TFT - Central Crossover profile really doesn't change much, and the black levels are really bad...
> If anyone have good profiles they are willing to share, it would be great



Been using one I picked up over at another forum, BababooeyHTJ at OC.net.

Removed the yellow tint from my monitor. I have a few others that I found for these panels if you'd like them as well. They are all pretty close.


----------



## Phusius (Sep 3, 2012)

Jegergrim said:


> Does anyone have decent color profiles for these monitors? Personally I bought the Crossover 27Q LED-P version from Green-Sum, but the TFT - Central Crossover profile really doesn't change much, and the black levels are really bad...
> If anyone have good profiles they are willing to share, it would be great



I change my ICC profile all the time because I am ocd.  Here is where I download them from:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I change my ICC profile all the time because I am ocd.  Here is where I download them from:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm



Thanks bro, I might try some of those. Man, I've had too much to drunk tonight, too many LIIT's. It's been a fun weekend!  
I'm just glad my new monitor worked!!!


----------



## King4x4 (Sep 6, 2012)

Any of you who are considering upgrading there GPUs to power these screens... I found that two 7950s are the sweet spot in PriceVsPerformance.

Here is a thread with most of the tests done on a Catleap:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171763


----------



## digibucc (Sep 6, 2012)

just got mine today, love it

thought i should note: the image table they show for compatibility is wrong. I bought it knowing it likely would not work with my 5850 - but it works perfectly. don't go by their chart but rather look for the dual link port on your gpu. i saw that i had one and the screen works wonderfully. couldn't be happier.


----------



## Rei86 (Sep 9, 2012)

I didn't get that whole GPU thing.  I would bet most GPU's produced in 2000's can power a 2560x1440 monitor just fine for normal usage.


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 9, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> I didn't get that whole GPU thing.  I would bet most GPU's produced in 2000's can power a 2560x1440 monitor just fine for normal usage.



If an HD 4000 is enough to power Apple's retina display on the Macbook Pro, it'll be more than enough for 1440P. Honestly though, unless you're gaming, something like a cheap $50 video card will do fine.


----------



## Rei86 (Sep 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> I have a Catleap and a Shimian and the Shimian is definitely a better choice. I'm going to be purchasing another perfect pixel version in a week or so.
> 
> The only reason the Catleap's were more popular was due to the earlier batches having the ability to overclock. That is no longer the case.



I have family in South Korea and the multiport versions with speakers are around 359.99 USD which doesn't include how much it would cost for them to ship it too me. 

Decided to just buy a normal one off of Ebay but just wondering which version to purchase.  Red-Cap or Dream-Seller.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 9, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> I have family in South Korea and the multiport versions with speakers are around 359.99 USD which doesn't include how much it would cost for them to ship it too me.
> 
> Decided to just buy a normal one off of Ebay but just wondering which version to purchase.  Red-Cap or Dream-Seller.



I hated red-cap!  My experience with them was awful, granted yours might be different. Green-sum was an awesome seller, might check them out.


----------



## Rei86 (Sep 9, 2012)

oh?  If you don't mind explaining I'm all ears.

Want to pick up a perfect pixel version with no hitch.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 9, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> oh?  If you don't mind explaining I'm all ears.
> 
> Want to pick up a perfect pixel version with no hitch.



I too wanted the pixel perfect, and bought such from red-cap.  The problem was when I received it, I received a monitor that not only had a loose panel knocking around but it did not work at all.(very poorly shipped IMO) It wouldn't turn on, hasn't since. The communication was decent at first, though limited in English (which I don't hold against them being from Korea after all). Red-cap seemed to think that all the issues that I plagued were normal, including the loose panel.  I was refunded $30 for a new power brick, but that did not work. When I received the new one from a seller on eBay, the power brick lights up, indicating that it works. But when plugged into the monitor, the light goes out and nothing worked. 

He advertised insured shipping, which means *nothing*; even eBay told me that means nothing, and they can't hold them to it. 

I was not without fault though, as I closed the case when the seller refunded me money for a new brick. He said it would work, and I thought he was right. Nothing worked. It's still sitting here. I don't have any knowledge of monitors in the slightest, so it may be some small thing that would fix it, but again I don't know. 

As I said before, your experience may be entirely different. After all, he did have pretty good feedback, so others apparently didnt have the same difficulty. It did not come with a US adapter, had to get one at RadioShack. 

Contrary to that experience, green-sum was a very proficient seller. Tracking emailed immediately. Arrived safely and quickly, 1 stuck pixel (unfortunate but I can live with it), pretty good English, US adapter included, and a stand that works! (Edit: and a monitor that works lol)


----------



## Rei86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback on your experience man.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm very very glad and very sad I found this thread (for my wallet's sake). Anyways, if I read correctly, the Shimian is the new one to buy? Would that be this one here? I see some have different features like HDMI and a few other things. How do I get the different models? What are the differences between "Quad HD" and "QH270-Lite", etc? Then I see this one which has LED which the previously linked one doesn't.

I'm considering buying three of these..then I'll have to buy another 7970....great.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 10, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Keep in mind guys, if you want to game on an IPS panel, lack of a built in scaler is a good thing. Average response time for IPS screens without scalers is between 5-10ms, with a scaler is 15-25ms. Main reason I went with the HP ZR30w over anything else. Dual-link DVI, DisplayPort, and a USB 2.0 hub.



100%

Scaler = bad

LGW3000H is still good price performance, and are less than £1000 now for 1600p.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 10, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I'm very very glad and very sad I found this thread (for my wallet's sake). Anyways, if I read correctly, the Shimian is the new one to buy? Would that be this one here? I see some have different features like HDMI and a few other things. How do I get the different models? What are the differences between "Quad HD" and "QH270-Lite", etc? Then I see this one which has LED which the previously linked one doesn't.
> 
> I'm considering buying three of these..then I'll have to buy another 7970....great.



I have the second one linked, from seller green-sum. His feedback is higher than the other seller. The 2 look pretty identical to be honest, but I'd make sure you go with someone with stellar feedback!  

And yeah, get another 7970 for some true goodness, I can vouch for that!


----------



## Guitar (Sep 10, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I have the second one linked, from seller green-sum. His feedback is higher than the other seller. The 2 look pretty identical to be honest, but I'd make sure you go with someone with stellar feedback!
> 
> And yeah, get another 7970 for some true goodness, I can vouch for that!



Okay, thanks. Does that seller have a pixel perfect version? It'd kill me to get one with one, even though most seem absolutely fine.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 10, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Okay, thanks. Does that seller have a pixel perfect version? It'd kill me to get one with one, even though most seem absolutely fine.



I don't remember but it would be nice to get zero dead/stuck pixels. Mine has one in the upper left corner. It's not too bad as I don't notice I'd all that often, but it's rather unfortunate that I got one at all.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 10, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I'm considering buying three of these..then I'll have to buy another 7970....great.





manofthem said:


> And yeah, get another 7970 for some true goodness, I can vouch for that!



And here I am on the other end of that spectrum. Dual 7970s and still on 1680x1050, lol.
Saving right now, but it looks like in about a month I'll be ordering one.
Anybody have any feedback regarding dhsummer? If not, I'll just go green_sum.


----------



## Rei86 (Sep 10, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Okay, thanks. Does that seller have a pixel perfect version? It'd kill me to get one with one, even though most seem absolutely fine.



All the sellers offer perfect pixel, but their wording can be vague as ..... if you know what I mean on what they consider perfect. 

Some of the ads have it advertised as they would open it to inspect for damage, dust between the glass (if you get the glass version) and screen, and check for pixel issue weather its stuck or dead.

I guess I'm gonna just go for it and buy one of the perfect pixel version and take my chance with it after I purchase a HDD and a new PSU.


----------



## King4x4 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ordered two screens (Catleaps, one for me and another for the wife) from Green-Sum Perfect Pixel. Each costed $380.

One was perfect. The other one very minor dead pixel in the far corner which is never visible.

A friend wanted a crossover perfect pixel and was willing to fork out $499 from accessorieswhole.

The screen was perfect in every aspect.

So can't go wrong with either of these sellers.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 10, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> And here I am on the other end of that spectrum. Dual 7970s and still on 1680x1050, lol.
> Saving right now, but it looks like in about a month I'll be ordering one.
> Anybody have any feedback regarding dhsummer? If not, I'll just go green_sum.



I'd say it's high time to buy a 2560.1440 monitor and put those bad-boy-cards to good use, let them stretch their legs. You'll love it!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 10, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'd say it's high time to buy a 2560.1440 monitor and put those bad-boy-cards to good use, let them stretch their legs. You'll love it!



Upgrading from 1280x1024 to 1680x1050 was day and night. I can only imagine the jump in image quality that's going to come from upgrading from 1680x1050 CCFL backlit panel to a 2560x1440 IPS panel.
I'm thinking of going with the glass panel, but I'm too worried about dust/dirt in between the panel and the pane of glass. How much of a pain in the ass is it to disassemble the monitor and clean that yourself?


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2012)

The glass is glued on. So, you have to heat it up to take it off. I'm not sure about reapplying it.

I believe I used DCsamsungmall (or something like that) to order from on ebay. He/she was very good at shipping out quickly and answering my questions.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> The glass is glued on. So, you have to heat it up to take it off. I'm not sure about reapplying it.
> 
> I believe I used DCsamsungmall (or something like that) to order from on ebay. He/she was very good at shipping out quickly and answering my questions.



So there's another trustworthy name I can talk to.
So far the two I've heard nothing bad about are green_sum and DCsamsungmall. Was originally going to buy one from Red Cap, but after reading most of this thread and the one on OCN, I'm glad I didn't.
If anybody else has suggestions for people/businesses online that are selling these or input as to which one I should get(leaning toward the Shimian for the better stand) or even just advice, let me know. I already know to get one without a scaler, and that if I go Catleap, I'll probably need a VESA stand.
Thanks in advance to anyone who replies.


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 10, 2012)

I can tell you that if you opt for the Catleap, you'll definitely want to replace the stand because the weak plastic material used for the base will not hold up over time. Mine started cracking where the neck met the base in a matter of days. I replaced it with a 3M monitor stand and it's great now. The only issue is that taking apart the monitor in order to remove the arc-thingy on the back is a PITA. Get the Shimian if it's cheaper, because it'll also be easier to modify.

This is the stand I bought: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013CD0DI/?tag=tec06d-20

If you decided to buy this stand, just note that you can't rotate the monitor from its horizontal orientation to a vertical orientation because the monitor is too large (in terms of screen size). The 3M stand is only meant up for up to 24" monitors. It's also not 100% stable, it does still wobble a bit depending on the situation, but it's much better than the stock stand. 

Or you can (and should) opt for a wall mount if your desk configuration permits. Mine didn't, so I settled for a desk stand.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 10, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> I can tell you that if you opt for the Catleap, you'll definitely want to replace the stand because the weak plastic material used for the base will not hold up over time. Mine started cracking where the neck met the base in a matter of days. I replaced it with a 3M monitor stand and it's great now. The only issue is that taking apart the monitor in order to remove the arc-thingy on the back is a PITA. Get the Shimian if it's cheaper, because it'll also be easier to modify.
> 
> This is the stand I bought: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013CD0DI/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> ...



Would absolutely have to be a desk stand, there's a window directly behind my desk.
Like I said, I'm leaning towards the Shimian for the stand, but for nearly the same price I could get the Catleap and a decent desk-stand. Also, not being able to rotate the monitor from landscape to portrait and vice-versa doesn't bother me, I don't do but a tiny bit of photo editing. The rest of the time it's gaming, surfing the web, watching movies, and listening to and/or composing music. What _would_ bother me is buying one with embedded speakers. I'll never use them and they'll just end up pissing me off from my OCD, lol.
I'm strictly buying for the IPS panel, not the stand, not the speakers, not the brand. I simply want what you folks have found is the best of these offerings and from a seller who won't jerk me around.
You guys(and gals?) have already been a tremendous help, thank you.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 10, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> I can tell you that if you opt for the Catleap, you'll definitely want to replace the stand because the weak plastic material used for the base will not hold up over time.



Mine seems quite sturdy,but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 11, 2012)

So looking, how is the seller dream-seller? He has the pixel perfect and adapter perfect one for $350. The only other pixel perfect one I saw was from red cap.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Voltag...1402?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4aba04431a


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> So looking, how is the seller dream-seller? He has the pixel perfect and adapter perfect one for $350. The only other pixel perfect one I saw was from red cap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Voltag...1402?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4aba04431a



That's the monitor I bought and seller I used for a monitor for my father. I'll be getting another soon. I got it in three days after ordering. Faster than Newegg.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> That's the monitor I bought and seller I used for a monitor for my father. I'll be getting another soon. I got it in three days after ordering. Faster than Newegg.



Nice. I might end up pulling the trigger tonight. If it is nice, might end up ordering two more.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, based on everything I've seen and heard so far, the only way it isn't going to be at least "nice" is if some really bad, weird shit happens.

So in other words, you will very likely soon be over a cool grand poorer.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 11, 2012)

My monitor seems to not work with any adapters: neither HDMI nor DVI MiniDP to DVI seems to work for me.  Only works DVI straight.  Is this normal?


----------



## Luke (Sep 11, 2012)

manofthem said:


> My monitor seems to not work with any adapters: neither HDMI nor DVI MiniDP to DVI seems to work for me.  Only works DVI straight.  Is this normal?



The adapters need to be Dual Link DVI

I am currently using a HP Display port to Dual-Link DVI Adapter with a Catleap with no problems


----------



## manofthem (Sep 11, 2012)

Luke said:


> The adapters need to be Dual Link DVI
> 
> I am currently using a HP Display port to Dual-Link DVI Adapter with a Catleap with no problems



Danke, I shall keep that in mind should I have the need in the future. I wonder at how many 7970's it would take to drive 3 of these monitors while maxing out intense games....most decidedly out of my budget


----------



## Rei86 (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.overlordcomputer.com/category_s/1817.htm

Don't know if anyone has posted this link.
Don't know the deal about 120hz.net issues but looks like its gonna be quality.  Ships to their warehouse in Cali, they check it for you for whatever version you purchase 120hz OC etc etc dead pixel, stuck pixel before they ship it too you.  They'll also box in a box in a box like method to make sure it won't be damaged on its way to you.

Another great alt if you don't wanna purchase one on Ebay.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 11, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> http://www.overlordcomputer.com/category_s/1817.htm
> 
> Don't know if anyone has posted this link.
> Don't know the deal about 120hz.net issues but looks like its gonna be quality.  Ships to their warehouse in Cali, they check it for you for whatever version you purchase 120hz OC etc etc dead pixel, stuck pixel before they ship it too you.  They'll also box in a box in a box like method to make sure it won't be damaged on its way to you.
> ...



Where are you seeing these monitors as 120hz?


----------



## Rei86 (Sep 11, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Where are you seeing these monitors as 120hz?



http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270OC_display_p/ot_x270oc.htm
http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270OC_pixel_perfect_display_p/ot_x270oc_pp.htm

http://www.overlordcomputer.com/Overclock_Overview_s/1825.htm



			
				overlord said:
			
		

> *The Tempest X270OC* is a 27 inch 1440 IPS display that is similar in every respect to every other 27 inch 1440 IPS display out there - except in one important regard: The PCBs used. Our OC model is your standard display warrantied to run at a refresh rate of 60hz.* However, the PCB design will allow users to push the refresh rate past the usual 65-67hz roadblock on up to 120hz (and beyond although diminishing returns kick in very quickly past 120hz.)* Several factors come into play when attempting to reach the refresh rate of the Gods. First and foremost is your graphics card. Here the adage - "MOAR POWA!" - holds true. To get past 96hz you need some serious graphics processing power. In addition, you need as much copper between your monster graphics card and the display. We recommend going with a high quality 24AWG DVI cable (a version of which will be available on our website coincidentally around the time the first batch of OC models will roll out to customers in October. Weird timing we know.) The overclock process for those willing to hit a nice number like 96hz is pretty straightforward and hitting the 120hz mark on the nose can take some tweaking of your graphics card timings. Guides are available on the web and the best place to look is our sister site 120hz.net.



They warranty the OCed monitors for one full year which is more than that can be said for the other outfitters on Ebay.  Might pick up the X270ME PP version as it has all the inputs I desire and I really don't care if my monitor is 120 or 60 atm.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, finally have the money to go through with the purchase.
Has anybody purchased one of the Overlord monitors? Can't decide if I want a perfect pixel Shimian from dream-seller on eBay(thanks for the heads up, erocker!) or an Overlord perfect pixel. They're pretty close in price to each other(~$10), so it's basically a matter of whether I'll need to replace the stand or not on whichever monitor. Contrary to my previous statement, I don't really care if it has speakers or not.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 17, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Ok, finally have the money to go through with the purchase.
> Has anybody purchased one of the Overlord monitors? Can't decide if I want a perfect pixel Shimian from dream-seller on eBay(thanks for the heads up, erocker!) or an Overlord perfect pixel. They're pretty close in price to each other(~$10), so it's basically a matter of whether I'll need to replace the stand or not on whichever monitor. Contrary to my previous statement, I don't really care if it has speakers or not.
> Any help would be appreciated.



Shimian comes with an amazing stand, no need to replace it.  Just my two cents.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 17, 2012)

Doesn't the overlord single input come with the better PCB that doesn't skip frames?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 17, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Doesn't the overlord single input come with the better PCB that doesn't skip frames?



No idea, just followed the link Rei86 posted and it's the same panel and looks like a nice stand.
If this is true, I'll pay the extra $10 for the Overlord.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2012)

My Shimian has been great and I'm pleased with it. As Phusius said the stand is very stable, no issues there. Only issue I've had is one stuck pixel, but if you're paying for a perfect pixel, you shouldn't have that problem.


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Doesn't the overlord single input come with the better PCB that doesn't skip frames?



I'm not really sure what you mean. The Overlord monitors are Yamakasi Catleaps that are rebranded. The single input PCB's are pretty much the same over all of these monitors. They don't have a scalar so there is minimal input lag.


----------



## Rei86 (Oct 17, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Ok, finally have the money to go through with the purchase.
> Has anybody purchased one of the Overlord monitors? Can't decide if I want a perfect pixel Shimian from dream-seller on eBay(thanks for the heads up, erocker!) or an Overlord perfect pixel. They're pretty close in price to each other(~$10), so it's basically a matter of whether I'll need to replace the stand or not on whichever monitor. Contrary to my previous statement, I don't really care if it has speakers or not.
> Any help would be appreciated.





cdawall said:


> Doesn't the overlord single input come with the better PCB that doesn't skip frames?



Wish I knew more but apparently overlord had a setback.

For me I've made up my mind and go with this
http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270SE_pixel_perfect_display_p/ot_x270se_pp.htm

So I'll let you know when the item actually gets to me.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm not really sure what you mean. The Overlord monitors are Yamakasi Catleaps that are rebranded. The single input PCB's are pretty much the same over all of these monitors. They don't have a scalar so there is minimal input lag.



http://120hz.net/showthread.php?629-Catleap-2B-Extreme-120hz-Sale-Information

They use the 2B OC PCB inside of them to allow up to 135Hz without skipping frames.

It should be this model infact

http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270OC_display_p/ot_x270oc.htm


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://120hz.net/showthread.php?629-Catleap-2B-Extreme-120hz-Sale-Information
> 
> They use the 2B OC PCB inside of them to allow up to 135Hz without skipping frames.



AH, ok. The skipping frames part had me confused. Not all of the 2B's will go that high but there is a better chance they can OC. The other PCB models just won't go past around 70hz without (not just skipping frames) but breaking. With the Overlord monitors they test them out ahead of time and sell them as OC models or not. Also, the Catleap 2B PCB's have a connector for a 2nd output that isn't used.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> AH, ok. The skipping frames part had me confused. Not all of the 2B's will go that high but there is a better chance they can OC. The other PCB models just won't go past around 70hz without (not just skipping frames) but breaking. With the Overlord monitors they test them out ahead of time and sell them as OC models or not. Also, the Catleap 2B PCB's have a connector for a 2nd output that isn't used.





			
				overlord said:
			
		

> The Tempest X270OC is a 27 inch 1440 IPS display that is similar in every respect to every other 27 inch 1440 IPS display out there - except in one important regard: The PCBs used. Our OC model is your standard display warrantied to run at a refresh rate of 60hz. However, the PCB design will allow users to push the refresh rate past the usual 65-67hz roadblock on up to 120hz (and beyond although diminishing returns kick in very quickly past 120hz.) Several factors come into play when attempting to reach the refresh rate of the Gods. First and foremost is your graphics card. Here the adage - "MOAR POWA!" - holds true. To get past 96hz you need some serious graphics processing power. In addition, you need as much copper between your monster graphics card and the display. We recommend going with a high quality 24AWG DVI cable (a version of which will be available on our website coincidentally around the time the first batch of OC models will roll out to customers in October. Weird timing we know.) The overclock process for those willing to hit a nice number like 96hz is pretty straightforward and hitting the 120hz mark on the nose can take some tweaking of your graphics card timings. Guides are available on the web and the best place to look is our sister site 120hz.net.



These are the ones I was looking at.


----------



## Rei86 (Oct 17, 2012)

well the OC model is supposed to be tested and pass before its shipped out.  So it should OC and maybe you can leave a note to ask about the skipping frames to be checked also.


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2012)

I never heard a thing about skipping frames until now.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> I never heard a thing about skipping frames until now.



Apparently the multiple input models could be forced up to 124Hz, but they did not actually display all 124Hz they skipped frames to display said resolution.


----------



## Rei86 (Oct 18, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Apparently the multiple input models could be forced up to 124Hz, but they did not actually display all 124Hz they skipped frames to display said resolution.



But aren't some of you a bit scared of shortening the life of your monitors by OCing up to 120hz?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

I am really tempted to grab one of these.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> But aren't some of you a bit scared of shortening the life of your monitors by OCing up to 120hz?



My many year old 1680X1050 monitors have been oc'd to the max of the PCB for a while just only happened to be 65Hz.


----------



## Rei86 (Oct 18, 2012)

cdawall said:


> My many year old 1680X1050 monitors have been oc'd to the max of the PCB for a while just only happened to be 65Hz.



yeah but 1920x1080 > has 60 ~ 120 ~ 240

Where else you won't find a factory 120hz 2560x1440/1600 screen.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> yeah but 1920x1080 > has 60 ~ 120 ~ 240
> 
> Where else you won't find a factory 120hz 2560x1440/1600 screen.



You don't it probably does shorten the life of the monitor, but at the same time oh well. Most of the things I do with my HW shortens it life.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2012)

If and when I finally get one of these, I have been saying that for a little while now... Well I just had the realization that I have a spare 1440x900 monitor. Then I had the amazing idea of PLP eyefinity with one of these. After a little research I found contradicting information as to if PLP is even possible. I personally would not care much that the picture quality of the two side portrait monitors would not be as good. Mine, and apparently all 1440x900 monitors are 19" and would not fit perfectly with a 1440p monitor.

I did find aninteresting pic at hardforums. This guy has his side 1440x900 monitors pulled back a little so that their screens sit evenly with the 1440p center monitor.






Thoughts?


----------



## Rowsol (Oct 29, 2012)

erocker said:


> That's the monitor I bought and seller I used for a monitor for my father. I'll be getting another soon. I got it in three days after ordering. Faster than Newegg.



How exactly does the power plug work?


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2012)

It comes with a power brick and a two cables. One is for North America, the other is for Asia or Europe.. Not too sure.


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 5, 2012)

So I've made up my mind.  Was gonna go with the overlord but the issues with it never being in stock and them having issues at getting items in stock has made me switch to one of these





Crossover 27Q

Same LG IPS panel ranging from A to A+.  Great looking stand from reviews that I have found online compared to the other Korean versions.
Hope to have mine this coming week or next week, will put up my review after playing with it.

EDIT: I knew this monitor was discussed before on the forums but couldn't remember.  Went back a few pages and it was.  Still i find this to be the better buy ATM.


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 7, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> So I've made up my mind.  Was gonna go with the overlord but the issues with it never being in stock and them having issues at getting items in stock has made me switch to one of these
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/311ouif.jpg
> Crossover 27Q
> ...




Looking at the seller's page, it says that this monitor isn't compatible with the Radeon 5850/70 gpu's.  Any idea why?  It has less powerful cards as being compatible with it so it must not be a straight power issue.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 7, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> Looking at the seller's page, it says that this monitor isn't compatible with the Radeon 5850/70 gpu's.  Any idea why?  It has less powerful cards as being compatible with it so it must not be a straight power issue.



Isn't it a dual link dvi issue?


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 7, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> Looking at the seller's page, it says that this monitor isn't compatible with the Radeon 5850/70 gpu's.  Any idea why?  It has less powerful cards as being compatible with it so it must not be a straight power issue.



Not all GPU's are made equal, Some do not have dual link DVI out. (Some msi cards come to mind)


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 7, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> Looking at the seller's page, it says that this monitor isn't compatible with the Radeon 5850/70 gpu's.  Any idea why?  It has less powerful cards as being compatible with it so it must not be a straight power issue.



You need a DVI-D connection.

That's what people with 2560x1440/1600 are concenred about with buyers.

Since HDMI and DP does support high resolution I guess you could get a DP/HDMI > DVI-D adaptor and have it worked that way if your card does have that port

Reference Asus 5870 and has a HDMI and DP ports
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_eah5870_v2_review/2

DP to DVI-D cable
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045JTAC6/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Luke (Nov 7, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> Looking at the seller's page, it says that this monitor isn't compatible with the Radeon 5850/70 gpu's.  Any idea why?  It has less powerful cards as being compatible with it so it must not be a straight power issue.



I have used the Catleap screens with both a 5850 and a 5870

I have had 3 running from a 5870 only issues i had is that i had no display in the bios
I was using a DP to Dual Link DVI Adapter for the 3rd screen

I haven't had any issues with my non reference 5850 even get display in the bios


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 7, 2012)

Luke said:


> I have used the Catleap screens with both a 5850 and a 5870
> 
> I have had 3 running from a 5870 only issues i had is that i had no display in the bios
> I was using a DP to Dual Link DVI Adapter for the 3rd screen
> ...



Some people say its an issue because of the high resolution screen and the computer trying to configure into the high vs low res BIOS screen.

I've been told at times it can take awhile with a high resolution monitor before the BIOS actually displays on screen.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2012)

So, to be sure, the general consensus on these monitors is great?  I plan on grabbing two or three.


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 7, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> So, to be sure, the general consensus on these monitors is great?  I plan on grabbing two or three.



Which brand you get doesn't matter that much.

Screen technology - They all use LG IPS Panels which are the same ones found in Dells, HP, and Apple.

HOWEVER Dell, HP and Apple are given A+ grades which are to be pixel perfect and least amount of defects.  And with a company like them they are more than happy to when you have a dead/stuck pixel to take it back and replace it with another.  

These sellers are a bit tricky.  If you purchase one without the words "Perfect Pixel" you can end up with a perfect monitor or one with stuck/dead pixels.  This gamble is up too you as non PP monitors are around the 2XX~3XX range.  

IF you do purchase one with PP stamped on check the sellers item details.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pix...1766?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20cb63ff66

Green-Sum's ad pretty much explains it what is PP model and which one isn't.





Also realize that most of the Korean versions are glassed...meaning they are glossy and you will get reflection.  If that's something you can't deal with, you can buy one and heat gun the glass off since its just glued on, or buy one from the likes of Dell which is matte.  I personally prefer matte because i really hate reflections but yeah...

All of the SK versions will usually have one input connection.  You can purchase ones with built in speakers and multi inputs but most of us prefer the single input with (also they have no scaler most of the time) to have low input lag.

With that said the Yamakasi Catleaps has garbage stands from all the reviews I've read.
The ACHIEVA Shimian, Crossover, and Overlord all seems to have better stands.  Not only that they all cost about the same so pick the cheapest at the time.  Also to your 1st question every one pretty much agrees when these screens work they look great.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 7, 2012)

I have an Yamakasi catleap and have been using it for ages, It only has dual link DVI and thats fine with me, The screen is great and i coulden't be happyer.

Only downside is the crap stand but if you Don't have kids and are not going to knock the screen then it does it's job.


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2012)

Got a catleap?  Hate the stand??  Here's a good solution :3

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00455GH58/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Binge said:


> Got a catleap?  Hate the stand??  Here's a good solution :3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00455GH58/?tag=tec06d-20



Yeah, for half the price of a catleap.  I could make a stand like that for less than $10.


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Yeah, for half the price of a catleap.  I could make a stand like that for less than $10.



$199.68 =! $3XX.XX

You make a stand like that for $10 and you can sell it for a whole lot man!  Start a business.  These things are super stable and reliable.\

::EDIT:: for the confused people 199.68 = [2(Price of very nice replacement stand option)]


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2012)

I use this one. Love it and it'll last forever.  ERGOTRON 45-214-026 MX Desk Mount LCD Arm


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> I use this one. Love it and it'll last forever.  ERGOTRON 45-214-026 MX Desk Mount LCD Arm



Yes!  That one I linked is just an HP rebranded Ergotron.  They are so nice.


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 8, 2012)

So I'm a South Korean....Songtan SK is my hometown

Now I live on the east coast and I must say I usually ship stuff off to my relatives who now live around Inchon and Gangnam, and it can take up too two weeks or more.  Not only that shipping is pretty damn expensive.

I ordered my Crossover 11/6/12 and it was shipped on that day from Inchon, arrived in Alaska yesterday and ended up at my doorstep today.  Now mind you that the city I live in has a very large FedEX hub.

I asked my mom when she was in SK to check out the prices of these screens with my cousin and at retail it was gonna cost around 350 dollars so I wonder how much these guys are paying at whole sale price and shipping...

I'm just amazed that this international shipping happened so quickly.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 8, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> So I'm a South Korean....Songtan SK is my hometown
> 
> Now I live on the east coast and I must say I usually ship stuff off to my relatives who now live around Inchon and Gangnam, and it can take up too two weeks or more.  Not only that shipping is pretty damn expensive.
> 
> ...


I got in contact with a guy living in south korea seeing if he could get me a crossover or something for even cheaper. He could not from a regular retailer and for wholesale he would have to get me the same price as ebay. He said that they bought them for about $200-250 depending on bulk amount through wholesale and got next to free shipping for whatever reason.


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 8, 2012)

james888 said:


> I got in contact with a guy living in south korea seeing if he could get me a crossover or something for even cheaper. He could not from a regular retailer and for wholesale he would have to get me the same price as ebay. He said that they bought them for about $200-250 depending on bulk amount through wholesale and could but got next to free shipping for whatever reason.



Very nice profit indeed.

When I have time later on this week I'll set this thing up and check it out


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2012)

Is there any point spending extra on the RETINA LED version??

Retina LED

regular LED Version


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 19, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is there any point spending extra on the RETINA LED version??
> 
> Retina LED
> 
> regular LED Version



I could be wrong, but AFAIK, the Apple Retina panel is the same as these IPS panels. It's just a name.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2012)

So thats a yes then?  the retina does come with a lot more connections like HDMI and DP 1.2 etc etc


----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2012)

I googled it.



> Retina Display is a brand name used by Apple for liquid crystal displays which they claim have a high enough pixel density that the human eye is unable to notice pixelation at a typical viewing distance.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retina_Display

So retina is pretty much just marketing terminology in this case. If the extra ports are worth it for you go ahead. I think you can find cheaper units with extra ports though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2012)

In that case I'll just stick to the regular version then, the additional ports would be nice though but DVI-D is just fine


----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> In that case I'll just stick to the regular version then, the additional ports would be nice though but DVI-D is just fine



If you want the extra ports there are other non retina models that have them. I have read the they add lag though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2012)

Im also interested in this 'New Crossover' monitor, but it doesnt come with pixel perfect and i dont want to risk paying for something that I need to ship back if defective.


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have that monitor, the PP version.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> I have that monitor, the PP version.



would you recommend it??


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> would you recommend it??



Any of the monitors with this IPS panel is just fine.  

For me it came down to who offered the best price with PP.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> Any of the monitors with this IPS panel is just fine.
> 
> For me it came down to who offered the best price with PP.



Well getting the new crossover means that I  dont need to buy a better stand for it.  Worth it in my opinion


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 21, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well getting the new crossover means that I  dont need to buy a better stand for it.  Worth it in my opinion



Yeah that was a thing I looked at.too.  the stand on the crossover is excellent IMO.  I do have to say tho that the back area where the screen is mounted to the.stand is a bit thin and maybe if you adjust your screen a lot it might break. 

Also take a look at the overlord monitors, they have a pretty sturdy stand also unlike the cat leaps.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2012)

Thats not a problem, the stand on my NEC is pretty solid - Worst case scenario I can swap them over easily since you dont need to take the entire screen apart like the catleap to replace the stand.

Ive tried to ebay search for Overlord monitors but im either spelling it incorrectly or im doing something wrong because im not bringing anything up.


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 21, 2012)

you live in the UK so forget about the Overlord.  But if you're curious about it here's the link I posted earlier in this thread

http://www.overlordcomputer.com/


----------



## antiflow (Nov 22, 2012)

*YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q271 RETINA LED FullHD 27" S-IPS 2560X1440 HDMI PIP DP Monitor*



FreedomEclipse said:


> Is there any point spending extra on the RETINA LED version??
> 
> Retina LED
> 
> regular LED Version



HELLO EVERYONE,  I have also been looking at this Retina Model, but have been reading about the Imput-Lag associated with the additional ports.

Can anyone tell me how much it actually is... compared to a regular Q270 @60Hz and the overclocked 2B Q270 Version @ 120Hz?

Is there anything else better available?

Thanks !


----------



## Rei86 (Nov 22, 2012)

antiflow said:


> HELLO EVERYONE,  I have also been looking at this Retina Model, but have been reading about the Imput-Lag associated with the additional ports.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much it actually is... compared to a regular Q270 @60Hz and the overclocked 2B Q270 Version @ 120Hz?
> 
> ...



Don't know the answer too your question but try this website 

http://120hz.net/

Or this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1232084/yamakasi-catleap-q270-100hz-guaranteed


----------



## Millennium (Jan 9, 2013)

Since switching to win8 I neglected my colour profiles. Just fixed this and - wow  

Do it now if you don't know what I'm talking about....

http://scribsfjr.com/tech.htm

I use D65 - and though the whole shortcuts thing is nice the proper way to install these is Control Panel > Colour Management


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2013)

That Support truck for Harley Riders was brilliant! Lot's of lolz. Cheers for the FJR. Gotta try more that profilings stuff. Thx.


----------



## v12dock (Jan 12, 2013)

Monoprice now offers monitors with the exact same panels 

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=11307&cs_id=1130703&p_id=9579&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes...though they are backordered for almost 2 months now after the intro sale ($319 I believe).


----------



## Nordic (Jan 12, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes...though they are backordered for almost 2 months now after the intro sale ($319 I believe).



I wish I had cought that.


----------



## erixx (Jan 23, 2013)

Now the 30" IPS are coming... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-N...mputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item1c2f41078f


----------



## erixx (Jan 25, 2013)

Reading most reviews or customer feedback (not much yet) of the three korean brands that make 30" monitors it becomes clear that these are LCD, not LED, because
- they are thicker than LED monitors
- hotter ...
- the power brick also gets hot

En fin, as said elsewhere I believe that 2013 will be a year of bigger monitors, and I can't wait to see what other brands will offer....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes I also expect 2013 to be the year of further affordable 1440P availability outside of Korea/eBay.


----------



## Rei86 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes I also expect 2013 to be the year of further affordable 1440P availability outside of Korea/eBay.



I don't.


----------



## Frick (Feb 3, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes I also expect 2013 to be the year of further affordable 1440P availability outside of Korea/eBay.





Rei86 said:


> I don't.



I've been saying for almost a year now, but it does look bleak. All the fuzz is about them "4k"-monitors, it feels like 1440/1600 is left behind. IF they actually made 4k widely avaliable it'd be great, but that is even further away.


----------



## Rei86 (Feb 3, 2013)

Frick said:


> I've been saying for almost a year now, but it does look bleak. All the fuzz is about them "4k"-monitors, it feels like 1440/1600 is left behind. IF they actually made 4k widely avaliable it'd be great, but that is even further away.



Yup.

This year's hoopla is all about 3840×2160 and most of them are at and around the 10k price point which is way out for a lot of people (like me).  And down the line with all TV manufactures going all in with "UHD" 2560x1440/1600 is out and we'll get a new standard of 3840x2160 but like you already said we're about 1~5 years out before it becomes the affordable standard.


----------



## erocker (Feb 3, 2013)

Rei86 said:


> Yup.
> 
> This year's hoopla is all about 3840×2160 and most of them are at and around the 10k price point which is way out for a lot of people (like me).  And down the line with all TV manufactures going all in with "UHD" 2560x1440/1600 is out and we'll get a new standard of 3840x2160 but like you already said we're about 1~5 years out before it becomes the affordable standard.



I agree, and this perfect pixel Achevia Shimian 27" 2560x1440 will hold me over nicely until then. $320 bucks for this thing and there are no issues whatsoever with it. Money well spent.


----------



## Kenshai (Feb 3, 2013)

erixx said:


> Reading most reviews or customer feedback (not much yet) of the three korean brands that make 30" monitors it becomes clear that these are LCD, not LED, because
> - they are thicker than LED monitors
> - hotter ...
> - the power brick also gets hot
> ...



Well, as far as hotter goes, there's more screen surface area requiring more power to light the monitor. The power brick is likely the same crappy one they've been sending with all of them. They work, but aren't the best. Mine gets warm on my Shimian.


----------



## Rei86 (Feb 4, 2013)

BTW just to let you all know the CrossOver 27Q is 59hz actually...and it annoys the crap out of me as it badly tears pretty much every media file I watch.

And yes I'm using a DL DVI-D out on my 680 with a DL DVI-D cable to the monitor. 

God I can't wait for the day when DisplayPort becomes the standard.


----------



## techtard (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a new video card and a Korean 27" monitor.
Out of these 3, which would be the best?

Shimian
Catleap
Crossover


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2013)

Shimian over the Catleap for sure. It's more solid of a build.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 5, 2013)

Rei86 said:


> BTW just to let you all know the CrossOver 27Q is 59hz actually...and it annoys the crap out of me as it badly tears pretty much every media file I watch.
> 
> And yes I'm using a DL DVI-D out on my 680 with a DL DVI-D cable to the monitor.
> 
> God I can't wait for the day when DisplayPort becomes the standard.



The only reference I can find to them being 59hz is from some guy who didn't realize that's an old nvidia driver bug. I'd blame your tearing on something else, or on your specific model variant, because there's like 5 monitors with the Crossover name and I've never seen a screen tearing complaint.


----------



## Rei86 (Feb 5, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> The only reference I can find to them being 59hz is from some guy who didn't realize that's an old nvidia driver bug. I'd blame your tearing on something else, or on your specific model variant, because there's like 5 monitors with the Crossover name and I've never seen a screen tearing complaint.



I've heard it isn't a Nvidia bug but a Windows 7 thing where it will detect the correct refresh rate of the monitor.  And apparently a lot of monitors are not 60hz  

VLC has screen tearing issues when watching videos and it annoys the hell out of me.  Been trying to find all sorts of fixes and I haven't found one.  Might just get another 2560x1440/1600.


----------



## Maban (Feb 5, 2013)

Many (all?) monitors are actually 59.94Hz and just get reported as 59Hz by Windows and various programs.


----------



## Rei86 (Feb 6, 2013)

Maban said:


> Many (all?) monitors are actually 59.94Hz and just get reported as 59Hz by Windows and various programs.



Many.

My Asus TN panel is true 60hz, if I remember right the Sony PlayStation 3D display is true 60 also etc etc.


----------



## Kalevalen (Feb 6, 2013)

Just got myself a Crossover Gold, now i need a better tv


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2013)

Kalevalen said:


> Just got myself a Crossover Gold, now i need a better tv



I know what you mean. My Shimian is used more as a TV than my TV is now.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 8, 2013)

Can you still buy these for under $300 anywhere?  They all have raised their prices on Ebay to $330+ range... damn, that sucks.  I was thinking of buying another.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2013)

Not under. Even a used Catleap from some guy in California went for like $370 and $40 shipping. Couldn't figure that one out.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 8, 2013)

erixx said:


> Reading most reviews or customer feedback (not much yet) of the three korean brands that make 30" monitors it becomes clear that these are LCD, not LED, because
> - they are thicker than LED monitors
> - hotter ...
> - the power brick also gets hot
> ...



LCD is the type of display panel and LED is a type of back lighting or side lighting.


----------



## zithe (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270SE_display_p/ot_x270se_a.htm Anyone had one of these brands?


----------



## Rei86 (Feb 8, 2013)

zithe said:


> http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270SE_display_p/ot_x270se_a.htm Anyone had one of these brands?



Same panel as everything else.  Scribby hasn't been able to get the A+ panels and only A and A- as of late.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 12, 2013)

It was a truly sad day last night when I retired my Dell 24" ultrasharp.

But it's successor is freakin' awesome!

Had a 5% off Microcenter coupon and broke down and got the Auria 27" 2560x1440 IPS monitor with DVI, HDMI, Displayport, and speakers.  

Stand is a little short but the display is glorious!

$399 plus tax at Microcenter:

http://www.microcenter.com/product/384780/EQ276W_27_IPS_LED_Monitor

I know I paid a premium BUT I got $20 off and I could return it in 15 days (if I got a dead pixel).


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone know of a decent stand to replace the crap default one on the Auria? I know it's VESA 100x100 but I've had no luck looking around for monitor stands that aren't outrageously priced.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 12, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Does anyone know of a decent stand to replace the crap default one on the Auria? I know it's VESA 100x100 but I've had no luck looking around for monitor stands that aren't outrageously priced.



You can get a VESA 100x100 wall mount off Ebay for under $10 free shipping.  an actual stand though is going to be pricey.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 12, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Does anyone know of a decent stand to replace the crap default one on the Auria? I know it's VESA 100x100 but I've had no luck looking around for monitor stands that aren't outrageously priced.



Monoprice has a couple, both stands and desk mounts. This one is similar to the old school UltraSharp stands (http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=1082808&p_id=5970&seq=1&format=2#description) and its only ~$20.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 12, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Monoprice has a couple, both stands and desk mounts. This one is similar to the old school UltraSharp stands (http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=1082808&p_id=5970&seq=1&format=2#description) and its only ~$20.



Will that hold a 27" monitor (since it's listed as 10-23") Thanks for the link! ~$25 ish is definitely the price range I consider reasonable 

I had seen on some sites stands in the $60-100 range and that's just insane.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 12, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Will that hold a 27" monitor (since it's listed as 10-23") Thanks for the link! ~$25 ish is definitely the price range I consider reasonable
> 
> I had seen on some sites stands in the $60-100 range and that's just insane.



With stands, wall mounts, etc I always go by the weight. The screen size is just a recommendation for those who don't know how much their LCDs weigh (especially when you get into HDTVs with large plates of glass, CCFL backlights, etc). There is no way any of these LED backlit 27s weigh even close to 30lbs.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 12, 2013)

theonedub said:


> With stands, wall mounts, etc I always go by the weight. The screen size is just a recommendation for those who don't know how much their LCDs weigh (especially when you get into HDTVs with large plates of glass, CCFL backlights, etc). There is no way any of these LED backlit 27s weigh even close to 30lbs.



OK awesome. I'm ordering it now 

Finally my monitor won't shake anytime someone in the house moves


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a quick question. I know that this monitor requires dual link DVI in order to display the full resolution, but will it display 1920x1200 if connected to a single link DVI port? I've yet to purchase a video card with dual link DVI for my Hackintosh, and the motherboard only has a single link DVI port. Would I be able to use the monitor at all? My motherboard manual says that the maximum resolution output from the DVI port is 1920x1200.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 21, 2013)

1920x1200 should be fine via single link dvi, but lets let an actual owner of one of these chime in.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 21, 2013)

Think u need dual link dvi cuz my hdmi only gave me 1920 res.


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 21, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Think u need dual link dvi cuz my hdmi only gave me 1920 res.



But it worked right? I don't want to dismantle my current Windows computer and put together the Hackintosh only to not have a monitor to use it with. As long as the display still works, albeit at a lower resolution, I'm fine.


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2013)

Kantastic said:


> Hey guys, I have a quick question. I know that this monitor requires dual link DVI in order to display the full resolution, but will it display 1920x1200 if connected to a single link DVI port? I've yet to purchase a video card with dual link DVI for my Hackintosh, and the motherboard only has a single link DVI port. Would I be able to use the monitor at all? My motherboard manual says that the maximum resolution output from the DVI port is 1920x1200.



No. If the monitor has the "multi input" with an HDMI then yes, it will display at 1920x1080. Single link DVI doesn't work and the single input models.


----------



## Luke (Feb 21, 2013)

Kantastic said:


> But it worked right? I don't want to dismantle my current Windows computer and put together the Hackintosh only to not have a monitor to use it with. As long as the display still works, albeit at a lower resolution, I'm fine.



I think it depends if you have scaler in the screen or not.
If the screen has HDMI/VGA ect then i think it will work but i can't be sure as i don't have one with those inputs.

When i tried with mine (only has the DVI) it would not work with a mainboard that only had single link DVI.


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2013)

Luke said:


> I think it depends if you have scaler in the screen or not.



Bingo, that's what you get with the multi input versions.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 21, 2013)

Now my Catleap Q270 is not displaying image anymore. I unplugged the DVI cable from my 2win card, to check my sr-2 folding rig time per frame, but when i switched back to my main rig, it just refused to work.

I plug the power brick in the wall, little green light appear on it. Now plug the brick into the monitor: red light on it for a few seconds, then either a) i don't plug anything else, the red red starts to flash on and off ; or b) i plug a confirmed working dvi cable coming from a known-good running rig to see the light stop flashing, turn green, see the screen power on (it turns from the no power black to more led like black. I think you get what i mean. Up to this time, my usual desktop would appear and that is the way it behove since i bought it back in last August), see the screen go off after half a second, and watch the light return to red-flash state.

I had a guy at work (the electronic technician we call when our many-hundreds-thousands $ start going crazy) open it up and it confirmed that there is power in it and the problem seems to be in the little pcb in it.

Could this be bought anywhere? Contacting the seller led to being asked to ship back to korea, wich would cost in the 400-500$ range according to my estimator. That is not going to happen.

I'm asking here in hope of finding people who have gone through some trouble with their screen, and what exactly could be the option of a canadian fellow when things go sour...

I say thank you to the TPU community in advance, as i know this place (the whole tpu forums) is just awesome.


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2013)

Only solution I know of would be to take it to a TV repair person. I have one with a bad PCB on it as well.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 21, 2013)

erocker said:


> Only solution I know of would be to take it to a TV repair person. I have one with a bad PCB on it as well.



It's worth a try. Did you get yours repaired?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 21, 2013)

Man that sucks and fear of such is a main reason I don't have one of these already.


----------



## odameyer (Feb 21, 2013)

Feanor said:


> Now my Catleap Q270 is not displaying image anymore. I unplugged the DVI cable from my 2win card, to check my sr-2 folding rig time per frame, but when i switched back to my main rig, it just refused to work.
> 
> I plug the power brick in the wall, little green light appear on it. Now plug the brick into the monitor: red light on it for a few seconds, then either a) i don't plug anything else, the red red starts to flash on and off ; or b) i plug a confirmed working dvi cable coming from a known-good running rig to see the light stop flashing, turn green, see the screen power on (it turns from the no power black to more led like black. I think you get what i mean. Up to this time, my usual desktop would appear and that is the way it behove since i bought it back in last August), see the screen go off after half a second, and watch the light return to red-flash state.
> 
> ...


Open it up and post a well lit picture showing the caps on the power PCB


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2013)

Feanor said:


> It's worth a try. Did you get yours repaired?



No, not yet. I bought a new Shimian for now.. and it's much nicer.


----------



## Feänor (Feb 22, 2013)

odameyer said:


> Open it up and post a well lit picture showing the caps on the power PCB



The best i can provide is the pictures the guy emailed me. I don't have the skils and tools to tear it apart.


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 22, 2013)

Just wanted to confirm that the monitor does NOT display any output when hooked to a single link DVI port. The power indicator flashes green, but there is never anything on the screen. I've been thinking about downgrading to a 1920x1200 24" monitor since 27" is way too damn big anyway, I should take this as an opportunity to do just that.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2013)

Has anyone looked into getting the 30" 2560x1600 versions of these monitors?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2013)

If only my KVM didn't support up to 1920x1200. *le sigh*


----------



## Nordic (Mar 26, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Has anyone looked into getting the 30" 2560x1600 versions of these monitors?



I remember seeing catleap has a model awhile back, but it was $550 or so at the time.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 26, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Has anyone looked into getting the 30" 2560x1600 versions of these monitors?



Yeah these seem to be the "latest thing" out of Korea now with more and more popping up from various sellers. If you are really looking for more info and experiences (and not just potentially that of TPU members) then head over to the various busy threads at overclock.net.


----------



## DOM (Mar 28, 2013)

I was looking for a ips screen is this any good ASUS PA248Q Black 24.1" 6ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen ...

Anyone know anything else  good on the egg I'm a noob lol


----------



## DOM (Mar 28, 2013)

anyone picked up one of these Korean 27" screens off ebay ?

so there has been some Yamakasi  that just stopped working ?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 29, 2013)

My Yamakasi works just fine.... had it for several months now. Looks like Erockers shit the bed though. 

OCN has a monster thread on these, not sure if any died there or not. But loooooooooooove mine!


----------



## HTC (Mar 29, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> My Yamakasi works just fine.... had it for several months now. Looks like Erockers shit the bed though.
> 
> OCN has a monster thread on these, not sure if any died there or not. *But loooooooooooove mine!*



Me too.

Even with the shitty stand, it's still miles better then my old monitor.

Erocker had problems with his?? Didn't know: sucks


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah he uses a Shimian now I think.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 29, 2013)

HTC said:


> Me too.
> 
> Even with the shitty stand, it's still miles better then my old monitor.
> 
> Erocker had problems with his?? Didn't know: sucks



erocker broke his Catleap when he took it apart to replace the stand, it wasn't so much a defect with the monitor as it was just misfortune and probably poor design. I took my Catleap apart to replace the stand and darn near broke it myself, the bezel was impossible to pry open. Even beyond that, the fact that you have to disassemble the monitor to install a VESA stand is ludicrous.

I should mention that my perfect pixel Catleap sprouted a stuck red pixel a few months into my ownership... but it seems to be a rare occurrence.


----------



## DOM (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay so the ones I'm looking at are good then ?

basically they're all the same screen just different housing brand name?


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2013)

DOM said:


> Okay so the ones I'm looking at are good then ?
> 
> basically they're all the same screen just different housing brand name?



What ones are you looking at?

Yes they all have the same panel, some versions have speakers/hdmi/glossy screen/other inputs.


----------



## vexen (Mar 29, 2013)

How good are these compared to U2711 or S27A850?

Is it worth the trouble, the chance, and possibly the headaches to get a model like these? I see them popping more and more.

I see that some people tried a couple (2-3) of these "cheap" monitors. Looking at this, I'm wondering, would it not be a better deal to get a Dell or a Samsung?

I'm not here to bash these models, I'd simply like to educate myself a little more about these alternate solutions. I'm personally very happy with my S27A850.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 29, 2013)

vexen said:


> How good are these compared to U2711 or S27A850?
> 
> Is it worth the trouble, the chance, and possibly the headaches to get a model like these? I see them popping more and more.
> 
> ...



I'm on my 2nd one of these, 1st was the Yamakasi Catleap and the one I have now is a Shimian QH270, they are great quality for the money, I prefer the Shimian as it has a sturdier base, though quality of both picture wise is outstanding, there is a lot of backlight bleed around the edges though it's only really noticeable when displaying black and it doesn't seem to bother me with everyday use, it's only really apparent during boot for me. The colour is brilliant though to produce white whites you need to have it fairly bright which can take a bit of getting used to if you're not used to having such a bright monitor. Also worth noting if you get a glossy just make sure it's not going to be in direct sunlight, my pc is in my dining room and there is a window directly behind me that lets the sun in so I keep the curtain closed all day now lol. 

They have the same LG panels as a lot of the other 1440p 27" monitors (Apple, Dell) etc have. 

Definately worth the money and there is nothing to suggest that they won't last as my Catleap lasted me for 6-8 momths until I smashed the screen ( I was drunk  ) with no issues at all.


----------



## DOM (Mar 29, 2013)

erocker said:


> What ones are you looking at?
> 
> Yes they all have the same panel, some versions have speakers/hdmi/glossy screen/other inputs.



YAMAKASI Q270 LED SE & Q271 

But open to other suggestions as I have no experience with any of them


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2013)

okay im starting to like the CROSSOVER stand now its up to if I wanna speed more for the tested ones and the ones that say there ocerclockable

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-2...mputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item19d8270b79


----------



## erocker (Mar 30, 2013)

All the stands are pretty bad. I like the Shimian "Lite"version. Just the one DVI input supposedly means less input lag and it uses thicker plastic (more sturdy) than the Yamakasi. Go with a pixel perfect version so there aren't any issues and just buy yourself a decent vesa mount stand.


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2013)

I like the one cuz you can adjust the elevation

so even those have bad stands  

what about the overclockable ones ?

was also looking at the 30" one XD http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-3...mputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item19d8270b06


----------



## theonedub (Mar 30, 2013)

Agree with erocker. Just pick an LCD that will not give you functional problems and pick a stand that works best for you. I just replaced my U2713's stand with a 3M Desktop Arm and love the extra space I have now. Dont let the stand be your determining factor.


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2013)

how much is the arm ?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 30, 2013)

Under $100, I believe. I just got it as a gift today- apparently my better half listens when I rant about toys I want  

Definitely more expensive than what you can find on Monoprice, but its all aluminum and ridiculously sturdy.


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2013)

whats the Tempered Glass for on these Korean screens ?

 im stuck on a CROSSOVER 27QD-P Pivot $420 or ACHIEVA Shimian QH270 $390 with out glass, $400 with glass there all Perfect Pixel also


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 9, 2013)

DOM said:


> whats the Tempered Glass for on these Korean screens ?
> 
> im stuck on a CROSSOVER 27QD-P Pivot $420 or ACHIEVA Shimian QH270 $390 with out glass, $400 with glass there all Perfect Pixel also



You might want to check this Dell monitor out @$504.00 it's a little more expensive but it already has a good stand and 3 year warranty.

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/928...20x1200-lcd-346-29-dell-u2913wm-2560x1080-led


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 10, 2013)

does anyone know anything about this particular monitor?
http://www.2560x1440monitor.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60&product_id=40


----------



## DOM (Apr 10, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> You might want to check this Dell monitor out @$504.00 it's a little more expensive but it already has a good stand and 3 year warranty.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/928...20x1200-lcd-346-29-dell-u2913wm-2560x1080-led



Thanks but already got the crossover 27q-p it came with no dead or stuck pixels and lil black light bleed


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice. Running single 7970 eh?


----------



## Guitar (Apr 10, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> You might want to check this Dell monitor out @$504.00 it's a little more expensive but it already has a good stand and 3 year warranty.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/928...20x1200-lcd-346-29-dell-u2913wm-2560x1080-led



Oh if I wasn't spending so much cash on my car right now.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 10, 2013)

i've got the q271, and i've had no problems with it. about 6 months now. The monitor shakes when I try, so the stand could be stronger - but i never really noticed until i tried so it's not horrible.

I never would have bought a 1440 27" if not for these at the price. It was hard enough to justify this but i could never justify something $450+. still, i am extremely happy with the monitor and consider it probably my best purchase this past year.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 11, 2013)

digibucc said:


> i've got the q271, and i've had no problems with it. about 6 months now. The monitor shakes when I try, so the stand could be stronger - but i never really noticed until i tried so it's not horrible.
> 
> I never would have bought a 1440 27" if not for these at the price. It was hard enough to justify this but i could never justify something $450+. still, i am extremely happy with the monitor and consider it probably my best purchase this past year.



here's someting to replace your vizio
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7674736


----------



## DOM (Apr 11, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nice. Running single 7970 eh?



Cf now, wife has been working hope it last lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 16, 2013)

Contemplating one of these guys.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-N...2231?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d612b387

Or this one.

Better stand for height and pivot adjustments.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROSSOVER-N...mputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item1e765d50d0


----------



## Flibolito (Apr 18, 2013)

Just a update on my monitor from Microcenter. Owned it for about 8 months now and still perfect. Also overclocked it today to 65Hz if there are no issues ill go higher this weekend.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 18, 2013)

Monoprice is even starting to carry 2560x1440 IPS monitors. They've been my go to place for cables, which they specialize in, but they're steadily increasing the types of products they carry.

http://www.monoprice.com/PreOrder?p...ntent=10489&utm_campaign=ips_monitors_q2_2013


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2013)

A-1 panel and a warranty for under 500 bucks is very nice.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> A-1 panel and a warranty for under 500 bucks is very nice.



Man, I keep seeing this thread and all these great monitors and start cursing myself for not having a desk that will accommodate one.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 18, 2013)

You're letting a slab of wood (or lack thereof) of all things hold you back? They don't have Goodwill, Craigslist etc in Florida? Or, hell, just make something.

For me it's the multiple hundreds of dollars for something I don't truly need plus the risk (if you go Korean/eBay). 

I think I will pick up an open box one at Microcenter eventually though definitely also have my eye on Monoprice offerings. Been on 1200P for too many years.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> A-1 panel and a warranty for under 500 bucks is very nice.



I thought so too, and also a glass laminated panel with anti glare. It's not OCable, but that's been very hit and miss for people anyway, and you have to wonder how it affects the lifespan of the unit.

Monoprice are pretty good at sourcing quality stuff they have built for them anymore, and they stand behind it with good CS.

(EDITED)
Did some  more checking via their live chat. Some good and bad news. That display is not OCable, as I expected. It passes 4:4:4 Chroma, but has a fixed height stand with tilt and only 1 yr warranty.

Most everything seems acceptable, even the fixed height if it's tall enough to fit a center channel speaker underneath, but the 1 yr warranty really made me cringe. I asked him to double check and he said the RMA dept confirmed it.

Granted it has a high grade panel and long lasting LED lighting, but that's no guarantee it will last 3 yrs. Going to wait and see what the reviews are on this. He said they probably won't be sending any out to review sites though, and that they do all testing in house.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 19, 2013)

Flimsy stands really shouldn't be a concern of anyone anyway. The VESA mounts that Monoprice offer are good units (have had a dual screen arm from them for quite a few years, good sturdy unit for cheap) and offer much more adjustability than any normal monitor stand can.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 25, 2013)

So there are PLS Korean 1440P monitors on the scene now--back at $300 instead of closer to four and apparent "varying amounts of overclock-ability up to 120 Hz" (unlike any IPS not specified as able to do so and thus priced even higher these days).

The new club at OCN is only 3 days old.



> IPS Korean monitors have been around for awhile now, but with increasing popularity their prices have risen. Overclocking variants cost even more. Out of this comes new Korean variants using the Samsung PLS screen, specifically the Qnix and the X-star, which offer the same (if not better) image quality and have varying amounts of overclock-ability up to 120 Hz.



Edit: Hmm first negative: "Too bad they are 8ms panels, as there is some blur to fast movement."

Dreamseller has for only $289 though, damn.


----------



## Guitar (Apr 25, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So there are PLS Korean 1440P monitors on the scene now--back at $300 instead of closer to four and apparent "varying amounts of overclock-ability up to 120 Hz" (unlike any IPS not specified as able to do so and thus priced even higher these days).
> 
> The new club at OCN is only 3 days old.
> 
> ...



I have put off getting one of these for so long. I noticed the prices slowly rising...if the above is true, that's nice. If I hadn't just dropped almost 5 grand on my car I'd finally get one. Damnit.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 25, 2013)

Can somebody with one of the Korean IPS panels do me a favor and measure how tall and wide the monitor is? Including the bezel and stand, of course.
I think it's about time to mod my desk or get a new one to fit one of these and finally let my 7970s stretch their legs a bit.
As Wrigleyvillain so kindly pointed out, it's rather stupid to let my desk hold me back when I have the cash for one of these.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 25, 2013)

Heh. Hey, it worked! Try first to find a used desk like I said especially if looks aren't so important.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 25, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Heh. Hey, it worked! Try first to find a used desk like I said especially if looks aren't so important.



I'd rather just extend this desk if it isn't wide enough, but we'll cross that bridge when the time comes. For now I just need to know the dimensions.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 25, 2013)

That info has to have been posted on one of the giant threads at OCN and elsewhere...perhaps Google can find it for you before a TPU member has the chance to help you out. 

Different ones also have different stands, of course. If you want one of these PLS panels it should probably be asked in that club thread (which I could do I guess if you don't have an account there).


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So there are PLS Korean 1440P monitors on the scene now--back at $300 instead of closer to four and apparent "varying amounts of overclock-ability up to 120 Hz" (unlike any IPS not specified as able to do so and thus priced even higher these days).
> 
> The new club at OCN is only 3 days old.
> 
> ...



I bought one of those QNIX monitors from dreamseller. Ordered late Thurs, shipped Friday, arrived in CT on Monday.

I got the "Perfect Pixel" version for $315 shipped. Panel looks good, a very small amount of backlight bleed at the top, but not very noticeable.

Only problem with the monitor is that the stand has a small tilt arm mounted to the monitor that you can't remove.


I have mine currently running at 70Hz, haven't tried any higher yet, though I may after reading your quote there.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 25, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That info has to have been posted on one of the giant threads at OCN and elsewhere...perhaps Google can find it for you before a TPU member has the chance to help you out.
> 
> Different ones also have different stands, of course. If you want one of these PLS panels it should probably be asked in that club thread (which I could do I guess if you don't have an account there).



These new pls monitors look great. They are cheaper and at least just as good picture quality. Looks like there is superior overclock-ability too. Going from 5ms on my current monitor to 8ms wouldn't be that noticeable would it? The game I have been playing most lately has very fast motion and lots of it. I think I would be happy if I could get 80-100hz.

Edit: Some models say they have 6ms.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 26, 2013)

Running my QNIX QX2710 at 120Hz right now, without issue. Going to try the screen mod in a bit, and hopefully remove the mount neck at the same time.


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2013)

james888 said:


> 5ms on my current monitor to 8ms wouldn't be that noticeable would it?



Doubtful. If your current monitor is a TN panel it will actually be better due to the differences in the way ms is measured between them. Add an OC to 120hz and it will be amazing.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 26, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Running my QNIX QX2710 at 120Hz right now, without issue. Going to try the screen mod in a bit, and hopefully remove the mount neck at the same time.



Removed the mount neck, now it looks nice on my dual-monitor arm. Panel really didn't need the screen mod, it does but up against the bezel.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Removed the mount neck, now it looks nice on my dual-monitor arm. Panel really didn't need the screen mod, it does but up against the bezel.



How tough was it to OC the panel to 120Hz? Of all the things I've overclocked in my life, never overclocked a monitor before


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 26, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> How tough was it to OC the panel to 120Hz? Of all the things I've overclocked in my life, never overclocked a monitor before



Very easy if you have an nVidia GPU, only slightly harder if you have an AMD GPU. With nVidia all you need to do is set up a custom resolution with the refresh rate you'd like to target. For AMD follow that link over to overclock.net and download the utility and modded drivers.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Very easy if you have an nVidia GPU, only slightly harder if you have an AMD GPU. With nVidia all you need to do is set up a custom resolution with the refresh rate you'd like to target. For AMD follow that link over to overclock.net and download the utility and modded drivers.



The new AMD drivers incorporate it IIRC.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2013)

cdawall said:


> The new AMD drivers incorporate it IIRC.



I'm on 13.5 Beta 2, so those should have it, right? Got my tax return back(finally!) and am going to blow half of it on hardware, namely a monitor and possibly a 32GB kit of RAM... or I could skip the RAM and put it towards an IVB-E. Hmmm. Ah well, the monitor is definitely being purchased so I'll get that outta the way first.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 26, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I'm on 13.5 Beta 2, so those should have it, right? Got my tax return back(finally!) and am going to blow half of it on hardware, namely a monitor and possibly a 32GB kit of RAM... or I could skip the RAM and put it towards an IVB-E. Hmmm. Ah well, the monitor is definitely being purchased so I'll get that outta the way first.



You already have 16GB, so go for IVB-E over more memory.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 26, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> You already have 16GB, so go for IVB-E over more memory.



Let's worry about the monitor for now
Is this the same model you bought? It's the cheapest Perfect Pixel version I could find.
Shame I'll have to throw in my own power plug adapter:shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2013)

cdawall said:


> The new AMD drivers incorporate it IIRC.



Not that I can see.


----------



## revin (Apr 27, 2013)

What on earth http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pixel-Perfect-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-PLS-Monitor-Glossy-/221215489267?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3381787cf3
It states 5870 dont work, but 5450,5830 will ?
Why would'nt my XFX5870XXX not work?


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 27, 2013)

revin said:


> What on earth http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pixel-Perfect-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-PLS-Monitor-Glossy-/221215489267?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3381787cf3
> It states 5870 dont work, but 5450,5830 will ?
> Why would'nt my XFX5870XXX not work?



That list isn't all-inclusive. If your card has a dual-link DVI port, it'll work.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 27, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Let's worry about the monitor for now
> Is this the same model you bought? It's the cheapest Perfect Pixel version I could find.
> Shame I'll have to throw in my own power plug adapter:shadedshu



Yup, they're increasing prices rapidly. Better buy before they get too expensive.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 27, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on a matte from hulustar (lots of windows and brightness at home). $317 out the door.

dream-sellers 'pixel perfect', for example, still could have up to 2 dead same as hulustar's claim on all of his displays; don't think worth the premium even if only $20 more or so.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 27, 2013)

What do you guys think of this pixel perfect PLS X-Star?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-X-Star-DP2710-LED-27-2560x1440-QHD-Samsung-PLS-Glossy-DVI-Monitor-/321112427553?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac3cacc21
It's the only one I could find with tempered glass like an iMAC. 

Do I have to buy an AC adapter for the US for it?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks good offhand; I definitely wouldn't spend more than $340 as it stands today, tempered glass or not. I love the bright and crisp IQ on my 27" iMac at work but my place no good for glossy, as I said.

And I am not sure about the adapter now that you mention it though I haven't seen any Americans saying they needed one separate.


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> What do you guys think of this pixel perfect PLS X-Star?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-X-Star-DP2710-LED-27-2560x1440-QHD-Samsung-PLS-Glossy-DVI-Monitor-/321112427553?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac3cacc21
> It's the only one I could find with tempered glass like an iMAC.
> 
> Do I have to buy an AC adapter for the US for it?



All you will need is the cable if it doesn't come with the adapter. Same thing you get with PSU's and things like that.


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> All you will need is the cable if it doesn't come with the adapter. Same thing you get with PSU's and things like that.



You sure e? My old Catleap had a round power jack.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 28, 2013)

Kantastic said:


> You sure e? My old Catleap had a round power jack.



But it had a power brick right? Just need the cord that plugs into that. I had a good quality one plugged into my old 24" that I just plugged into the power brick supplied with the monitor.

http://sdrv.ms/Z7iITy


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 28, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> But it had a power brick right? Just need the cord that plugs into that. I had a good quality one plugged into my old 24" that I just plugged into the power brick supplied with the monitor.
> 
> http://sdrv.ms/Z7iITy



Ah, yeah, then any PSU/monitor cable would work.


----------



## freakshow (Apr 28, 2013)

ok this is probably a stupid question but here goes anyways ok i got and LG 27EA63V-P 27" IPS monitor about week and a half ago.  well i was messing around in my nvidia setting to set costume restorations and messing about with the hz. getting to the point is i can run in at 2560x1440 at 70hz will running this mess up my monitor or bring its life span down also? in other words will it hurt my monitor to running at those settings.

*edit my monitor standard setting is 1920x1080 @ 60hz


----------



## Brusfantomet (Apr 28, 2013)

seeing as the monitor only has a 1920 x 1080 panel it serves no purpose to run it at 2650 x 1440 unless you want less FPS from your games without better details.

it is probably not good for the monitor either, so i would run it at 1920 x 1080.


----------



## revin (Apr 28, 2013)

Brusfantomet said:


> seeing as the monitor only has a 1920 x 1080 panel it serves no purpose to run it at 2650 x 1440 unless you want less FPS from your games without better details.
> 
> it is probably not good for the monitor either, so i would run it at 1920 x 1080.



Wow didn't know about that Damn, So are these other's truly x1440?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 28, 2013)

revin said:


> Wow didn't know about that Damn, So are these other's truly x1440?



He was replying to someone with a 1080p 27" monitor, the ones mentioned in the thread are 1440p 

Changing the resolution to 1440p won't magically give you more pixels, your just displaying 1440p over 1080 pixels. 

To the previous comment about less FPS without better details this isn't true it will give you more detail in games and less jagged edges etc though you are right it does hit your FPS.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 28, 2013)

So you can get one as low as $305 if you're less iffy about dead pixels (of course location of dead ones matters too; not just number). This claims to allow up to 5 dead.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261185339043&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160

Heh I had forgot I have an old 15" MacBook here with a glossy screen...man did I choose right by going matte. It's cloudy today and the thing is still practically a mirror.


----------



## freakshow (Apr 28, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> He was replying to someone with a 1080p 27" monitor, the ones mentioned in the thread are 1440p
> 
> Changing the resolution to 1440p won't magically give you more pixels, your just displaying 1440p over 1080 pixels.
> 
> To the previous comment about less FPS without better details this isn't true it will give you more detail in games and less jagged edges etc though you are right it does hit your FPS.



i have ran game at 2560x1440 on this monitor looks just to see what  it would look like and how much a frame hit i would take not really that noticeable drop,  and thats probably because im playing swtor and some older games. better lookin seem to be more crisp then 1920x1080


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 28, 2013)

freakshow said:


> i have ran game at 2560x1440 on this monitor looks just to see what  it would look like and how much a frame hit i would take not really that noticeable drop,  and thats probably because im playing swtor and some older games. better lookin seem to be more crisp then 1920x1080



I use to do the same a while back you should be able to run 3k resolution though your probably just as better applying some AA as that's all you are doing in effect.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 28, 2013)

Just keep in mind that running an LCD outside it's recommended resolution will look very bad compared to if you were running a larger screen at the proper res.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 1, 2013)

nice site, i looked for it for the 27" but i stayed for the rest of their product xD

thanks


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2013)

My QNIX from hulustar is in great shape. A bit of backlight bleed on bottom middle but does not trail too high up (like some) and zero dead or stuck pixels.


----------



## naraku (May 2, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pix...7309?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac3f7807d


This is pretty cheap for a matte finish perfect pixel panel. Any idea why? I was thinking of purchasing this today.


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2013)

naraku said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pix...7309?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac3f7807d
> 
> 
> This is pretty cheap for a matte finish perfect pixel panel. Any idea why? I was thinking of purchasing this today.



Go for it! Good deal! I got my Shimian through RedCap and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2013)

Yeah it is a good price...but that is an unfamiliar seller from the 'usual suspects' that I've seen lately (dream-seller, hulustar, bigclothcraft, green-sum, excellentcastle) and the feedback is relatively low (anything below 99 should be a red flag...although perhaps not a giant and bright red one). 

That _could_ be a great one to get too though...it's all kind of a crap shoot but the vast majority from the sellers listed above have been in great shape so far including mine. And I got it in 2 days. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130868312541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Edit: Didn't notice erocker knew the name before I posted...but it really doesn't change my take much.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 2, 2013)

Found a guy selling his used Shimian IPS for 275 shipped CONUS. No dead or stuck pixels as far as he can see. Should I pull the trigger?


----------



## naraku (May 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> Go for it! Good deal! I got my Shimian through RedCap and I'm very happy with it.



Thanks man. I'm taking a shot now and i really hope i won't regret it! It should come here by monday. I'll try taking some pictures for anyone that's interested.


----------



## Slizzo (May 2, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah it is a good price...but that is an unfamiliar seller from the 'usual suspects' that I've seen lately (dream-seller, hulustar, bigclothcraft, green-sum, excellentcastle) and the feedback is relatively low (anything below 99 should be a red flag...although perhaps not a giant and bright red one).
> 
> That _could_ be a great one to get too though...it's all kind of a crap shoot but the vast majority from the sellers listed above have been in great shape so far including mine. And I got it in 2 days.
> 
> ...





erocker said:


> Go for it! Good deal! I got my Shimian through RedCap and I'm very happy with it.



Redcap is known on otherboards. They were one of the main sellers for the 27" panels when the Yamakasi and Shimian hit the net.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 3, 2013)

Finally went through with it and ordered a Shimian from Red Cap. Decided against the cheaper PLS as a lot of people who overclocked them on OCN are complaining of burn-in. 96 or 120Hz refresh rate sounds nice, but not if it's sacrificing long-term picture quality. When I buy a monitor I plan to use it for at least a few years(going on five with my current monitor), so having 60Hz but gorgeous picture works for me. Also, my TV is IPS and the colors still blow me away after having it for 5 months.
Suffice it to say I'm very excited! It'll also be nice to be able to stress these 7970s outside of benches and stress tests. GRID 2 is going to be incredible on this monitor!


----------



## naraku (May 3, 2013)

So my monitor has been shipped today through Fedex and i received this email;



> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did anyone experience the same thing or is it just me?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 3, 2013)

naraku said:


> So my monitor has been shipped today through Fedex and i received this email;
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone experience the same thing or is it just me?



Red Cap?


----------



## naraku (May 3, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Red Cap?



Yep


----------



## Random Murderer (May 3, 2013)

naraku said:


> Yep



Ah shit. I haven't gotten that email, but I'll post here and let you know if I get something like that.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 3, 2013)

naraku said:


> So my monitor has been shipped today through Fedex and i received this email;
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone experience the same thing or is it just me?



I got hit off UK customs with my first Korean monitor, the 2nd one went fedex who paid the customs charge for me and then invoiced me after delivery  they're still waiting for it


----------



## naraku (May 3, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Ah shit. I haven't gotten that email, but I'll post here and let you know if I get something like that.


I just ordered mine yesterday. When did you ordered yours?



NdMk2o1o said:


> I got hit off UK customs with my first Korean monitor, the 2nd one went fedex who paid the customs charge for me and then invoiced me after delivery  they're still waiting for it


How much did you have to pay Fedex. I really hope i don't have to pay Fedex otherwise this is not a good deal at all.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 3, 2013)

naraku said:


> I just ordered mine yesterday. When did you ordered yours?
> 
> 
> How much did you have to pay Fedex. I really hope i don't have to pay Fedex otherwise this is not a good deal at all.



It was less than I paid customs the first time (customs screwed me??  ) I think it was about £25 ($40)? but I didn't pay it anyway as they already delivered the monitor and then invoiced me 2 weeks after


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2013)

naraku said:


> So my monitor has been shipped today through Fedex and i received this email;
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone experience the same thing or is it just me?



If you live in the States, you shouldn't need to fill out any customs forms.


----------



## naraku (May 3, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It was less than I paid customs the first time (customs screwed me??  ) I think it was about £25 ($40)? but I didn't pay it anyway as they already delivered the monitor and then invoiced me 2 weeks after


Seriously? You didn't pay them? LOL. I wonder what will happen if you receive another package from fedex.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> If you live in the States, you shouldn't need to fill out any customs forms.



This may well be true, I am in the UK and we get taxed for breathing, not sure on the US customs policies etc 



naraku said:


> Seriously? You didn't pay them? LOL. I wonder what will happen if you receive another package from fedex.



Hadn't thought about that but TBH Fedex is not very common in the UK, we have equally inept and shite couriers of our own, I think this was one of 2 fedex deliveries I have had in my life, mostly they are only ever used if I buy an item from China/Korea etc which I rarely do anyway


----------



## naraku (May 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> If you live in the States, you shouldn't need to fill out any customs forms.


I do live in California. They even called me regarding the matter. :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> This may well be true, I am in the UK and we get taxed for breathing, not sure on the US customs policies etc



All I did was pay the price of the monitor and receive it 3 days later.

This is strange... Not sure if it's just a California thing.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 3, 2013)

naraku said:


> I just ordered mine yesterday. When did you ordered yours?


Ordered mine about a half hour before I posted here saying it was ordered, lol.


erocker said:


> All I did was pay the price of the monitor and receive it 3 days later.
> 
> This is strange... Not sure if it's just a California thing.



Hoping FL doesn't get this either.


----------



## theonedub (May 3, 2013)

I've received many international packages here in CA and have never paid a customs fee. On numerous occasions, the people abroad who receive the packages I send out usually pay a nominal customs fee. 

Did the person @ FedEx bother to explain why you are supposed to pay a fee? Also, is there any shipping exception when you check the tracking number on the FedEx Website?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 3, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Did the person @ FedEx bother to explain why you are supposed to pay a fee?



If you're responding to my comment, It was a letter I received from them 2 weeks after they delivered the monitor asking me to pay the customs charges, nonetheless letter is now being recycled lol


----------



## theonedub (May 3, 2013)

Oh, no that was directed @ the other guy from California. I know its different for you guys in EUR.


----------



## naraku (May 3, 2013)

Well I just filled up the forms. It didn't say that I have to pay anything though.
So I really hope that I wouldn't have to pay anything regarding the customs.

I know it's a long shot but is there anyone else here that's from California that ordered something from red-cap that has to go through all these stuff?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 3, 2013)

naraku said:


> Well I just filled up the forms. It didn't say that I have to pay anything though.
> So I really hope that I wouldn't have to pay anything regarding the customs.
> 
> I know it's a long shot but is there anyone else here that's from California that ordered something from red-cap that has to go through all these stuff?



You might want to ask over on OCN if you don't get a response here.


----------



## naraku (May 3, 2013)

I don't have to pay anything regarding the customs anyway. So I think I'm still good.


----------



## LagunaX (May 3, 2013)

OK after some deliberation finally broke down and ordered  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Pixel-X-Star-DP2710-LED-27-2560x1440-QHD-Samsung-PLS-Glossy-DVI-Monitor-/321112427553?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac3cacc21


----------



## naraku (May 5, 2013)

Wohooo!! Mine just cleared customs and just left Alaska today! Hopefully i get it by Monday!


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2013)

Worth it over a 27?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-pix...1145?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3cd1224279


----------



## radrok (May 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Worth it over a 27?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-pix...1145?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3cd1224279



Every single pixel is worth when talking about vertical resolution 

I don't know about that specific monitor though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Worth it over a 27?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-pix...1145?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3cd1224279



Not a great idea if you only have a 7950...of course that's if you're a gamer who wants to play newer titles.


----------



## Flibolito (May 5, 2013)

It depends, the pixel density helps with aliasing so I run about 1/2 the AA I do on my TV. So in BF 3 on my TV I'll run 4xMSAA and post processing off. On the Auria I can't tell the difference between 4xMSAA or 2xMSAA so I run 2x which give 5-8 extra frames at that res. But yeah it comes down to which titles you plan on playing. Metro Last Light +AA @2560x1600 will get choppy I suspect but it should still look good with-out AA.


----------



## HTC (May 5, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It was less than I paid customs the first time (customs screwed me??  ) I think it was about £25 ($40)? but I didn't pay it anyway as they already delivered the monitor and then invoiced me 2 weeks after



You're lucky dude: i ended up paying almost 50% the monitor + shipping in custom charges.

This is what i ended up paying in government ripoff charges.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 5, 2013)

HTC said:


> You're lucky dude: i ended up paying almost 50% the monitor + shipping in custom charges.
> 
> This is what i ended up paying in government ripoff charges.



Yea, I paid like £40 customs charges for my first one, though 140 euros is blatant daylight robbery, did you enjoy it when your government bent you over and gave you a good rodgering without even so much as a bit of lube or a kiss afterwards?


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Worth it over a 27?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-pix...1145?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3cd1224279



I wouldn't. Unless you're content with spending almost $600 bucks on something without a warranty. I put my limit at around $300, but that's just me.


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not a great idea if you only have a 7950...of course that's if you're a gamer who wants to play newer titles.



I will have another before this deployment is over along with hopefully a phase change for the cpu.



erocker said:


> I wouldn't. Unless you're content with spending almost $600 bucks on something without a warranty. I put my limit at around $300, but that's just me.



There are ways to get a warranty on it. I'm not really worried about that.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2013)

cdawall said:


> There are ways to get a warranty on it. I'm not really worried about that



How so? What are these ways? Shipping usually isn't covered and it costs quite a bit to ship these back.


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2013)

erocker said:


> How so? What are these ways? Shipping usually isn't covered and it costs quite a bit to ship these back.



Spend the $80 on a squaretrade warranty lasts 4 years and they offer free 2 way shipping along with a dead pixel plan.


----------



## radrok (May 5, 2013)

Has anyone reviewed that 30" panel?


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2013)

Price is way up from what I paid: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PERFECT-PIX...8567?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4aafb228d7


----------



## guitarfreaknation (May 5, 2013)

Random question but how would a 670 (Galaxy) handle @ 2560x1440 as apposed to 1080p. Do games take a serious hit with 2GB vRam?

EDIT: Asking because I'm considering grabbing one of these


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 5, 2013)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Random question but how would a 670 (Galaxy) handle @ 2560x1440 as apposed to 1080p. Do games take a serious hit with 2GB vRam?
> 
> EDIT: Asking because I'm considering grabbing one of these



The 670 handles 2560x1440 pretty well. Most of the vRAM hit comes with post-processing game i.q., so a little judicious use of the menu might be needed on some of the compute heavy games- but generally the 670 copes very well.


erocker said:


> Price is way up from what I paid: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PERFECT-PIX...8567?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4aafb228d7


For me too. I paid $329 from memory for the same "brand" (although with a little more connectivity) last year from the same seller. That was also "perfect pixel" - which it was.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2013)

It's going to take a hit. Even with the 3gb on my card I get about a 20-30% hit. GPU performance will make a bigger difference than 2gb/3gb of vram.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 5, 2013)

erocker said:


> Price is way up from what I paid: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PERFECT-PIX...8567?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4aafb228d7


I didn't even pay that for the same monitor from the same seller. I paid way less just a few days ago. wtf?


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2013)

I paid $329 about 6 months ago from the same guy.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 6, 2013)

erocker said:


> How so? What are these ways? Shipping usually isn't covered and it costs quite a bit to ship these back.



Square Trade will cover them. 3 years for $50 and some folks scored 35% off coupons. 

Also apparently most of these sellers are saying they will cover shipping back to Korea within one year as well (the manufacturer offers this warranty and sounds like they will facilitate for you). At least Dream-seller and hulustar have said as much recently about the PLS ones anyway in response to specific inquiries about such from people at OCN.


----------



## HTC (May 6, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea, I paid like £40 customs charges for my first one, *though 140 euros is blatant daylight robbery*, did you enjoy it when your government bent you over and gave you a good rodgering without even so much as a bit of lube or a kiss afterwards?



Ofc it's a bloody robbery :shadedshu

Anyway, you may want to hold on to your day job, dude: you're not as funny as you think you are ...


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Ah shit. I haven't gotten that email, but I'll post here and let you know if I get something like that.



Yep, just got a call asking for my email address to send me that form.


----------



## LagunaX (May 6, 2013)

My monitor is in Memphis, TN after passing customs in Alaska. 
Maybe 2 more days before it hits California.


----------



## naraku (May 6, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> My monitor is in Memphis, TN after passing customs in Alaska.
> Maybe 2 more days before it hits California.



You might want to check again. Mine was in TN too last night and when I checked it this morning it's already in Bakersfield, Ca. 2hrs away from me. Wohoo!



Random Murderer said:


> Yep, just got a call asking for my email address to send me that form.


Are you aware you just replied to your own post? Anyway is that the same thing I was talking about? FCC form?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> My monitor is in Memphis, TN after passing customs in Alaska.
> Maybe 2 more days before it hits California.





naraku said:


> You might want to check again. Mine was in TN too last night and when I checked it this morning it's already in Bakersfield, Ca. 2hrs away from me. Wohoo!



Mine's still in Busan, Korea 


EDIT: My FCC-740 went through, so it's nearing customs stateside according to the FedEx guy.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 6, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> My monitor is in Memphis, TN after passing customs in Alaska.
> Maybe 2 more days before it hits California.



I know Fed Ex's main hub and headquarters is in Memphis but why the hell would it have to go all the way to the east when you are on the west coast where is Alaska is too?

Sounds like they need some UPS Logistics™.


----------



## LagunaX (May 6, 2013)

Looks like it's coming today - it's on the Fedex truck out for delivery today from Irvine, CA.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 6, 2013)

Maybe those items don't actually go to Memphis regardless of what it said.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2013)

Until it reaches your local hub, it's all air mail. Air mail moves quickly through several airports A plane will land, pick-up/drop-off and be on its way. It is pretty amazing, funny thing is there are better shipping options if you really need it.

But, yeah. I found it neat watching my monitor get here from the other side of the world so quickly!


----------



## naraku (May 6, 2013)

Now all I am worried about is the condition of my monitor. I really hope I don't get a bad one.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2013)

naraku said:


> Now all I am worried about is the condition of my monitor. I really hope I don't get a bad one.



If the box looks like it went through a meat-grinder, refuse it.


----------



## naraku (May 6, 2013)

Is it aryt to take a video while you are receiving it?


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2013)

naraku said:


> Is it aryt to take a video while you are receiving it?



Not necessary if it never gets released into your hands. I wouldn't worry too much though, I got my monitor through the same shipper and it came flawless.


----------



## naraku (May 6, 2013)

Oh aryt then. Thanks man. Now all I have to do is wait.


----------



## welly31 (May 6, 2013)

So I got a call asking for my email to send me the form. How hard is it to fill out? Hopefully you guys can help me out if I need it. When I get home from work and checck my email ill post any questions I have.


----------



## naraku (May 6, 2013)

welly31 said:


> So I got a call asking for my email to send me the form. How hard is it to fill out? Hopefully you guys can help me out if I need it. When I get home from work and checck my email ill post any questions I have.


don't worry it's not that complicated. Ill help you out if needed.

So I guess everyone right now are receiving rhis FCC thing huh.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2013)

welly31 said:


> So I got a call asking for my email to send me the form. How hard is it to fill out? Hopefully you guys can help me out if I need it. When I get home from work and checck my email ill post any questions I have.



The only boxes you need to fill out are "quantity of item," "Device Model/Type Name or #," "Description of Equipment," "Manufacturer's name and address," "Consignee's Name and Address," all of the last line(your printed or typed name, signature, and date) and then put an X in box 2 for part II.
I had to look up what "consignee" meant, for that box put your name and the address being shipped to.
And if your monitor is an Achieva, their Korea address is:
Achieva Components Korea Ltd
Telephone: 822-2650-9700
Address: 10FL CBS Building, 917-1,
Mok-Dong, YangCheon-Gu, Seoul,
158-701, Korea


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 6, 2013)

erocker said:


> But, yeah. I found it neat watching my monitor get here from the other side of the world so quickly!



Heh, indeed, though mine was here before  I even thought to look at tracking! Less than 2 days and I'm not even on a coast.


----------



## LagunaX (May 6, 2013)

Got my X-Star 27" PLS perfect pixel monitor!
No dead pixels!

They incorrectly advertised a glass screen (just glossy LCD) but I'm ok with that.

Beautiful!


----------



## naraku (May 6, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Got my X-Star 27" PLS perfect pixel monitor!
> No dead pixels!
> 
> They incorrectly advertised a glass screen (just glossy LCD) but I'm ok with that.
> ...



Hey that's weird. I just got mine too. Lol. Will post pics later.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 6, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Got my X-Star 27" PLS perfect pixel monitor!
> No dead pixels!
> 
> They incorrectly advertised a glass screen (just glossy LCD) but I'm ok with that.
> ...





naraku said:


> Hey that's weird. I just got mine too. Lol. Will post pics later.



Lucky bastards. Still waiting on mine.


----------



## LagunaX (May 7, 2013)

2 small complaints:
1) stand doesn't tilt - but a thin paperback under the back of the stand was a quick unseen ghetto mod, and
2) unlike my Auria, the X-Star doesn't seem to go into automatic standby (red power light) but needs to be manually turned off with an easy button (otherwise just blinks blue) when the DVI signal is lost (computer standby or turned off). Will look into this further I might be wrong.

Also it needed a regular 3 prong power plug for US use but had a couple lying around from old dead power supplies, no biggie.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 7, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> 2 small complaints:
> 1) stand doesn't tilt - but a thin paperback under the back of the stand was a quick unseen ghetto mod, and
> 2) unlike my Auria, the X-Star doesn't seem to go into automatic standby (red power light) but needs to be manually turned off with an easy button (otherwise just blinks blue) when the DVI signal is lost (computer standby or turned off). Will look into this further I might be wrong.
> 
> Also it needed a regular 3 prong power plug for US use but had a couple lying around from old dead power supplies, no biggie.



Pics?
How's the image quality?


----------



## naraku (May 7, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> 2 small complaints:
> 1) stand doesn't tilt - but a thin paperback under the back of the stand was a quick unseen ghetto mod, and
> 2) unlike my Auria, the X-Star doesn't seem to go into automatic standby (red power light) but needs to be manually turned off with an easy button (otherwise just blinks blue) when the DVI signal is lost (computer standby or turned off). Will look into this further I might be wrong.
> 
> Also it needed a regular 3 prong power plug for US use but had a couple lying around from old dead power supplies, no biggie.



No backlight bleed?

I dunno about mine but i think it's a bit too much. Not noticeable on other background except black though.


----------



## LagunaX (May 7, 2013)

Won't be home for a while, but looks incredible.
Bright and full res, but didn't have a chance to check for lag (8ms) or backlight bleeding, was in a make sure it wasn't broken or dead pixel hookup before heading out for the night...

I'll look for a black wallpaper late tonite to test the backlight bleed.


----------



## naraku (May 7, 2013)

Backlight bleed is not really noticeable on other backgrounds except  black. Is this okay or considered defective? 


Spoiler






























Sorry if the pictures are crappy.


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2013)

Do you have the brightness/contrast turned all the way up? It does look kinda bad due to the bleeding being so concentrated.


----------



## LagunaX (May 7, 2013)

What program or website did u use to get/test the colors?


----------



## naraku (May 7, 2013)

erocker said:


> Do you have the brightness/contrast turned all the way up? It does look kinda bad due to the bleeding being so concentrated.


No it's not. Oh well. Thankfully it's only visible on black background.



LagunaX said:


> What program or website did u use to get/test the colors?


http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## LagunaX (May 7, 2013)

Got home early. Some backlight bleed lower corners and a little right top though not as bad as your pics.  Again not noticeable at all without a full black screen, but quite slight on mine.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 7, 2013)

Yeah tilting it forward with a book was the first thing I did. Realized this also helps lessen the intensity of the bleed spots too, as does raising it up with something under the stand (like another book). 

Go over to OCN PLS club and grab a color profile or three and try them out. Some in OP under Color Calibration and I just added one in the thread itself that I made with a ColorMunki at 96Hz.


----------



## naraku (May 7, 2013)

LagunaX said:


> Got home early. Some backlight bleed lower corners and a little right top though not as bad as your pics.  Again not noticeable at all without a full black screen, but quite slight on mine.


Would you mind posting some pics please? Thanks!


----------



## LagunaX (May 7, 2013)

Not as bad as the bad iPhone pic makes it look in real life.




Again not even noticeable unless the whole screen is black.


----------



## naraku (May 7, 2013)

Yeah not bad at all.


----------



## LagunaX (May 7, 2013)

Tested my Auria 27" IPS for backlight bleed - little to none.
Nonetheless very happy with the PLS for the secondary rig. 
The colors are bold and vivid on the PLS (to the point of making the Auria IPS seem slightly dull when I went back to it) and it uses less wattage, but I think IPS is just fine too.


----------



## Slizzo (May 7, 2013)

I started to get some scanlines at 120Hz, so I backed it down to 96Hz. Overall still like the monitor.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 7, 2013)

Yeah my bleed is worse than yours Laguna... same top right but primarily two spots about in the middle the left of which is pretty bright unfortunately. 

Not nearly *this* bad though; his longer, higher and brighter (pic from another user and the worst seen yet):






And you are right that it looks worse in a pic. So yours is pretty damn good overall I'd say (though the desktop is not really "all black"). Do you notice any play (can push the panel in) or that it is lower and perhaps image cut off anywhere on bottom? I have the latter; very slightly lower in the middle. Bottoms of icons in taskbar almost cut off there.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 7, 2013)

mine's in Alaska. Looks like I'll have it for the weekend.


----------



## welly31 (May 8, 2013)

Mine is in Alaska also but it says estimated delivery is monday. I hope i get it for the weekend!

EDIT: Do you guys think a 7950 3gb will be able to get atleast 60 fps in most games. I mean how much of a performance hit is it to go from 1080p to 1440p.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 8, 2013)

It's out for delivery! WOO!


----------



## radrok (May 8, 2013)

welly31 said:


> Mine is in Alaska also but it says estimated delivery is monday. I hope i get it for the weekend!
> 
> EDIT: Do you guys think a 7950 3gb will be able to get atleast 60 fps in most games. I mean how much of a performance hit is it to go from 1080p to 1440p.



It's quite a hit in performance, you'll be rendering 3686400 pixels (2560x1440) versus 2073600 pixels (1920x1080).

You'll probably have to turn down some settings and forget AA samples in high demanding games.

Just take a look at any review that has 2560x1600p testing vs 1920x1080p and you'll have an idea.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 8, 2013)

Yeah my 7950 is at 1200/1500 and while I don't absolutely need a more powerful GPU to have a good and proper gaming experience, I def already *want* one. Running BF3 at 96Hz with 2x MSAA shows perfoverlay mostly spikey and numbers in red. That said, it doesn't generally *feel* like it's badly struggling nor do I see any screen tearing as yet.


----------



## welly31 (May 8, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah my 7950 is at 1200/1500 and while I don't absolutely need a more powerful GPU to have a good and proper gaming experience, I def already *want* one. Running BF3 at 96Hz with 2x MSAA shows perfoverlay mostly spikey and numbers in red. That said, it doesn't generally *feel* like it's badly struggling nor do I see any screen tearing as yet.



Why would you see screen tearing if your running it at 96hz? That means your card would be rendering higher than 96fps which it probably wouldnt be especially at 1440p. Id imagine the issue is low FPS much more than it is screen tearing.

Also, I went home for lunch and boom my monitor was there! i ordered it saturday ngith and it made it here wednesday morning...FROM KOREA! I cant wait to get home from work and open it.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 8, 2013)

welly31 said:


> Also, I went home for lunch and boom my monitor was there! i ordered it saturday ngith and it made it here wednesday morning...FROM KOREA! I cant wait to get home from work and open it.



Yeah, I ordered mine on Friday and it's out for delivery right now. Pretty surprised it's here so quick. And I WILL be here when it's delivered, because I'm having it delivered to my office


----------



## LagunaX (May 8, 2013)

So recently, who got and or is getting what?

for me, 

X-Star PLS 8ms with little backlight bleeding, $339 for perfect pixel shipped.


----------



## welly31 (May 8, 2013)

I got a 27" achieva Shimian 1440p IPS w/ white led backlight and perfect pixel. $340 shipped


----------



## Random Murderer (May 8, 2013)

welly31 said:


> I got a 27" achieva Shimian 1440p IPS w/ white led backlight and perfect pixel. $340 shipped



Same. Perfect pixel Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSI 1440p for $340 shipped from Red Cap.
It still hasn't been delivered, I'm going nuts waiting for it!


----------



## welly31 (May 8, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Same. Perfect pixel Achieva Shimian QH270-IPSI 1440p for $340 shipped from Red Cap.
> It still hasn't been delivered, I'm going nuts waiting for it!



it will come! I still couldnt believe it when I walked in my door and saw the package. The monitor is really thin, it looks awesome.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 8, 2013)

Mine just showed up. I wanna open the box and play with it, but I'm at work.


----------



## welly31 (May 9, 2013)

Well I'm kind of pissed. I paid for a pixel perfect monitor but in the top right corner there seems to be a black stuck/dead pixel. Its possible it is dirt that is stuck under the glass but either way it shouldnt of been advertised at pixel perfect. Other than that the monitor is awesome. I sent redcap an ebay message and supposedly he will refund the difference between a pixel perfect and a regular. I will let you guys know how it goes. I will also try to take a picture to show you.

It is in the very top right hand corner so its not a huge deal.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 9, 2013)

welly31 said:


> Well I'm kind of pissed. I paid for a pixel perfect monitor but in the top right corner there seems to be a black stuck/dead pixel. Its possible it is dirt that is stuck under the glass but either way it shouldnt of been advertised at pixel perfect. Other than that the monitor is awesome. I sent redcap an ebay message and supposedly he will refund the difference between a pixel perfect and a regular. I will let you guys know how it goes. I will also try to take a picture to show you.
> 
> It is in the very top right hand corner so its not a huge deal.



I suppose I got lucky then. No stuck/dead pixels and no backlight bleed.
I have to say I'm floored at the picture quality.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 9, 2013)

welly31 said:


> Why would you see screen tearing if your running it at 96hz? That means your card would be rendering higher than 96fps which it probably wouldnt be especially at 1440p. Id imagine the issue is low FPS much more than it is screen tearing.



Ah, thanks, I guess I was under the impression could result from both higher as well as lower. Don't know much about the details nor thought about it much as never really had to deal with the issue.



Random Murderer said:


> I suppose I got lucky then. No stuck/dead pixels and no backlight bleed.
> I have to say I'm floored at the picture quality.



Get some ICCs at OCN and it will look even better.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 9, 2013)

wrigleyvillain said:


> ah, thanks, i guess i was under the impression could result from both higher as well as lower. Don't know much about the details nor thought about it much as never really had to deal with the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some iccs at ocn and it will look even better.



icc?


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2013)

I didn't know at first either. I'm thinking some sort of color calibration.



welly31 said:


> Well I'm kind of pissed. I paid for a pixel perfect monitor but in the top right corner there seems to be a black stuck/dead pixel.



That's not so bad... and you have a "good" (for the lack of a better term) stuck pixel since it's black. You could always try massaging it with the tip of an eraser.. Or try to unstick it using a video like this: Stuck Pixel Fix 8hrs Long - YouTube  Don't stare at it too long! Lol.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 9, 2013)

erocker said:


> I didn't know at first either. I'm thinking some sort of color calibration.


In Color Calibration. ToastyX (the guy behind the modded GPU/SLI/CFX drivers to bypass the RAMDAC limits for 120Hz output) has a set of profiles available for the Korean IPS displays.
Most of the info is >>here<<. Just scroll down to the color calibration/overclocking section in the first post.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 9, 2013)

ICC Profiles are files made using hardware color calibration devices and are accessed/enabled in the Color Management control panel in Windows. Their main purpose is to try to ensure color uniformity between screen and print (as well as different screens) but they are very useful to us as well to bring out the vibrancy of these displays. 

You can use ICCs from others (don't need your own calibrator device) but it doesn't make any sense, of course, to use one made on a different type of monitor. And the reason why there are ones for at OCN for various refresh rates too is only because these particular displays darken when overclocked so a 120Hz ICC is going to be brighter than the 60Hz to compensate for that.

Double-click an ICC you've downloaded and it adds it to the profiles location in Windows/System32 and then you can hit Add and select it from the list in the Color Management control panel.

The color looks pretty good out of the box but can be even better and richer.



HumanSmoke said:


> In Color Calibration. ToastyX (the guy behind the modded GPU/SLI/CFX drivers to bypass the RAMDAC limits for 120Hz output) has a set of profiles available for the Korean IPS displays.
> Most of the info is >>here<<. Just scroll down to the color calibration/overclocking section in the first post.



Yeah there are some from others throughout the thread(s) too made with different calibrators incl. one by me made with a ColorMunki borrowed from work (but only did a 96Hz so far). Just today some guy posted a new 120 made with a Spyder4Pro.


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2013)

Little did I realize that I already downloaded my profile when I got my monitor 6 months ago. On my Shimian, I didn't even notice a difference between that and the one that came on the monitor. The Catleap I have definitely needed it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 9, 2013)

Cool. Though could never hurt to try others, provided they are also similar IPS. The PLS Club guy over there now claims some ICCs for name-brand PLS offerings such as from Asus have looked best for him as yet and also posted this useful link where they (and plenty others) can be found:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#s

And, just to clarify, this is all controlled by the OS. The default or "stock" ICC and resulting color tones/levels you see out-of-the-box is just whatever Windows uses as default without any user input. So, really, the one you downloaded is the "one that came with the monitor".


----------



## Random Murderer (May 9, 2013)

Ok, thought I was lucky. Guess not.
Has anybody had an issue where their monitor just sort of freezes and the images fades to gray, but the PC is still fine? turning the monitor off and back on, unplugging it and plugging it back in, or pulling the DVI cable and reinstalling it all fix it, if only temporarily.
I'm using the DVI cable that came with the monitor and have already tried both DVI options in Catalyst(Reduce DVI Frequencies on high-resolution displays, and Alternate DVI operational mode)


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 9, 2013)

I'm lucky my LG panel seemed perfectly calibrated by default because I've noticed ICC profiles have some compatibility issues with certain programs. Ironically windows photo viewer for one.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 9, 2013)

Heres a video from the guys at Overlord showing how to overclock their tempest monitor.

I don't own a Korean monitor but I was able to overclock mine to 80hz by using this method.

How to Overclock a Tempest - YouTube


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Ok, thought I was lucky. Guess not.
> Has anybody had an issue where their monitor just sort of freezes and the images fades to gray, but the PC is still fine? turning the monitor off and back on, unplugging it and plugging it back in, or pulling the DVI cable and reinstalling it all fix it, if only temporarily.
> I'm using the DVI cable that came with the monitor and have already tried both DVI options in Catalyst(Reduce DVI Frequencies on high-resolution displays, and Alternate DVI operational mode)



Hmm, crap, no. You may want to join and ask over at OCN where there are many more owners. Could also see what the seller thinks at this point.


----------



## welly31 (May 9, 2013)

So I dont think its a dead pixel on my monitor. Its a piece of dirt stuck under the tempered glass. It seems to big to be a single dead pixel. Is there any way to remove the glass and clean it?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 9, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hmm, crap, no. You may want to join and ask over at OCN where there are many more owners. Could also see what the seller thinks at this point.



I was permabanned from OCN. My dad logged into my account to +rep himself a LOT, so both of us got banned.
I just messaged Red Cap.
Something I noticed: the monitor gets slightly warm which is to be expected(not like my old CCFL-backlit monitor that you could cook an egg on), but the power brick gets very hot. Not warm, but hot. Also, the monitor worked fine for an hour or so then it started fading to grey like I mentioned before, yet when I left for work this morning after leaving the monitor off but plugged in overnight, the power brick was not even slightly warm. I'm thinking my power brick is fuxxored.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 10, 2013)

Just ordered a QNIX QX2710 Evolution 2 perfect pixel, hopefully it will do 100hz+.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 10, 2013)

Anyone here dealt with Red Cap after the sale before? It's been over 24 hours since I messaged him and I still haven't received a reply.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 10, 2013)

Dude if if that is it that's *way* better than a screwed display itself. You just need to find one with the same voltage output (12v is it not?) and plug size. Do you really want to have to deal with sending it back regardless of the seller's customer service quality?



MetalRacer said:


> Just ordered a QNIX QX2710 Evolution 2 perfect pixel, hopefully it will do 100hz+.



If it won't yours will be the first we have heard of. The one guy that posted he couldn't OC yet just had to replace the (kinda crappy) DVI-D cable it came with. His must have had an actual problem though. Plenty of others like me still using the factory cable.


----------



## dir_d (May 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I was permabanned from OCN. My dad logged into my account to +rep himself a LOT, so both of us got banned.
> I just messaged Red Cap.
> Something I noticed: the monitor gets slightly warm which is to be expected(not like my old CCFL-backlit monitor that you could cook an egg on), but the power brick gets very hot. Not warm, but hot. Also, the monitor worked fine for an hour or so then it started fading to grey like I mentioned before, yet when I left for work this morning after leaving the monitor off but plugged in overnight, the power brick was not even slightly warm. I'm thinking my power brick is fuxxored.



You can replace the power brick with one that you buy any where if you feel that is the problem. just make sure you have the correct male size, read the voltage off the brick and get another.



MetalRacer said:


> Just ordered a QNIX QX2710 Evolution 2 perfect pixel, hopefully it will do 100hz+.



Most that i have seen do at least 96hz+. I have a Glossy X-star and it does 110 with the cable i was given no problem. i do have a problem at 120hz though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 10, 2013)

I also didn't want to say anything before because you had already ordered but OCN said avoid red cap due to past problems with Catleap and Shimian buyers mainly with relation to difficulty returning shoddy or damaged ones. He hasn't done anything yet to make me reevaluate this not-great reputation, I have to say. Again, glad that it sounds like your display itself is ok. Think about the ST warranty, too, btw.


----------



## dir_d (May 10, 2013)

Hulustar all the way. 2 days shipping from Korea to Cali, and he was sending me all sorts of information the whole time.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 10, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Dude if if that is it that's *way* better than a screwed display itself. You just need to find one with the same voltage output (12v is it not?) and plug size. Do you really want to have to deal with sending it back regardless of the seller's customer service quality?



It's a 24v 2A power brick(which seems underpowered for a monitor that can use 72W), and now I'm not so sure the brick is the problem. It got hot, sure, but playing with the monitor again last night revealed that the problem is worsening, and it's not just fading to grey anymore, sometimes it's random color bands, and twice now it has retained the lines after resetting the monitor. I.e. the picture is back and the monitor is functioning again, but I can still see the lines as if they were burnt in.

I don't particularly want to send it back, if he could send me another power brick to test it that would be great. But at the same time now I'm thinking it's not actually the power brick and the monitor itself is screwed. Red Cap's policy is that they pay return shipping for any issue, and if need be, I'm going to take advantage of that.

The problem now is actually getting in touch with this guy before he sells out of this model. I don't want to, but I might end up saying "fuck it" and just getting a PLS or going with the name brand and getting a Dell Ultrasharp. After seeing the glory of 2560x1440, I just can't go back to 1680x1050. I dunno, I'm just very damn frustrated right now and it's not helping that he's not responding.


dir_d said:


> You can replace the power brick with one that you buy any where if you feel that is the problem. just make sure you have the correct male size, read the voltage off the brick and get another.


I understand I _can_, but I've personally never seen another power adapter that uses this odd four-pin connector, and I don't want to have to chop up the one that's under warranty to solder it together with a new brick just to find out the monitor is bad. Then I'd really be screwed.


Wrigleyvillain said:


> I also didn't want to say anything before because you had already ordered but OCN said avoid red cap due to past problems with Catleap and Shimian buyers mainly with relation to difficulty returning shoddy or damaged ones. He hasn't done anything yet to make me reevaluate this not-great reputation, I have to say. Again, glad that it sounds like your display itself is ok. Think about the ST warranty, too, btw.


Well shit. Wish I would've known this before I ordered. Erocker said he ordered from red cap and had no issues, so I thought he was ok. Like I mentioned a few posts up, I've been banned from OCN for years now and haven't been back. Once in a while I'll read a post from OCN, but only when it's linked or shows up in a google search. I don't exactly browse OCN, is what I'm getting at.



EDIT: I _can_ say for sure that if red cap doesn't get back to me and/or doesn't make it right and I'm stuck with this POS, I'm taking it out back and going Office Space on its ass.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 10, 2013)

Well it was like one or two guys that came in the PLS thread who were familiar with the IPS threads. I guess it was just a little noteworthy because there wasn't really anything bad said about any of the other better known sellers at that point. I alos noticed that he only had 98.2% positive compared to,say, hulustar at 99.5 so that's kind of a red flag too (thousands of sales). That is not to say that all those other sellers send every single person an immaculate problem-fee display either, so...

There have already been one or two complaints about hulustar specifically now too for the record. I can't remember the details about why one wanted to send his back but dude allegedly told him to do something shady like kick in the display box and blame DHL. I personally found him incredibly responsive and my perfect-except-for-some-bleed unit was here in under 48 hours.

And its way too early regardless to say what the problem is. Can you try it on your Dad's rig?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 10, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> And its way too early regardless to say what the problem is. Can you try it on your Dad's rig?



I'm not sure a 9800GTX+ has dual-link DVI, but i'll give it a shot later tonight or this weekend and report back.

Oh, and thanks guys. I probably came off as a bit of a dick earlier. I'm just frustrated, I don't mean to ruffle any feathers.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 11, 2013)

Dad needs an upgrade.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 11, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Dad needs an upgrade.



His system is the secondary system in my specs. He doesn't want an upgrade, I've offered
And apparently the 9800GTX+ does have a single- and dual-link DVI port, I'm posting from his system. So far, the monitor is working fine,but i've only been on here for a few minutes...


----------



## welly31 (May 11, 2013)

I ordered from redcap. I ordered a perfect pixel shimian and when I inspected it, I did find a dead pixel in the top right. It is easy to miss so I can see how he would of sold it as perfect pixel. I took a picture and he is refunding me the difference between the price of a perfect pixel and the price of a regular. We will see if I get that refund. Ill keep you all posted. The key is to not give feedback on ebay until your 100% satisfied. Then he has more incentive to help you out. Once you give good feedback, you lost your negotiating power. Random Murderer, Did you already leave him feedback? If not, I would think you have a good chance at redcap making it right.

I do love my monitor. I never thought going from 1080p to 1440p was such a huge difference. After playing Farcry3 for a while last night at 1440p, I changed it to 1080p just to see how it looked and I couldnt even play it ...haha. Anyways my monitor is good except for the dead pixel and some backlight bleed in the bottom left. Quick question for you guys. Does backlight bleed get worse over time? Mine is pretty significant when the screen is black and its concentrated in one corner.

Also I gotta say I feel pretty bad for random murderer. I read this thread from the beginning and the guy has been talkign about getting one of these monitors for months now. He finally gets it and its all fubared. That really sucks. I hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 11, 2013)

welly31 said:


> I ordered from redcap. I ordered a perfect pixel shimian and when I inspected it, I did find a dead pixel in the top right. It is easy to miss so I can see how he would of sold it as perfect pixel. I took a picture and he is refunding me the difference between the price of a perfect pixel and the price of a regular. We will see if I get that refund. Ill keep you all posted. The key is to not give feedback on ebay until your 100% satisfied. Then he has more incentive to help you out. Once you give good feedback, you lost your negotiating power. Random Murderer, Did you already leave him feedback? If not, I would think you have a good chance at redcap making it right.
> 
> I do love my monitor. I never thought going from 1080p to 1440p was such a huge difference. After playing Farcry3 for a while last night at 1440p, I changed it to 1080p just to see how it looked and I couldnt even play it ...haha. Anyways my monitor is good except for the dead pixel and some backlight bleed in the bottom left. Quick question for you guys. Does backlight bleed get worse over time? Mine is pretty significant when the screen is black and its concentrated in one corner.
> 
> Also I gotta say I feel pretty bad for random murderer. I read this thread from the beginning and the guy has been talkign about getting one of these monitors for months now. He finally gets it and its all fubared. That really sucks. I hope you get it straightened out.



No, I have not left him feedback yet.
Thanks for your sentiments.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 11, 2013)

Yeah it does suck but it's the gamble we all take to save hundreds. His may turn out to be ok as yet too...


----------



## Random Murderer (May 11, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah it does suck but it's the gamble we all take to save hundreds. His may turn out to be ok as yet too...



Yeah. Back to thinking it's the power brick.
On my dad's PC it did work fine for about an hour while we were watching the Rays game. then out of nowhere it did what it's been doing and showed an all white screen with some color bands and the power brick was hot as hell.
Still no response from Red Cap. At the very least, I know paypal will make it right. It wouldn't be the first time paypal's covered me on a purchase that the seller didn't make right. I love paypal.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 11, 2013)

Yeah my power brick is only warm to the touch...

How hot is it in there? Not middle of summer yet but it is Fla. Does the back of the display feel very hot after awhile too?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 12, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah my power brick is only warm to the touch...
> 
> How hot is it in there? Not middle of summer yet but it is Fla. Does the back of the display feel very hot after awhile too?


We keep the house between 68-71F. the back of the monitor only gets slightly warm near the center. The power brick itself gets hot. I wouldn't call it warm, definitely hot.


----------



## Jurassic1024 (May 12, 2013)

How much does 2560xXXXX affect 1080p movies?


----------



## digibucc (May 12, 2013)

it shouldn't be very noticeable, the physical size has more of an effect on video quality when scaled. I watch netflix, youtube etc as well as hd video on mine and it looks just as good as my 32" 1080p tv.


----------



## dir_d (May 12, 2013)

Jurassic1024 said:


> How much does 2560xXXXX affect 1080p movies?



They are both 16:9 res so it scales perfectly. Just since its a bigger monitor you will need higher bit rates or watch the monitor from further away.


----------



## Flibolito (May 12, 2013)

My GTX680 handles the scaling on mine as it is without a built in scaler which is awesome for gaming. Any content looks awesome. Both Windows media player and VLC do a great job along with the videocard. I think most times it even looks better than even in native 1080p. But that could just be me and my imagination.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 12, 2013)

It should look better. These highend LG panels are higher quality than any 1080p I've seen, IPS included.


----------



## theonedub (May 12, 2013)

dir_d said:


> They are both 16:9 res so it scales perfectly. Just since its a bigger monitor you will need higher bit rates or watch the monitor from further away.



Technically 720P movies would scale perfectly since it would be a perfect 4:1 ratio (pixels). Obviously there is no issue with aspect (16:9) as you said, but 1080P would not scale perfect pixel wise to 1440P.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 13, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> The power brick itself gets hot. I wouldn't call it warm, definitely hot.



Yeah that's a red flag for sure.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 14, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah that's a red flag for sure.



Still no reply from Red Cap. Should I send him another message or just go straight to the resolution center?


----------



## welly31 (May 14, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Still no reply from Red Cap. Should I send him another message or just go straight to the resolution center?



Try turning your brightness down. My power brick gets really hot with full or close to full brightness but its only warm when I have it on half brightness. 

By brightness I mean the buttons on the actual monitor near the power button.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 14, 2013)

welly31 said:


> Try turning your brightness down. My power brick gets really hot with full or close to full brightness but its only warm when I have it on half brightness.
> 
> By brightness I mean the buttons on the actual monitor near the power button.



I've already tried that. Even at minimum brightness it still does the same thing.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I've already tried that. Even at minimum brightness it still does the same thing.



Mine is somewhere in between warm and hot. I can keep my hand on it without feeling like I'm getting burnt. Contact the seller and ask for a free replacement power unit.


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2013)

the thing you guys gotta understand is that most of these guys are Operating out of China or Korea Morality and Honest Business practices aren't exactly at a all time high over there ATM
its a crap shoot but unless you wanna pay 500 to 600+ for a large monitor this is the road you take

@ random I would bet my money on the power brick those Adapters are made to run off of 190 or 240v while they will function at 110-120v they tend to run very hot and have a high failure rate


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2013)

Model: WTS-240SW
INPUT: 110-240v~50/60Hz, 1.5A
OUTPUT: 24v--5.0A


----------



## Random Murderer (May 14, 2013)

erocker said:


> Mine is somewhere in between warm and hot. I can keep my hand on it without feeling like I'm getting burnt. Contact the seller and ask for a free replacement power unit.


I've tried contacting him. I'll try again, but I doubt he'll respond.



OneMoar said:


> the thing you guys gotta understand is that most of these guys are Operating out of China or Korea Morality and Honest Business practices aren't exactly at a all time high over there ATM
> its a crap shoot but unless you wanna pay 500 to 600+ for a large monitor this is the road you take
> 
> @ random I would bet my money on the power brick those Adapters are made to run off of 190 or 240v while they will function at 110-120v they tend to run very hot and have a high failure rate


It does say it accepts 110-240VAC input...



erocker said:


> Model: WTS-240SW
> INPUT: 110-240v~50/60Hz, 1.5A
> OUTPUT: 24v--5.0A



The specs look right, but not sure about the model number. I'll have to look when I get home in a few hours.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 15, 2013)

erocker said:


> Model: WTS-240SW
> INPUT: 110-240v~50/60Hz, 1.5A
> OUTPUT: 24v--5.0A



Just checked. It's WTS-2405W, not 240SW, but yeah, that's the one.
Apparently it's made by Welltronics and their website is Welltro.com, but it's in Korean and damned if I can read it, lol.


I finally received a response from "Alice" at red cap.
They want me to try another DVI cable(which I have but forgot to mention) and if that doesn't work they want a short video clip of the monitor doing its thing.
They'll get their video and then determine whether or not I should get another power brick. That doesn't mean I will, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Slizzo (May 15, 2013)

I may have posted it before, but here's a link to my power brick (QNIX QX2710)

http://sdrv.ms/16AdfN8


----------



## Random Murderer (May 15, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> I may have posted it before, but here's a link to my power brick (QNIX QX2710)
> 
> http://sdrv.ms/16AdfN8



Same output current, half the voltage of mine, and different connector. Yours looks like a traditional sleeve and pin connector. Mine is a round casing(think the old S-Video connectors) with four large pins in a trapezoidal pattern.


----------



## Slizzo (May 15, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Same output current, half the voltage of mine, and different connector. Yours looks like a traditional sleeve and pin connector. Mine is a round casing(think the old S-Video connectors) with four large pins in a trapezoidal pattern.



Possible yes. Perhaps this photo has better angle on the monitor end of the cable.

http://sdrv.ms/Z7iITy


----------



## Random Murderer (May 15, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Possible yes. Perhaps this photo has better angle on the monitor end of the cable.
> 
> http://sdrv.ms/Z7iITy



That was the one i was looking at to determine it's different than mine
At any rate, I do appreciate the reply and help.

O/T, how did you bend those rims like that? stiff suspension and hitting a bump too fast?


----------



## Slizzo (May 15, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> That was the one i was looking at to determine it's different than mine
> At any rate, I do appreciate the reply and help.
> 
> O/T, how did you bend those rims like that? stiff suspension and hitting a bump too fast?



Ha, yeah I made those public. I'm selling them actually. Didn't effect balance or ability to hold air.

But I suspect it was this combination: 4000LBS car, ~75MPH speed, huge pothole on crappy CT highways.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 16, 2013)

Hey RM I think a dude at OCN is now having similar behavior on his...something about gray and shit after working for a time.

Mine recently stopped displaying an image at all for awhile until I screwed the cable in super tight on both top and bottom on the display side.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 16, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey RM I think a dude at OCN is now having similar behavior on his...something about gray and shit after working for a time.
> 
> Mine recently stopped displaying an image at all for awhile until I screwed the cable in super tight on both top and bottom on the display side.



Thanks for the heads up. The monitor is going to be hooked back up tonight after I get home from class and Red Cap shall have their damned video.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 16, 2013)

Yeah and that's the reason I could not get the heavier and seemingly-higher-qaulity dual-link cable I brought home for work (came with a 30" NEC)--it's pins are too short to screw in at all. When my DVI port doesn't have a "good enough" connection the screen will only flash red then green then go black.


----------



## Caenlen29 (May 17, 2013)

*For those who don't know, 2560x1440 120hz monitors are on sale now.*



Jacez said:


> What? There are 120hz 2560x1440 panels now? I thought HDMI couldn't handle it..
> 
> I also didn't know you could overclock a monitor.



Yes, you have to overclock it. 1440p can now hit 120hz easy.

DVI-D can handle it.  Not HDMI.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-QNIX-QX2...2541?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1e785bf9dd

http://www.overclock.net/t/1374065/...ution-ll-27-2560x1440-matte-samsung-pls-panel

and you can choose from matte screen or glossy.


100% of them OC to 96hz easily.  most of them do OC to 120hz.  i love mine, it came with 0 dead pixels, no backlight bleed (one advantage of PLS over IPS) yet retaining amazing colors after calibration.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 17, 2013)

Alright, Red Cap got their video. We'll see how they handle it from here.
TPU was featured in the video btw. It just happened to be the website I was on when I first turned the monitor on in the video, lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 17, 2013)

Uh I really don't think you can say the bleed has anything to do w/ IPS vs PLS. Especially considering most of these particular PLS units have bleed, some awful. It seems to be related to frame and bezel anyway; nothing to do w/ the panels themselves. If you truly have none you were extremely lucky. Check out this poor SOB:


----------



## naraku (May 17, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh I really don't think you can say the bleed has anything to do w/ IPS vs PLS. Especially considering most of these particular PLS units have bleed, some awful. It seems to be related to frame and bezel anyway; nothing to do w/ the panels themselves. If you truly have none you were extremely lucky. Check out this poor SOB:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1j2XLJw.jpg


Wow I don't have the worst monitor anymore!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 17, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh I really don't think you can say the bleed has anything to do w/ IPS vs PLS. Especially considering most of these particular PLS units have bleed, some awful. *It seems to be related to frame and bezel anyway; nothing to do w/ the panels themselves.* If you truly have none you were extremely lucky. Check out this poor SOB:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1j2XLJw.jpg



Yep, I saw a post somewhere(not sure if it was here or OCN) where someone had terrible bleed and just loosened the case's screws a little bit near the origin of the bleed and it significantly helped.
So guys, If you have terrible bleed and are not afraid to void the warrantyrolleyes, you could always back out the case's screws slightly and see if it helps.
My best guess is that on at least some of these monitors that have bad bleed (like this one Wrigley posted) the cases and/or the metal that secures the actual panel are just fastened too tightly and putting pressure on the panel.


----------



## naraku (May 17, 2013)

Yeah that's definitely OCN. They even have a tutorial on how to open it and put electric tape on the spot where there is bleeding to definitely remove it.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 22, 2013)

Red Cap is infuriating me. Now that they have my video clearly displaying the problem, they're asking me to do things that I've already done to try resolving the issue, such as trying another DVI cable, trying the Shimian on another PC, running in single-monitor mode only, and trying a different GPU. We all know a 7970 is more than enough to drive one of these, and the fact that I have a second monitor running off of my GTS250 should not affect the Shimian in any way.
I wasn't nice in this reply and linked them to my previous reply showing that I've done all of that. Next step from here if they keep giving the runaround is to escalate this to EBay or PayPal.
In the meantime, SUATMM is still without a monitor, and I'm not going to game on my secondary 1280x1024 monitor.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 22, 2013)

Yes that is some BS but just jump through their hoops at least for now still and tell them soon that you have done all that again, as they asked. I don't think you are getting the run around at least yet; they are trying to avoid the return if at all possible and you can't really blame them. 

As you say, you could always escalate to eBay worse comes to worse and at least one other dude on OCN has already gotten a full refund through eBay after lots of trouble with a unit from dream-seller. Well, I didn't read all the details but he did say his "faith in eBay was restored" even.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 22, 2013)

Double-post for bumpage. The guy with that awful bleed I posted above was able to fix it! (Some is hard to follow but here is what he had to say...)



> I was able to fix my backlight bleed completely and it was really bad. I put a wad of electrical tap under the panel in one corner (bottom left) and the reduced the bleeding quite a bit.
> 
> I tuned the panel on while it was open this help me identify where the panel was not straight. Pushing on the monitor before while it was in the case didn't do anything but while it was open and I lifted one corner and noticed most the bleeding from the two spots on the middle bottom edge where gone when I lifted that corner. So adding a shim in that corner got rid of most the light.
> 
> I also went all the way around the whole panel at taped the edges of seam where matte meets the metal bezel. I need ever edge and every side I noticed in places that seem to have no bleeding this still helped. So I just keep taping. I taped it down while the monitor was on so I would be sure I wasn't taping over and pixels but I put tape on the screen as close as I count get to pixels without covering them. Then I ran my finger nail over the tape to make it stick in the seam. By the way the electrical tape I bought was really sticky much better than anything I ever seen before. It was 3M professional grade. I think if it was regular tape it would have came out as good because I know other tape I used before wouldn't stick that well in a small seem like that.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 24, 2013)

Ah, so now they want me to void my warranty. Here's the response I just received:
Seller's message:
"Dear.******** okay. Please let us know the serial number of the monitor. We will send the pcb for the fix it. Thank you! Alice "

I suppose it's better than nothing, but it sounds like they are going to send me an internal part that I'll then have to swap myself and void the warranty in the process. They could also be referring to a new power brick, but it does say "pcb" in the message.
In my response, in which I'll give them the serial number(shouldn't they already have it?), I'm going to bring up that point. It would be completely unfair if they sent me an internal part to replace and then not take the monitor back(if this doesn't fix the issue) because I opened it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 24, 2013)

Yeah hmm...though you could go through all the hassle and BS of returning and not get a very good one back once again (dead pixels etc). Does seem a but strange that they would want to send a PCB. Let's see how it shakes out I guess. There is at least a set of videos that is very detailed about opening and panel removal and dude even removes and inspects the PCB. As for a warranty void some other buyers have received seller permission to open for various fixes and they are asking you to do it perhaps so....

Dismantling Korean QX2710 PLS - Removing Bezel - Y...


----------



## Random Murderer (May 24, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah hmm...though you could go through all the hassle and BS of returning and not get a very good one back once again (dead pixels etc). Does seem a but strange that they would want to send a PCB. Let's see how it shakes out I guess. There is at least a set of videos that is very detailed about opening and panel removal and dude even removes and inspects the PCB. *As for a warranty void some other buyers have received seller permission to open for various fixes and they are asking you to do it perhaps so....*
> 
> Dismantling Korean QX2710 PLS - Removing Bezel - Y...



Good to know. As I mentioned, upon receiving the part, if it is an internal part I'll clarify with them if this will void my warranty. I'll be nice this time too, as they are now actually helping and not making me jump through hoops.
Thanks for the info and help, Wrigley.


----------



## Rei86 (May 25, 2013)

So lately I've noticed when I die in BF3 the screen goes blank, if playing for more than 10mins the screen just shuts off...  WTF is going?

Crossover 27Q btw.  

So I thought it was the GPUs, went from a 690 > 680 Classifieds in SLI > GTX Titans and they all do it.

Thought it was the cable so I have four DL DVI-D cables, they all do it.

Thought it was the PSU, Tried one AX1200, AX1200i, AX1200i and a Seasonic P1000.  Same Story.

Thought it was the Mobo so i RMAed the Asus MVF and replaced it with the ASRock 990FX...same deal.

Replaced the monitor with a Sony PS3 Display no issue, Asus V24 no issue.

So its the 27Q..but only when gaming...  Think its the power brick?

And either ways I already put in the order for a Overlord Tempest X270OC with AG
http://overlordcomputer.com/collect...opy-of-new-overlord-tempest-x270oc_ag-grade-a

Was thinking about getting a BenQ 120hz monitor but I can't stand the f'en TN panel at 1920x1080...it just hurts my eyes.


----------



## xxdozer322 (May 25, 2013)

^try changing your field of view (in game, i just upped it a lil bit). this happened to me when i went from 1920x1080 to 1920x1200


----------



## Rei86 (May 25, 2013)

xxdozer322 said:


> ^try changing your field of view (in game, i just upped it a lil bit). this happened to me when i went from 1920x1080 to 1920x1200



I was told this, the FOV was set to default.


----------



## xxdozer322 (May 25, 2013)

just up it by one and accept the changes


----------



## Rei86 (May 25, 2013)

xxdozer322 said:


> just up it by one and accept the changes



I think I had it up to 90 at one point and didn't do anything.  Don't know what settings I was running with the Titan set up.  Guess I might try again since this 1080p monitor is very ugly.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 30, 2013)

So what's the latest RM? You are waiting on the PCB?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So what's the latest RM? You are waiting on the PCB?



I sent them the part number and serial number. Either they ended up sending me the wrong monitor or are totally clueless to what product they are selling, as they were expecting the part number to be something IPSI and it was IPSB. They basically told me I couldn't read and to check again, so I just sent them a damn picture of the product ID label.
Red Cap sucks and I wish I'd paid more and ordered from someone else. So that's where we're at.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I sent them the part number and serial number. Either they ended up sending me the wrong monitor or are totally clueless to what product they are selling, as they were expecting the part number to be something IPSI and it was IPSB. They basically told me I couldn't read and to check again, so I just sent them a damn picture of the product ID label.
> Red Cap sucks and I wish I'd paid more and ordered from someone else. So that's where we're at.



Sorry to double post, But I had to to get the thread to bump.
They were satisfied with the picture and have sent me the PCB along with a tracking number.
I can infer from their last message that it is in fact an internal part they are sending me as they said hey don't believe it's the power adapter and are sending a PCB. I replied to thank them, confirm whether it is an internal part, and if it is, if opening the monitor to replace that part will void my warranty. I don't expect a reply until late tonight due to the time difference.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 30, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 30, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Good luck.



Yeah, thanks.
At least I know if things don't end up working out, I can get my money back through eBay or PayPal. Still, it sucks having been out of a monitor for ~3 weeks now.

EDIT: Response from me asking if my warranty would be voided by opening the monitor:
"Dear.******** Yes, you need to open the monitor with care if check the pcb. It is easy to check but you need to be careful with the cable etc. If you check the pcb and still no change at all, we will arrange the return. ( in case, we attached extra power adapter for you.) Thank you! Alice "
So not only did they send the PCB, but also another power brick just in case. It's taken them long enough, but it does seem they are trying to make it right.


----------



## droc (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, after 10 months of trying to get red-cap to deal with my dead screen, its safe to say Im out.  
After 4 weeks my screen went black.  red-cap agreed to replace the screen so I did not escilate to a paypal claim.  Once the 45 days were up, it was 6 months or messaging him to fix or refund with him jerking me around.  After about 6 months he agreed to repair it if I shipped it to him for $150 that he would refund if it was indeed DOA.  I went for it as I thought paypal protection would prevent me from getting screwed but I was wrong(apparently paypal feels its fine to pay for a repair service but not preform the service) .  
Before I sent the screen, I put clear tape on several parts of the bevel.  He sent the screen back and voila, DOA still.  Tape not removed or broken.  No communication since April.  $500 lost

red-cap is a liar and a con.  I dont believe people still buy from this thief.  I have posted a number of times and I have been contacted by half a dozen others who have had the same issue with him.  

*DO NOT BUY FROM RED-CAP*


----------



## Rei86 (Jun 8, 2013)

WoW sorry to hear you're having this issue guys with your monitors.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 8, 2013)

Random Murderer is having problems with his from Red Cap too.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jun 8, 2013)

droc said:


> *DO NOT BUY FROM RED-CAP*



I have two monitors from Red-Cap without an issue.  Both are pixel perfect with little back light bleed.



Rei86 said:


> WoW sorry to hear you're having this issue guys with your monitors.



x2 - Sorry there are such sour experiences out there, but that seems to be the minor case with a lot of these Korean "sellers".


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 8, 2013)

They are all a crap shoot, of course, but at least lately with the PLS displays some sellers seem more likely to send out a problem unit than others and red-cap and dreamseller top this list.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 8, 2013)

I still really recommend AW. I think they have stricter panel screening and are very customer service oriented (relatively, broken English is still an issue.)


----------



## Rei86 (Jun 9, 2013)

I purchased a CrossOver 27Q PP from accessorieswhole, besides the stupid adapter not working properly (just used a three prong from a old monitor that works just fine) everything is fine with my monitor.

Not only that when I received my monitor they sent me a message asking how it was and let them know if anything was up with it.  Guess my experience however really doesn't matter since customer service is only tested when something goes wrong.


----------



## erixx (Jun 11, 2013)

just ordered myself: Philips 298P4QJEB Pro for 530 Loreals (€)
 Pray for me


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 11, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Random Murderer is having problems with his from Red Cap too.



Today the monitor gets sent back. They are paying shipping and giving me a full refund.
Too bad they raised the price of this monitor $150 since I purchased it or I'd be picking up another IPS. How do the PLS monitors look compared to IPS? Are the colors as vibrant and the backlight as bright?


----------



## Rei86 (Jun 12, 2013)

well, my Overlord Tempest X270OC AG shipped.

Will have some pictures and a look at once it gets here.


----------



## erixx (Jun 12, 2013)

Tell me if i hijack the thread. Just wanted to tell you about this 29" ultrawide Philips display 2560x1080).
The price makes it affordable (little more than 500 Urocks).The width is superb, the hight a bit cheesy. The typography clearness is miles ahead of my previous monitor-tv combo (bigger but inferior in resolution (32", 1950 x1080).
This kit has a USB3 4 port hub and Display Port. (Is DP better than HDMI?)
Going to test a game now....


----------



## silkstone (Jun 12, 2013)

Are these screens worth buying? I've been reading lots of problems with them.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 12, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> How do the PLS monitors look compared to IPS? Are the colors as vibrant and the backlight as bright?



Asking this again^


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 12, 2013)

I believe those with both have said that the color is a bit better on the IPS (on glossy at least) but the contrast level is much better on these PLS amongst other details that are over my head. I do not think most IPS have bleed issues (but I have not read nearly as many posts about them as the PLS) as that is due to the crappy construction on these QNIX and X-Star (so all that can be fixed too but requires removing the frame from the panel which is *very* delicate work). The IPS ones are way overpriced now IMO and that's just for 60Hz too. 

A few people have had bad experiences and gotten bad units like our friend RM here but, still, the vast majority incl. myself could not be happier with the purchase for ~$300. They are definitely "worth buying" in general for this price even if they did not pretty much all do at least 96Hz which they do.

You can get an open box IPS Auria at Microcenter for like $338 if you have one nearby.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 12, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I believe those with both have said that the color is a bit better on the IPS (on glossy at least) but the contrast level is much better on these PLS amongst other details that are over my head. I do not think most IPS have bleed issues (but I have not read nearly as many posts about them as the PLS) as that is due to the crappy construction on these QNIX and X-Star (so all that can be fixed too but requires removing the frame from the panel which is *very* delicate work). The IPS ones are way overpriced now IMO and that's just for 60Hz too.
> 
> A few people have had bad experiences and gotten bad units like our friend RM here but, still, the vast majority incl. myself could not be happier with the purchase for ~$300. They are definitely "worth buying" in general for this price even if they did not pretty much all do at least 96Hz which they do.
> 
> You can get an open box IPS Auria at Microcenter for like $338 if you have one nearby.



Well then seeing as how the IPS monitors are damn expensive now and I don't have a problem cracking open a PLS to rectify the backlight bleed, who's a trustworthy seller nowadays? And which particular brand/model should I look at?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 12, 2013)

Hulustar, bigclothcraft, Accessories-Whole or Excellentcastle offhand. Possibly greensum. The only other real consideration is glossy or matte; QNIX and X-Star are the same. The matte on these is super nice semi-gloss and is the more popular choice as most of us are not in windowless rooms.

What happened with the PCB thing? Did they finally just agree to take it back?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 12, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hulustar, bigclothcraft, Accessories-Whole or Excellentcastle offhand. Possibly greensum. The only other real consideration is glossy or matte; QNIX and X-Star are the same. The matte on these is super nice semi-gloss and is the more popular choice as most of us are not in windowless rooms.
> 
> What happened with the PCB thing? Did they finally just agree to take it back?



They sent out the PCB and another power brick. Neither fixed the issue, though at first it seemed the PCB did the trick. It ran for next to five hours without an issue then it started happening again.
Red Cap agreed to not only give me a full refund, but also pay for return shipping.
Although I didn't end up with a working monitor, I've definitely dealt with worse sellers on eBay. At times their messages seemed a little insulting or undermining, but I have a feeling a lot was lost in translation. It is very obvious that English is not "Alice's" first language, and probably not her second either. All in all, I can't really hold much if anything against them. They did go beyond what most sellers would to try and get me a working monitor.
When they receive the monitor, the money will be refunded to my paypal account and I'll use that to buy a PLS or an IPS if I can find one in my price range.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 12, 2013)

Sounds good. Yeah you got experience working inside these things too now, as you said. I had mine open to remove the stock stem for a new stand but taking off the frame would makes me really nervous...and that was before some guy on OCN cracked his screen which happened the other day.


----------



## Enmitynz (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey guys, i've just been pointed to this thread because im looking to buy one of these korean monitors. the things I want in this upgrade is :

compatibility with both PC and xbox 360, ideally with more than one input so I don't have to keep switching cables.

a "wow" display, i currently have a samsung XL2370 TN, I want to see what all the fuss is about when it comes to IPS/PLS displays.

Ideally, something overclockable...though not completely necessary, would just be a nice bonus.

I've found this here, which seems to tick all the boxes and i'd be more than happy to pay $650NZD for this. http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=605277006&permanent=0

for example, a Samsung PB278Q PLS retails here for about $900NZD.

What do you guys reckon?


----------



## Rei86 (Jun 22, 2013)

well my overlord X270OC AG came in.  Will post up some pictures of it side by side with the CrossOver 27Q and give my impressions on it.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 17, 2013)

Rei86 said:


> well my overlord X270OC AG came in.  Will post up some pictures of it side by side with the CrossOver 27Q and give my impressions on it.



Well?
The Overlord monitor is intriguing, and I'm back in the market for another monitor. Budget is a bit higher this time, too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 18, 2013)

is this the monitor people are buying or is something else out that is better?


----------



## droopyRO (Aug 3, 2013)

If you overclock your 1440p monitor to 90-120Hz do you need a DisplayPort cable or is a dual-link DVI sufficient ? Thanks.
/offtopic


----------



## Jack1n (Aug 3, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> is this the monitor people are buying or is something else out that is better?



Yes thats the one but there are cheaper versions of it with the same panel:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YAMAKAS...6460?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d35cf2dc


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 4, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> is this the monitor people are buying or is something else out that is better?



Yeah the much newer QNIX/X-Star PLS are better as they can do 96-120Hz too generally and are also cheaper. Better contrast ratio too.

They are actually now at Newegg too for $329 but still just a third-party Korean seller.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 4, 2013)

Rei86 said:


> well my overlord X270OC AG came in.  Will post up some pictures of it side by side with the CrossOver 27Q and give my impressions on it.



Very interested in your impressions on the Overlord as well. Would love to know if the price premium on the Overlord is worth it over the QNIX/Star panels.

I'm also curious as to the difference in motion blur between a 120HZ TN panel and a 120HZ IPS/PLS panel.

I am so torn at the moment. 120HZ Lightboost TN panel at 1080 vs 120HZ IPS/PLS panel at 1440 vs TRUE 120HZ HDTV at 1080.

Obviously the goal is to have highest quality image setting with most accurate colors with the least amount of motion blur while being able to maintain as close to 120 frames per second as possible. At 1440 I feel the performance hit is almost too great even with lower AA settings (Even though I rarely use above 2xaa/FXAA/SMAA). I have heard Lightboost offers a fantastic reduction in blur, even over 120HZ TN panels, but again, its still a TN panel... Also, I still cannot find definitive evidence of an HDTV being able to accept and output a native 120hz signal. All of the sources over at blurbusters have at least someone discrediting the same TV someone else used to achieve 120hz. 

Decisions, decisions....

EDIT: Currently running 120hz TN 1080 panel withOUT Lightboost.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 4, 2013)

The 1440P hit is not as much as you think and you have 690 ffs. FWIW, there is a guy at OCN who went 120Hz LB and is glad to be back on 1440 now; 1080 is just not that many pixels no matter what. A few people coming from such or even low lag TNs do notice some ghosting they say but not enough to even be close to a show stopper. Especially not with everythign else the PLS bring to the table starting with higher pixel density and also higher Hz.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 7, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed Newegg now has Yamasaki, QNIX, and X-Star monitors for sale?

Just found them there today.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 7, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Has anyone else noticed Newegg now has Yamasaki, QNIX, and X-Star monitors for sale?
> 
> Just found them there today.



yea newegg is doing a lot more business now as an e-commerce outlet. pretty sweet.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah I posted about Newegg above...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok, took the plunge.  Tired of waiting on name brand prices to come down.

Just now turned, for the first time, my QNIX 2710 LED.

And man, it is beautiful!


----------



## mrsemi (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the posts on the topic.  I'm only linking my thread to this for people to reference in case they have issues with the seller ta_planet or this unit.

 Perfect Pixel X-Star DP2710 LED 27" 2560x1440 QHD Samsung PLS Glossy DVI Monitor 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190101

Haven't heard back from the seller, the unit just powers on for a split second and then back off.

I couldn't read through every single post to see if someone had a similar issue but I read through about half of em and didn't see anything.
http://youtu.be/xEm5CHBucPA


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 4, 2013)

I just gave you something to try in your thread. As I said there your 7950 def does DVI-D and you don't need any adapter (nor can you OC the monitor while using one).


----------



## mrsemi (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I just skimmed this but why are you screwing around with a MDP adapter? This should work just fine on the DVI port on your 7950 with the cable that came with the display...just like my QNIX does on my 7950. Your card def has DVI-D.
> 
> The only other thing I can think of offhand is that you need to screw the cable in *completely tight* on both top and bottom "screws" using a screwdriver. I had trouble getting a reliable signal from PC before I did this. The display flashes red then green when powered but has no input.



Feeling like a derp.  Tightening it down really tight on the video card did the job.  Thank you, I ran eyefinity for many months but this thing's beautiful and much more manageable than the three monitors


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome though I am really surprised it was on the GPU side. Once I used the screwdriver on the monitor side I could really tell why it was needed. Short 'screws' and a chinsy plastic rear that slightly indented with force...

And don't feel too dumb. 15+ years of both personal and professional computer work on all kinds of crap and I never needed to use a damn screwdriver to ensure I could get a video signal. I thought mine was suddenly dead for like 20 minutes and may have for a lot longer if I didn't have another rig to try it on.


----------



## Irony (Sep 4, 2013)

I have an acheiva shimian. Its another Korean monitor from eBay basically the same as the catleap. Got it for $350 I think. I'm happy with it good price for 1440p


----------



## huostone (Sep 10, 2013)

it looks great, nice price


----------



## Rei86 (Oct 13, 2013)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Very interested in your impressions on the Overlord as well. Would love to know if the price premium on the Overlord is worth it over the QNIX/Star panels.



It was around 550 for the AG coated Overlord X270OC I have ATM.  Its plastic shell and use of plastic gives it a cheap feel but the stand it comes with is pretty amazing.  

It has a buzzing issue like a plasma TV when you display bright colors with the refresh rate turned up past 60hz but I wear a headset, so it doesn't bother me when gaming (I turn it back down to 60hz when done).  

Don't know what else to say, it was worth the cash.


----------



## Tacoboy (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm looking at ordering the Yamakasi DS270 IPS SE 27" 2560x1440 monitor for $330, from an eBay seller.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141014647239?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
I might order this by the end of the day unless someone can point me to something better, in roughly the same price range?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Tacoboy said:


> I'm looking at ordering the Yamakasi DS270 IPS SE 27" 2560x1440 monitor for $330, from an eBay seller.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141014647239?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> I might order this by the end of the day unless someone can point me to something better, in roughly the same price range?


The problem I have with that ebay listing is that the title says perfect pixel, but what they say is "perfect pixel" isn't really the same as other monitors that say perfect pixel.  Their definition of perfect pixel is that the monitor can still have up to 5 dead pixels, one in the center area of the screen.  Most pixel perfect guarantees are either upto 1 dead pixel in the non-center area, or 3 gray/dark pixels in the non center area.

I'd spend a little bit more and get this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY10M4480

I'd rather spend the $40 more and know I'm only going to get at most 1 dead pixel not in the center of the screen than save the $40 and get a monitor with a dead pixel staring me in the face in the center of the screen and a few more off to the side.


----------



## Irony (Jan 27, 2014)

Ya I spent the extra $40 on mine, a dead pixel is massively annoying to me. I think its worth it


----------



## Tacoboy (Jan 27, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> The problem I have with that ebay listing is that the title says perfect pixel, but what they say is "perfect pixel" isn't really the same as other monitors that say perfect pixel.  Their definition of perfect pixel is that the monitor can still have up to 5 dead pixels, one in the center area of the screen.  Most pixel perfect guarantees are either upto 1 dead pixel in the non-center area, or 3 gray/dark pixels in the non center area.
> 
> I'd spend a little bit more and get this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY10M4480
> 
> I'd rather spend the $40 more and know I'm only going to get at most 1 dead pixel not in the center of the screen than save the $40 and get a monitor with a dead pixel staring me in the face in the center of the screen and a few more off to the side.



Technically, the monitor you list, with tax and shipping, is $80 more, $410-$330=$80.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Still worth it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2014)

When are the G-Sync monitors gonna hit the market?


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When are the G-Sync monitors gonna hit the market?



I'm waiting for some cheaper D.I.Y. kits. The monitors are overpriced junk.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2014)

erocker said:


> I'm waiting for some cheaper D.I.Y. kits. The monitors are overpriced junk.


Yeah the kits on top of the Asus monitor is nuts. But I don't see any plans for a OEM G-Sync yet. It seems like cool tech.


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah the kits on top of the Asus monitor is nuts. But I don't see any plans for a OEM G-Sync yet. It seems like cool tech.



You can buy the kits: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync/diy

$200 bucks is a bit of a joke. I see prices going down though.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 27, 2014)

Nvidea said they wanted to bring the price of the add on down to $50. Does no one remember that. They summed it up as simple supply and demand.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 28, 2014)

Irony said:


> Ya I spent the extra $40 on mine, a dead pixel is massively annoying to me. I think its worth it



Yeah some people more bothered than others but of course location of any dead matters too. I think I could deal with one or two in a far corner.


----------



## Tacoboy (Mar 13, 2014)

The price of the Yamakasi DS270 sold on ebay and shipped from Korea has gone up $60 in the past 5 weeks.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Mar 13, 2014)

Tacoboy said:


> The price of the Yamakasi DS270 sold on ebay and shipped from Korea has gone up $60 in the past 5 weeks.


 
The prices of 1440P monitors have hiked up on ebay in th past year.  I think prices will drop once 4k monitors start showing up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2014)

Well idk about IPS but PLS (QNIX, X-Star) seemed to have gone down from starting at just over to lately just under $300.


----------



## Slizzo (Mar 15, 2014)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well idk about IPS but PLS (QNIX, X-Star) seemed to have gone down from starting at just over to lately just under $300.



Yup, this is what I'm using. Great panel, and they seem to overclock better. Mine is at a constant 110Hz.


----------



## Ivša (Mar 18, 2014)

Guys, next month I will have some spare money in the budget and I'm thinking of a monitor upgrade, since form some time my country (Croatia) is in EU now I can buy stuff from UK and Germany Ebay without taxes and etc, just the cost of the stuff and shipment!?
Currently I have Dell U2412M (1920x1200), its over a year and a half old and there is absolutely not problem with him, he works like on first day and I'm very pleased with the way the colour's look,  with the build quality and with the stand that turn's, pivot's and rotate's, all in all its 10 of 10 for now, but since I have some spare money and I can sell him this old easily for 300$ (he cost's new around 400$ in my country) so with that money and spare money in my budget I would have around 500$ for the new monitor and I'm very tempted with the Korean "cheap" IPS models, as I know that the stand of this model's is below par I'm OK with it, I can throw away all stand adjustment besides the height adjustment, that I can't give  up, because I'm very quirky about this, the other stuff that I'm concerned about is the colour's, they need to be on par with my Dell or better, so what are your thought's on upgrading from Dell U2412M (1920x1200) to Korean IPS (27" or bigger and 2560x1440 or higher resolution if I can get that for 500$)?!

PS: For those who are question about graphics power, the new GPU will be a AMD 290 or if there will be  some spare money, maybe AMD 290X or GTX 780 or 780Ti!?


----------



## arskatb (Mar 26, 2014)

http://overclockmonitor.com/


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Mar 26, 2014)

arskatb said:


> http://overclockmonitor.com/


 Thanks for the link.  They seem to have a good selection.


----------



## arskatb (Mar 27, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Thanks for the link.  They seem to have a good selection.


NP mate, they have global delivery


----------



## RadFX (Apr 16, 2014)

Just a warning about the seller Bigclothcraft.

I bought a 30" Irun ZT-SH30QHDM monitor http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-30-Irun-...140915113303?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:CA:3160 last year from them. Every once in a while it would display weird colors or white lines or a black screen with an odd shaped gradually brightening light in the right bottom corner. It seems to have something to do with when the monitor turns off and back on or changes inputs. It was a hot running monitor and it seemed to be worse when it was hot. Imo, it did not have sufficient venting.

Anyway, I didn't get around to claiming the warranty. Just a couple weeks ago the color changed and was really saturated. I checked my settings and they were still the same. A few days after that I turned on the monitor (PC)  left the room and when I came back a few minutes later the screen was blank and I could smell an electrical smell. I knew right away the monitor was fried as the light was still on it, but the screen blank.

I have been trying for over a week to get Bigclothcraft to warranty it as it was supposed to have a 1 year warranty. I've msg'ed them 5-6 times and the only reply I've received was that I had the wrong seller. I also emailed ebay about 2 1/2 days ago and they haven't bothered to reply. I'm getting tired of this and I'm going to get paypal involved soon. At this point I just want my $$ back if I can possibly get it.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 8, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new monitor and these cheap Korean monitors are very exciting, Is this one any good? http://www.overclockmonitor.com/crossover-black-tune-2763amg-ips-led-pf.html
or http://www.overclockmonitor.com/qnix-qx2710-led-evolution-2-oc-m-pf.html
Im looking for
27" to 30" size
2560x1440 or 2560x1600
and greater then 60hz refresh rate, 110/120 or 144 even. Not afraid to overclock.


Budget of under $550.

EDIT:

I'm going to buy this monitor
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PERFECT-...pt=AU_comp_monitor&hash=item27e2df4c51&_uhb=1


----------



## arskatb (May 8, 2014)

Crossover 2763amg is awesome, 2710 is better for oc, otherwise Crossover


----------



## Hilux SSRG (May 8, 2014)

slyfox2151 said:


> EDIT:
> 
> I'm going to buy this monitor
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PERFECT-PIXEL-QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-2-27-2560x1440-QHD-PLS-Monitor-Matte-/171310009425?pt=AU_comp_monitor&hash=item27e2df4c51&_uhb=1



Let us know how you like the monitor once you get it up and running.


----------



## Slizzo (May 8, 2014)

The Samsung PLS panel ones appear to overclock nicely, that includes the Qnix Qx2710 that I have.


----------



## RadFX (May 14, 2014)

RadFX said:


> Just a warning about the seller Bigclothcraft.
> 
> I bought a 30" Irun ZT-SH30QHDM monitor http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-30-Irun-...140915113303?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:CA:3160 last year from them. Every once in a while it would display weird colors or white lines or a black screen with an odd shaped gradually brightening light in the right bottom corner. It seems to have something to do with when the monitor turns off and back on or changes inputs. It was a hot running monitor and it seemed to be worse when it was hot. Imo, it did not have sufficient venting.
> 
> ...




I finally got through after a month of trying and got my monitor shipped back for free. Then they waited another 3 weeks to get back to me after emailing them a couple times. I was fed up with them and told them they had terrible customer service, terrible product and terrible something else. A day later they sent me all my $$ back.   I bought a 4k monitor with a 4 year square trade warranty this time.


----------



## robert3892 (May 14, 2014)

RadFX said:


> I finally got through after a month of trying and got my monitor shipped back for free. Then they waited another 3 weeks to get back to me after emailing them a couple times. I was fed up with them and told them they had terrible customer service, terrible product and terrible something else. A day later they sent me all my $$ back.   I bought a 4k monitor with a 4 year square trade warranty this time.


Which 4K monitor did you buy?


----------



## RadFX (May 23, 2014)

robert3892 said:


> Which 4K monitor did you buy?



 I grabbed the Seiki 39" 4k TV from Tiger Direct. For the price it's a steal. The 30hz at 4k res isn't the greatest, but it's ok as long as your not a perfectionist. You can turn v-sync off in games to get higher framerates unless you can't stand a bit of screen tearing/ghosting (which I personally could care less). Actually who am I trying to kid. *4k gaming even at 30hz is simply amazing. *Even older games such as Unreal engine games look better on it.


----------



## robert3892 (May 23, 2014)

I am betting that the next generation from Seiki will support 60 hertz or at least I hope so


----------

